# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 11: 33 chat(on)s dt 1 maman, 3 blessés + 3 gestantes AVT JEU 15/03! (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)
_

*Je remets les chats non sortis la semaine passée.
Il y en a beaucoup chaque semaine, et je remercie chaque intervenant de soutenir ces SOS à chaque fois, selon ses possibilités.
Le soutien moral est l'une d'entre elles!*

*Je rappelle aussi pour les nouveaux lecteurs le contexte de ces SOS.*
Souvent, on se fait le raccourci "fourrière = euthanasie", la chose n'est pas aussi simple, et le lien de cause à effet non plus.
La fourrière prend un charge divers cas, des accidentés de la route, des chats souvent "trouvés" ou abandons dissimulés en chats trouvés, je dirais.
Il y aussi les chats qui se rassemblent en colonies, car foutus dehors, au début on nourrit, mais stériliser un chat, à croire que c'est faire un don de son rein!
Et un jour, ça gêne! C'est comme ce chat, celui de mamie, ou papy... Ah ben il est mort l'aïeul, mais "on ne peut pas le prendre"... Alors on s'en débarrasse! C'est pratique des lieux comme cela du coup! Eh oui, *pensons à toutes ces bonnes gens, les bien-pensants, qui trouvent tjs plus vite une solution (de facilité) que nous, et ne cherchons pas plus avant QUI les remplit, ces listes!* 

L'un des cas qui me choque le plus, ce sont les "familles", plutôt que de se fouler à trouver une solution "en famille", justement, en cas de décès, elles ne se foulent pas franchement souvent pour contacter les assocs, leur proposer une participation financière, on doit prendre le chat, sans condition, et basta! Manquerait plus qu'on demande à ces gens de garder le chat 2 semaines le temps de se retourner! 

*La stérilisation, l'identification sont également les causes de la présence de ces chats sur ces listes.*
En gros, ce que je tiens à faire comprendre c'est que la fourrière n'est pas la cause de ces listes là, mais le résultat d'une somme de choses que l'on pourrait s'éviter si chacun de nos concitoyens adoptait une attitude responsable. Eh oui, car si tout le monde réagissait ainsi, il n'y aurait pas de listes! Tout simplement!
*
L'importance de la "prise de conscience" collective passe par vous tous*, membres de la protection. Inciter les gens à stériliser, les orienter vers des solutions sans de suite courir avec l'animal pour s'en débarrasser en fourrière ou pire, l'euthanasie directe! Combien ne le sont pas dans ces listes?! En quelle année sommes nous?! Ca aussi, ça me choque! Combien de chats non identifiés, non stérilisés sur les sites type "chat perdu"?! On fini par avoir envie de leur dire, "mais tu crois que tu vis sur quelle planète?".
*
La fourrière n'a pas des murs que l'on peut pousser à l'infini.* 
Ces fourrières de RP identifient, vaccinent, testent, ce qui est déjà "pas mal" si on doit les comparer à d'autres.
Elles font les premiers soins aux chats, aussi, mais nous ne sommes pas en clinique. Ca ne peut pas être "comme chez le véto", forcément. 

Donc oui, les euthanasies arrivent; mais je rappelle que *les chats affluent, toutes les semaines, et qu'ils ont tous le même délai.*  En outre, ils ont eux-mêmes maintenant leur propre fondation, qui sauve des chats du lot dès qu'ils ont des places. Parfois, quand leurs recherches (via leur réseau propre) n'aboutissent pas, et qd les nôtres font chou blanc, en fin de semaine, on a des chats qui déclinent, et qd le WE arrive, malheureusement, il n'y a pas grand monde. Ils ne peuvent pas tous les garder, notamment les blessés, les malades, et il faut donc tout essayer avant, car après, on a beau se dire que c'est injuste, mais à qui la faute? Eh bien à l'ensemble de la chaîne de gens qui n'ont pas empêché cet animal d'arriver dans ces lieux. Ces lieux n'ont pas des cages à extension, un animal ne peut rester sur place indéfiniment, parfois blessé grave, parfois agonisant. Je ne cherche pas à dire que c'est "normal" que cela finisse parfois ainsi, mais *on oublie trop souvent l'AVANT fourrière*, et toutes les responsabilités rejetées sur celui-ci ou celui-là. Il suffit d'aller sur les sites gratuits, d'entendre ses collègues, son entourage "non PA" pour savoir à quel point les gens peuvent être irresponsables et crétins parfois. Alors condamner la conséquence plutôt que la cause, cela reste un raccourci à éviter.

Faisons ce que nous pouvons, faisons le maximum. Nous resterons toujours trop peu nombreux et il y aura toujours trop de chats, *jusqu'au jour où ces listes cesseront.... MAIS QUAND?*
*Eh bien quand le travail collectif de prise de conscience sera fait, par chacun, nous, nous sommes rodés, mais les autres?* Espérons que ce jour arrivera, car tant qu'il y aura des irresponsables, il y aura des voisins, des villes, qui appelleront pour débarrasser les gêneurs qui pissent dans les rosiers, qui mangent ds les poubelles, qui font des petits... Et qui n'auront qu'un appel à passer pr que cela ne gêne plus... Et quand les gens stériliseront, ne placeront plus au premier con venu leur portée, là encore, rarement stérilisée et identifiée.... *Le chemin sera long, et il faut garder espoir, et marteler à tous l'intérêt de la protection, en leur précisant que c'est faux de penser que "ouah, c'est super ce que tu fais, je ne pourrais pas!"*. Il appartient à chacun de prendre ses responsabilités, les animaux en font partie! 



 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  :: 


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle 1 an brun tabby, sociable 

5) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*_Ils ont précisé "très jolie" mais bon, comme tous les chats ma foi_*

6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

 *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc     parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas     sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à     quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non  vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la  meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres  animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

 Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
 Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas     MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,     parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

 Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de     ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
 Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en     contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là     sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les miens, et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## SarahC

*SI  VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS    AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE  UNE PROMESSE DE DONS,    J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

 - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
 - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
 - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,       un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour    certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent    tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
 castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
 Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
 Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même       personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et  on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box,  car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça",  c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

 - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
 - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
 - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis       d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis       qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la   semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc   ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute   logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

 - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
 - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,       car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs  ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent       personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui       interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus       régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
 Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!  Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS     parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les       dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas       reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas       créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est  possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre  accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
 - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

 Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en       demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
 Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
 Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,       c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport  aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui       peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à       avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir  un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
 Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je       donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en  danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas  celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là",  de l'air, et   de la    place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis  seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car je suis un particulier, et que je ne   privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc, mais les critères cités ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons  non    fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon       activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et       années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si  je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons  seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les  assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*20  (TROCA) * pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
**
TOTAL : 20 * *

* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Sarah j'ai promis 20

*
**
*

----------


## SarahC

> Sarah j'ai promis 20€


Ah mince! Je recorrige les 2 topics du coup!

----------


## TROCA

Oup nos messages se sont croisés !

----------


## TROCA

> Ah mince! Je recorrige les 2 topics du coup!


Pas besoin de corriger l'autre topic où je mainiens ma promesse de dons de 82 € pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité.

----------


## Muriel P

:: DES PROPOSITIONS POUR CES CHATS SVP !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Faut pas s'attendre à des miracles durant le week end ! Malheureusement.......

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*IL NOUS FAUDRAIT UN MIRACLE POUR LA PETITE ABANDONNÉE (N°6) VUE EN FOURRIÈRE CE MATIN
ELLE NE TIENDRA PAS LA SEMAINE, ELLE EST EN GRANDE URGENCE; ELLE DÉPRIME ET COMMENCE A NE PLUS MANGER
* :: *IL FAUT LA SORTIR LUNDI* ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Si qlq la sort de fourrière lundi je peux éventuellement faire le relai pour le transport sur Paris ou proche banlieue en fin de matinée ou début d'AM.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Mirabelle mais pour l instant aucune piste d'asso ou de FA...
 ::

----------


## co92

Info pour l'endroit n°2, chats 3 à 6 : ils sont "prêts", c'est à dire testés, identifiés et primo vaccinés. Ils peuvent donc sortir *dès lundi 12 mars*.

Co

----------


## Fée des chats

20 euro pour la n°6

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*
*20  (TROCA)* pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
20  ( minichina ) pour la 6 avec ou sans reçu ?
**
TOTAL : 40 * *

* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci aux premiers donateurs

----------


## Pharah

Une piste pour la n°6???

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:*
*20 € (TROCA)* pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
20 € ( minichina ) pour la 6 avec ou sans reçu ?
**25 e (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec  reçu si possible
TOTAL : 65 €* *

* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Ah oui pardon, Sans reçu

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*20  (TROCA)* pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
20  ( minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
**25*  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec  reçu si possible

*TOTAL : 65 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Une piste pour la n°6???


Non rien de rien.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ne les laissons pas une semaine de plus, le minou n°4 de la semaine passée qui a fait un tour en plus n'a pas survécu à sa sortie donc C'EST MAINTENANT !!!!!!!!!!

L'ENDROIT 2 LES MINOUS PEUVENT SORTIR DES LUNDI !

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle 1 an brun tabby, sociable 

5) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
*_Ils ont précisé "très jolie" mais bon, comme tous les chats ma foi_*

6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*N attendez pas la suite de la liste pour faire vos propositions
Chaque jour de gagné pour leur sortie et une chance de plus de les sauver
N oublions pas ceux que l on n a malheureusement sortis trop tard et qui  n ont pas pu remonter la pente.*
*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS, COVOITUREURS
* :: *VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR, DONNEZ LEUR UNE CHANCE* ::

----------


## Rinou

> *1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +*


C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: 




> *) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*


Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.

----------


## SarahC

N'attendons pas mardi pour trouver une solution! N'attendez pas non plus la nouvelle liste pour poser vos questions!
N'attendez pas, enfin, si vous savez que vous pourriez aider, mais attendez que d'autres se lancent! On peut rester ainsi jusqu'à loooogtemps!
Faites moi un MP si vous vous dites que "peut-être" vous pourriez aider, sans vouloir de suite le dire ici, car vous voudriez valider certains points avant!

----------


## Callie92

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*20 € (*TROCA*)* pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité*  avec reçu
20 € (* Minichina* ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
**25* € (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   *avec reçu si possible*
*10* € (Callie92)    *avec reçu si possible*

*TOTAL : 75 €**
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

6 chats sur la sellette et aucune proposition !!!!!!!!!

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*40€ (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20 € ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
25 € (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence  * *avec reçu si possible*
*10* € (Callie92)    *avec reçu si possible*

*TOTAL : 95 €**
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci TROCA.

----------


## TROCA

Qui se proposera pour accueillir la petite abandonnée ? Elle a vécu le décès de son maître puis  l'abandon en fourrière. C'est une senior (9 ans). Aidons-la à sortir. Redonnons-lui confiance.
 ::  pour elle , elle ne tiendra pas plus longtemps. N'attendons pas de la retrouver morte en box comme 2 chats de la semaine précédente.

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*40 (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence  * *avec reçu si possible*
*10*  (Callie92)    *avec reçu si possible*

*TOTAL : 110 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci mirabelle94

Pour ma part j'ai une FALD mais pour des chatons de moins de 6 mois. Plus de places adultes et juniors pour le moment.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)
_

 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  :: 
_(s'ils sont tous encore là....)_


*ENDROIT N°1* : 

_Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela._ *

1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*
*
ENDROIT N°2* :


*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle 3 an brun tabby, sociable FIV +
Pour lui changement au niveau de l'âge et testé FIV +

5) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive  SORTANTE LE PLUS RAPIDEMENT POSSIBLE
GROSSE URGENCE CORYZA SEVERE, SE LAISSE MOURRIR NE MANGE PLUS 
**
6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

les pauvres ! ça fait mal au coeur de les voir rester comme ça.   ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je mets la liste à jour car grosse urgence pour la trico !!!!

----------


## SarahC

La 5 est passée en urgence, et ils demandent à ce qu'elle soit sortie en début de semaine!

----------


## TROCA

Une association par pité pour sortir les 2 urgences. Si on ne les sort pas aujourd'hui, elles seront mortes . Alors n'attendons pas .
Je rajoute 20€ pour aider à les sortir.

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*60 (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence  * *avec reçu si possible*
*10*  (Callie92)    *avec reçu si possible*

*TOTAL : 130 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Suite à un petit accident, j'ai la cheville et le dos en compote. Je ne vais pas pouvoir faire de covoit cette semaine, je suis désolée  ::

----------


## mariecaro

10e pour l'assoc qui chapeautera la trico no5,pour ses soins paypal possible.....help pour ts les minous.. qq soucis personnels et de santé en ce moment....

cotrain possible sur paris est -metz  en fct des dates... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*60€ (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20 € ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40 € (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence  * *avec reçu si possible*
*10* €* (Callie92)   * *avec reçu si possible
10 € ( mariecaro ) pour la 5 avec ou sans reçu ? ( paypal possible )*

*TOTAL : 140 €**
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Suite à un petit accident, j'ai la cheville et le dos en compote. Je ne vais pas pouvoir faire de covoit cette semaine, je suis désolée


Bon courage Lilly  ::

----------


## TROCA

Toujours rien pour les 2 chattes qui ne s'alimentent plus ? Allons-nous les laisser s'en aller sans rien tenter pour les sauver ?
Dans un autre contexte et avec des soins elles pourraient peut-être se réalimenter. Mais il faut faire vite . Alors par pitié proposez ce que vous pouvez pour les aider, tout sauf l'indifférence.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Toujours rien pour les 2 chattes qui ne s'alimentent plus ? Allons-nous les laisser s'en aller sans rien tenter pour les sauver ?
> Dans un autre contexte et avec des soins elles pourraient peut-être se réalimenter. Mais il faut faire vite . Alors par pitié proposez ce que vous pouvez pour les aider, tout sauf l'indifférence.


N'oublions pas que la semaine dernière nous n avons sorti le petit noir et blanc que samedi matin. Si nous avions pu le sortir plus tôt dans la semaine, il serait surement encore parmi nous aujourd'hui... N 'attendez pas que ces chats  meurent en fourrière , vous êtes leur seul espoir.
La réalité est dure à avaler, surtout à posteriori, quand on se dit qu on aurait pu faire autrement si les solutions pour les sauver se profilaient et plus rapidement
Merci pour eux

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Toute aide est précieuse pour les sauver

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)
_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  ::  _(s'ils sont tous encore là....)
_ *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +
*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide
*
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable


4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +
Pour lui changement au niveau de l'âge et testé FIV +


5) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive SORTANTE LE PLUS RAPIDEMENT POSSIBLE
GROSSE URGENCE CORYZA SEVERE, SE LAISSE MOURRIR NE MANGE PLUS 
**

6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  ::  

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

::  On se motive et on les sauve tous !!! SVP, de l'aide pour ces loulous, ne les laissons pas tomber !!!  ::

----------


## TROCA

*PROPOSEZ SVP UNE AIDE QUELLE QU'ELLE SOIT mais TOUT SAUF L 'INDIFFERENCE* !
Tant qu'ils sont là il est encore temps mais pour certains en urgence chaque minute compte . 2 chattes ne s'alimentent plus l'un parce qu'elle déprime, l'autre parce que coryza sévère. Il faut aider à les sortir maintenant.
*Tous ces chats ont besoin de nous alors ne les abandonnons pas !*

----------


## mirabelle94

selon les possibilités d'accueil ( pas légions apparemment mais ça peut venir)
 tenez-moi au courant des besoins en co-voiturage car je peux peut-être faire le relais vers Paris ou banlieue proche de paris  demain mardi  en milieu de journée.

ou mercredi en tout début d'AM (départ pontault ou noisy le grd vers 14h pour Paris ou proche banlieue Est, sud est ou nord est) j'ai un RV à Paris 11ème à 15h15

----------


## TROCA

Plus personne pour s'intéresser à ces chats ? N'attendez pas demain car pour certains il sera certainement trop tard ! ::  ::  :: 
Donnons-leur une chance de prendre la bonne sortie celle vers la vie en espérant qu'il ne sera pas trop tard pour les sortir définitivement d'affaire !
*ALLEZ ON SE MOBILISE POUR CES 6 CHATS DONT DONT EN URGENCE EXTREME.  Ils comptent sur nous ne les décevons pas*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une adoption adulte va se faire prochainement donc je veux bien chapeauter la n°5. J'attends une réponse pour une FA de transit.

----------


## Physalie

si besoin de relai en transports en commun dans paris même uniquement - désolée je peux pas plus là - je suis dispo mardi après-midi et mercredi après-midi

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est bon je réserve la N°5 dès demain matin. Gaston la prend le temps qu'elle se retape sous couvert de l'assoc.

QUI PEUT LA SORTIR DEMAIN ?

CO VOIT RECHERCHE :

Soit jusqu'à ELANCOURT ( 78 ) ou PALAISEAU/LES ULIS ( 91 ) ou A LA PORTE DE St CLOUD.

Gaston peut se libérer dès 15H30 pour aller la chercher aux différents endroit.

Proposer vos possibilités et Gaston regardera.

----------


## erdeven

Je propose, si besoin, un covoiturage entre Rouen et Le Havre si besoin qu'un ou des loulous soient en FA dans le coin. Je fais la route cette semaine : demain, jeudi et vendredi. Me prévenir en avance car je fais du covoiturage aussi avec des personnes!

Proposition de Covoiturage
*Rouen (76) / Le Havre (76)* par Erdeven en voiture

----------


## odycee

10 euros pour eux (reçu non nécessaire)

----------


## mirabelle94

vers 15h30 porte de saint cloud  en prenant la minette vers 14h30 sur Pontault ? ou noisy le grand ? est-ce que ça peut arranger  les choses ?

j'imagine que ça dépend d'où elle vient ? 

et question subsidiaire ce sera un panier transportable en métro ? ou bien il vaut mieux prendre la voiture ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci odycee**


PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*60 (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence  * *avec reçu si possible*
*10* * (Callie92)   * *avec reçu si possible
10  ( mariecaro ) pour la 5** avec ou sans reçu ? ( paypal possible )
**10  ( odycee ) sans reçu*

*TOTAL : 150 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> vers 15h30 porte de saint cloud  en prenant la minette vers 14h30 sur Pontault ? ou noisy le grand ? est-ce que ça peut arranger  les choses ?
> 
> j'imagine que ça dépend d'où elle vient ? 
> 
> et question subsidiaire ce sera un panier transportable en métro ? ou bien il vaut mieux prendre la voiture ?



Je t'envoie un MP

----------


## mirabelle94

Chaperlipopette. je t'ai envoyé un MP 

le point où je peux prendre la minette c'est ds  le 77 limite 94 et 93. 
donc il faut qlq avant pour la sortie et la 1ère partie du trajet....

le 77 c'ts assez étendu et je suis à l'extrémité ouest ( en fait je suis même dans le 94 mais à la frontière du 77)

----------


## chatperlipopette

QUI PEUT FAIRE L'AUTRE PARTIE DU TRAJET ????

De l'endroit 2 à Pontault combault.
Ca peut être soit du côté  N4 soit du côté A4 comme la personne préfère.     	

IL RESTE PLUS QUE CA POUR LA SAUVER  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
& SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  ::  _
(s'ils sont tous encore là....)
_ *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +**

6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  ::  

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mariecaro

> *PROMESSES DE DONS:
> *
> *60 (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
> 20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
> 40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence  * *avec reçu si possible*
> *10* * (Callie92)   * *avec reçu si possible
> 10  ( mariecaro ) pour la 5 avec ou sans reçu ? ( paypal possible )*
> 
> *TOTAL : 140 **
> **QUI SUIT ?*


avec reçu si possible.merci :: pour eux!!!!

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*60  (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92)    avec reçu si possible
10  (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)
10  (odycee) sans reçu*

*TOTAL : 150 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Suite à un petit accident, j'ai la cheville et le dos en compote. Je ne vais pas pouvoir faire de covoit cette semaine, je suis désolée


Merci d'avoir prévenu! REPOS!

----------


## Lady92

Minou 2 est super craquant... Nul doute qu il serait vite adopte si on lui laissait une chance  :: 
et pauvre petite N9, une jeune senior... Il lui reste encore de belles et longues annees a vivre si seulement quelqu un lui tendait la main...

----------


## SarahC

> Je propose, si besoin, un covoiturage entre Rouen et Le Havre si besoin qu'un ou des loulous soient en FA dans le coin. Je fais la route cette semaine : demain, jeudi et vendredi. Me prévenir en avance car je fais du covoiturage aussi avec des personnes!
> 
> Proposition de Covoiturage
> *Rouen (76) / Le Havre (76)* par Erdeven en voiture


Qui peut nous aider à répertorier les possibilités? Il nous faut aussi de l'aide pr cela! MERCI!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu as fais le doodle sem11 ?

----------


## SarahC

Pas encore, car je glande en principe encore le lundi soir, vais le faire du coup, co je suis lancée...

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## SarahC

C'est fait, mail envoyé.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je l'envoie aux personnes qui ont fait des propositions.

----------


## titou71

Je viens de lire tous les messages mais où en t-on par rapport à tous ces chats surtout par rapport à ceux qui s'alimentaient plus? Je suis sur deauville donc à 2h de paris j'ai une chatte et un chien qui sont sociables, si je peux aider voir même recueillir l'un d'entre eux le temps de trouver un foyer n'hésiter pas

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est-ce que tu as déjà rempli le formulaire FA ?

----------


## titou71

non du tout! On peut trouver ça où?

----------


## fina_flora

pour le moment, je peux rien dire
je suis handicapée suite au transit de Niort de la semaine dernière
si mon doigt retrouve un gonflement normal, je ferais ma sortie de fourrière

----------


## fina_flora

> non du tout! On peut trouver ça où?


envoi ton mail à chatperlipopette en mp

----------


## titou71

ok je fais ça de suite

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lien du co voit envoyé à : mirabelle94, mariecaro, Physalie et erdeven.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> ok je fais ça de suite


Formulaire FA envoyé

----------


## TROCA

Merci pour la petite 5 en espérant que tout va se boucler très vite pour qu'elle puisse être soignée et être sauvée.
N'oublions pas la senior (n°6)  abandonnée après le décès de son maître ; elle déprime et ne mange pas. Un séjour prolongé en fourrière risque de lui être fatal. Elle a besoin de se retrouver dans un foyer aimant pour reprendre le chemin de la vie. 
Aucune proposition pour elle ? N'attendons pas qu'il soit trop tard pour elle et pour tous les autres.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Normalement les deux devraient sortir aujourd hui. Je confirme dans la matinee.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Chaperli ce serait super. Croisons les doigts !
On continue la mobilisation pour les autres, car même s'ils ne sont pas signalés en urgence, ils peuvent vite le devenir en restant quelques jours de plus en fourrière. Et les listes vont s'allonger. Donc n'attendons pas pour proposer de l'aide pour ceux- là ou ceux qui suivront.

----------


## Muriel P

> On continue la mobilisation pour les autres, car même s'ils ne sont pas signalés en urgence, ils peuvent vite le devenir en restant quelques jours de plus en fourrière.


Exactement, ne lâchons rien, surtout que ces chats sont des ANCIENS, donc déjà très en danger !!! SVP, des propositions pour eux !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa effectuée pour la 6

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
& SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  ::  _
(s'ils sont tous encore là....)
_ *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*
*

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +**

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## partenaire77

FA de transit maxi jusqu'à dimanche, + petit covoiturage ce mardi (véto...), et mercredi covoiturage envisagé vers le 78.

----------


## chatperlipopette

partenaire77 je t'envoie le lien pour le co voit en MP.

Ok les deux minettes en urgence sont sorties de fourrière  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Ok les deux minettes en urgence sont sorties de fourrière


Super ! Merci à toi et aux covoitureurs et FA !!! 
Il en reste 4 !!!! Des propositions de FA pour eux SVP, il faut les sauver !!!  ::

----------


## cyrano

> ] *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
> & SITES GRATUITS**!*  
> _(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque    mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair    pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les    consignes données)
> 
> 
> _  *A RESERVER AVANT MARDI 13 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!! *  _
> (s'ils sont tous encore là....)
> _ *
> 
> ...




vite pour eux

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

On est gâtés ! 3 femelles gestantes (des précisions sur l'état d'avancement de la gestation ?) et 2 blessés + des FIV beaucoup d'urgences donc.
Alors on n'attend pas. Les femelles doivent sortir avant d'avoir leurs BB car on a vu la semaine 10 ce que cela a donné pour les chatons nés en fourrière.
Espérons que sur l'autre liste il n'y aura pas d'urgence.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS, COVOITUREURS
* :: *VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR, DONNEZ LEUR UNE CHANCE* ::

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*80  (TROCA)  pour les chats en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92)    avec reçu si possible
10  (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)
10  (odycee) sans reçu*

*TOTAL : 170 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

+ 20 € pour les 4 anciens ! 

  *PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*80 € (TROCA)  pour les chats notés en urgence en priorité  avec reçu
20 € ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40 € (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec reçu si possible
10 € (Callie92)    avec reçu si possible
10 € (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)
10 € (odycee) sans reçu*
*20 € ( Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu* 

*TOTAL : 190 €**
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Ce sont tous de jeunes chats , des BB de 5 mois , en majorité sociables ou timides. Un seul noté craintif mais il est blessé et doit beaucoup souffrir (luxation de la rotule) ce qui doit expliquer son comportement. *NE LES ABANDONNONS PAS*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
& SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque     mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas clair     pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter les     consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1van, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble*
*

* ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 16 MARS!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 

28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, craintive, très jolie
*_(sa maman?)_*
28 et 29 sont ensemble

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

* 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Diffusion en masse demandée, je quitte le net, travail.

----------


## Lady92

Il faut commencer  :: 
10,11,18,19 ne sont ni noirs ni tigres... Qui pour eux? 
Le minou 2 en photo est magnifique et degage une extrene douceur... Qui lui offre la vie qu il merite ?

----------


## Mistouflette

les 2 minettes sorties ce matin............

*5) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive SORTANTE LE PLUS RAPIDEMENT POSSIBLE
GROSSE URGENCE CORYZA SEVERE, SE LAISSE MOURRIR NE MANGE PLUS 

* 

magnifique, gentille, yeux larmoyants, n'avait rien mangé ce matin, pas en forme.......*


**6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  ::  

 

une mamie qui commence à ne plus manger sauf de la pâtée.......

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elles sont magnifiques toutes les 2. Merci à mistouflette, mirabelle94 ainsi que Gaston pour la sortie et le co voit.

Heureuse qu'elles soient sorties de là.

----------


## TROCA

Merci à celles qui ont contribué à la sortie et à l'accueil de ces 2 jolies minettes en espérant que la petite tricolore puisse aller rapidement mieux grâce aux bons de sa nounou.  La petite minette 6 a de grands yeux étonnés. Elle n'ose encore y croire. J'espère qu'elle va retrouver une famille définitive. Voilà de quoi motiver pour se mobiliser pour ceux qui restent !
Il y a des anciens dont le joli n°2 avec son museau rose, il y a des blessés qui souffrent en cage, des babichous de 5 mois qui risquent d'être rattrapés par le coryza, des femelles gestantes qui risquent de mettre bas en fourrière avec les risques que cela comporte.
Alors on recommence à chercher pour eux car chaque minute compte dans la course contre la mort programmée. C'est leur vie qui est en jeu et ils n'ont qu'une vie.
Alors tous ensemble, encore une fois, et on lance un nouveau défi à la mort programmée ? Chaque maillon de la chaine est important chaque aide est précieuse, mais il faut beaucoup de maillons pour pouvoir faire aboutir des pistes sérieuses pour chaque chat de la liste.

----------


## chatperlipopette

La deuxième liste va tomber......on va attendre qu'il soit 30 voir plus pour proposer qqch !

----------


## TROCA

Pas de nouvelle proposition pour aucun de ces chats, des sociables ou timidous, de jeunes chats. La liste va s'allonger sous peu alors cela urge pour les 4 anciens, les blessés, les gestantes. Qui leur tendra la main ?

----------


## Muriel P

Il y a déjà 17 chats dans la liste actuelles, dont 4 anciens  ::  Qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour proposer quelque chose pour eux ? HELP SVP !!! Un don, une proposition de covoit, de FA de transit, de FA quarantaine, de FA longue durée...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

La seconde liste est tombee. je pars en adoption. j ai fais suivre. Ils sont nombreux.

----------


## TROCA

Il devient urgent de sortir les anciens ! Personne pour eux ?

----------


## SarahC

Ca ne fera jamais que 31 chats, de mémoire, en plein mois de mars....  :: 
Pas le temps de poster de suite.
Il y a une jeune mamie écaille de tortue de 10 ans ds le lot, des juniors, bref, de tout!
Et un junior ataxique! Av son pote, qui n'a rien...

----------


## fina_flora

> Ca ne fera jamais que 31 chats, de mémoire, en plein mois de mars.... 
> Pas le temps de poster de suite.
> Il y a une jeune mamie écaille de tortue de 10 ans ds le lot, des juniors, bref, de tout!
> Et un junior ataxique! Av son pote, qui n'a rien...


si tu m'envoie les 2 listes, je pourrais en comparaison de la 1ère faire la seconde

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*100  (TROCA)  pour les urgences en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92)    avec reçu si possible
10  (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)
10  (odycee) sans reçu*
*20  ( Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu* 

*TOTAL : 210 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*31 chats sans l'ombre d'une piste ! Alors ON COMMENCE TOUT DE SUITE A PROPOSER UN DON, UN ACCUEIL, UN COVOITURAGE .*

----------


## SarahC

Oh, que "30", au final....

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
& SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair     pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1van, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble*
*

* ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 16 MARS!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 

28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, craintive, très jolie
*_(sa maman?)_*
28 et 29 sont ensemble

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

* 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> si tu m'envoie les 2 listes, je pourrais en comparaison de la 1ère faire la seconde


Merci, je l'ai fait à l'arrache avant de quitter le travail.
*EN REVANCHE ET CAR JE SENS QUE LES BONNES HABITUDES SE PERDENT VITE, JE NE SUIS PAS DISPO CE SOIR, UNE PARTIE DE LA SOIREE PR RAISONS PRIVEES ET INDECALABLES!* *DONC JE REMERCIE D'ORES ET DEJA LES GENS QUI POURRONT UN PEU SECOUER CE SOS CAR PARTI COMME CELA CA FAIT PEUR!* *NOUS NE POUVONS EN AUCUN CAS NOUS SACRIFIER AD VITAM ETERNAM SUR CES LISTES LA A 3 OU 4 POMMES QUE NOUS SOMMES!!!! ON AVAIT EU, JADIS,* *QUELQUES COUPS DE MAIN**, CE SERAIT BIEN D'EN AVOIR A NOUVEAU, UNE HEURE PAR JOUR OU MEME 30 MN NE TUENT PERSONNE ET NOUS SOULAGE, NOUS!* 
*JE NE SUIS PAS LE MARTYR DE LA PA PARISIENNE, ET NOUS NE POUVONS PAS TOUT NOUS TAPER! 
**DONC MEME SI CE N'EST QU'UN FORMULAIRE A ENVOYER, UNE QUESTION EN ATTENTE, REMONTER LE SUJET EN POINTANT LES DONS, CA NOUS AIDE!*

Bonne soirée, je compte sur vous toutes. Les pointages en tout et le suivi sont donnés à TOUS, ce n'est pas du travail d'élite et nous fait gagner du temps sur autre chose!

----------


## Calymone

Bon, j'ai tout effacé, j'étais en train de poster la nouvelle liste ^^

Pour l'ataxique, on voit ce qu'on peux faire, ce serait bien qu'il reste avec sa copine, au moins en FA de quarantaine.

----------


## SarahC

Je ne suis pas la ce soir; qui va nous aider un beau jour plus de 3 ou 4 semaines daffilée?
Quand pourrais-je enfin lâcher cette liste à d'autres que je traine comme un boulet depuis 3 ans?!!!!
Je peux faire autre chose que de poster et gérer des listes?!!! 3 ANS, pas une semaine SANS!!! 
Ce soir je ne suis pas la, je vous encourage, si leur mort ne vous indiffère pas, à nous aider.

Si FA de quarantaine sur la RP, j'ai des pistes assocs valables, idem si fa de 1 mois possible!
Mais allez y, c'est maintenant, pas mercredi à 23h qu'on se lance!!!

----------


## Lady92

Les torties tabby, ca ne donne pas des types siam habituellement? 
Y en a 2 sur les listes, qui n en veut  :: 
Une jeune mamie ecaille, qui n en veut? Les amateurs d ecailles sont nombreux, et les petits senior c est du bonheur a l etat pur...
Allez on se bouge, parti comme c est, ca fait 30 morts...

----------


## mirabelle94

mon dieu tous ces minous dont bcp d'urgences !

et les plus anciens qui doivent sérieusement trouver le temps long

je n'ai pas trop de temps sur les derniers jours de la semaine mais je vais suivre les échanges et si jamais je vois qu'il y a un blocage pour un transport je ferai le maximum pour débloquer 1h ou 2 h.

pour positiver je peux vous dire que c'est vraiment une bonne chose que  la petite minette de 9 ans ( ex N°6) soit sortie car elle m'a donné le sentiment d'une petite chatte toute tourneboulée par ce qui lui est arrivé depuis le décès de son maître ( ou de sa maitresse) . 
Son regard est triste et interrogateur comme si elle voulait dire " mais pourquoi tout a changé comme ça d'un coup ?" 
 mais chez Gaston je ne doute pas qu'elle reprenne goût à la vie.

----------


## Muriel P

Oh y'a bousculade ici, trop de propositions, arrêtez !  :: Trêve de plaisanteries... Des FA pour ces loulous ? Des dons ? Des assos ? N'attendons pas pour leur tendre la main !!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Si FA de quarantaine sur la RP, j'ai des pistes assocs valables, idem si fa de 1 mois possible!


Des FA de quarantaine ou d'1 mois sont demandées en RP !  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Les torties tabby, ca ne donne pas des types siam habituellement?


Tortie Tabby ça donne ça (mi tigré mi écaille)



Voici la belle Fiona, sortie il y a à peine un mois de fourrière et déjà adoptée !

----------


## Ibis

> Des FA de quarantaine ou d'1 mois sont demandées en RP !


Quarantaine je ne peux pas, après quarantaine seulement.

----------


## fina_flora

changement de page, je remets la liste en enlevant une faute de frappe




> Oh, que "30", au final....
> 
>  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER 
> & SITES GRATUITS**!*  
> _(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour au dessus des listes   car  le message ne semble pas  clair     pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)
> 
> 
> _  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  *
> 
> ...

----------


## fina_flora

edit mis plusieurs fois

----------


## fina_flora

edit cause bug

----------


## Lady92

::  donc tortie tabby, rien a voir avec les siams, mais pas moins jolis. Merci Sydney

----------


## SarahC

> donc tortie tabby, rien a voir avec les siams, mais pas moins jolis. Merci Sydney


Je repasse en méga coup de vent, en direct de mon tél (je suis tjs, mais parfois "de loin")....
On a des cas de chats qui font typés bizarre, en effet, et qui font un peu mélange Siam, mélange normal.
En gros, je dirais que les termes utilisés ne correspondent pas tjs à la définition, et que ds tous les cas, ils sont tous toujours plus beaux les uns que les autres.
Les chats "bâtards" ayant l'avantage d'être uniques, et de ne ressembler qu'à eux-mêmes....

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*100  (TROCA)  pour les urgences en priorité  avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 avec reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence   avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92)    avec reçu si possible
10  (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)
10  (odycee) sans reçu*
*20  ( Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu* 

*TOTAL : 210 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::  *
NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE DONS,  COUPS DE POUCE AUX ASSOCIATIONS POUR SAUVER DES CHATS DONT LES MALADES OU BLESSES*

----------


## pouetpouet

Je peux me proposer pr quarantaine 15 j, pr chat sociable (voire timide calme) mais pas craintif. 
Le soucis est d'avoir un véto associatif proche de chez moi ou alors qqun de l'asso désignée pr faire les A/R véto.
si choix possible, je dirais chat (te) le moins sonore possible ... ::  Car SDB mal isolée "son" pour les nuits et deux enfants/mari :: .
je réside près de MEAUX.
BIZ
venise à mon tel. ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Transit (de quelques jours, moins d'une semaine)
*
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Pouet Pouet (77)* pour 1 chat sociable
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée*

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine


*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## Alicelovespets

*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou longue durée), ASSO, DONATEURS, COVOITUREURS
VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR, DONNEZ LEUR UNE CHANCE*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> la deuxième liste va tomber......on va attendre qu'il soit 30 voir plus pour proposer qqch !


ca y est, on y est, ils sont 30 à attendre la mort
merci de les aider, par des dons, des propositions d accueil, des disponibilités de covoiturages...

----------


## Lady92

A tous ceux qui hesitent, qui n ont jamais eu de chats parce qu un chat c est. .. Comme ci ou comme ca... Ingrat, independant... Ou que sais je...
Un chat ne prend pas plus de place qu un coussin sur un canape la plupart du temps, un chat est propre, un chat c est doux, un chat c est beau, cotoyer un chat epanoui a un super pouvoir destressant... Accueillir ou adopter un chat c est faire entrer beaucoup de bonheur chez soi... Et c est toujours une belle et vraie Rencontre.

Vous pouvez aussi contacter soschatsnac2012@gmail.com pour accueillir un chat d une sortie precedente, dont on connait le caractere et qui sera adapte a votre mode de vie et qui permettra de liberer une place pour en sauver un de cette liste

SVP, aidez les, vous ne le regretterez pas  ::  ils ne peuvent plus compter que sur vous

----------


## partenaire77

Je peux prolonger ma FA de transit en FA de quarantaine pour un chat facile et le faire castrer (stériliser) chez véto assos.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Partenaire77
Mise  à jour faite dans recap FA

----------


## sydney21

*PROMESSES DE DONS:
*
*100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
20  ( Minichina ) pour la 6 sans reçu 
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)
10  (odycee) sans reçu*
*20  ( Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu* 

*TOTAL : 210 **
* ::  :: *QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::  *
*
Modifié suite précision Minichina "sans reçu"

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble*
*

* ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 16 MARS!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 

28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, craintive, très jolie
*_(sa maman?)_*
28 et 29 sont ensemble

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

* 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Sur les 30 seuls deux sont sauvés....

Et comme vous l'avez vu, ce sont des chats "comme les autres"!!

Je le répète, si on a des places en FA d'au moins quarantaine, voire idéalement 3 semaines à 1 mois, on peut en sauver quelques uns!

Des assocs, au moins 2, peuvent intervenir ici-même si des pistes FA se décantent!

Des assocs qui, comme le soulignait Lynt la semaine passée, ne vous laisseront pas le chat sur le dos au-delà du délai fixé. Il semble que ce point soit souvent une angoisse lors d'un premier accueil, je ne peux que confirmer que celles qui se proposent respecteront le délai et ne vous laisseront pas non plus des frais véto à charge, aucunement!

----------


## Lady92

Je confirme : les delais sont respectes et les frais vetos pris en charge.

Ces chats sont toujours tous plus beaux les uns que les autres, tous super sympas... Lancez vous...
Il n y a que tres peu de temps pour esperer les sauver  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SarahC

Allez, une bannière moche, pourquoi pas?



Le lien à mettre dans votre signature est:


```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46951-SEM-11-30-chat(on)s-dt-3-blessés-3-gestantes-AVT-JEU-15-03!-(RP)/page7"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/51376316RP.png[/IMG][/URL]
```



Les bannières, ce n'est pas mon créneau, mais bon, si ça peut amener une seule FA ou assoc ici, on tente!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble*
*

* ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE VENDREDI 16 MARS!!!! *  ::  *


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 

28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, craintive, très jolie
*_(sa maman?)_*
28 et 29 sont ensemble

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

* 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Les 5 et 6 sont sorties, je les sors de l'appel à dons:

Chatperlipopette peux-tu contacter:

**20  (Minichina) pour la 6 sans reçu* _

Je me charge de contacter:

_*10  (mariecaro) pour la 5 avec reçu si possible (paypal possible)*

*Elle est en transit et verra le véto sous son assoc "de garde", donc paypal et reçu ainsi possible.
MP demain. 
*
Merci à vous!  :: 

*Je ne touche à rien pour le reste, pour tout ce qui est encore en-dessous:* 

*
PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 

TOTAL : 190 

QUI SUIT ?  
*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP FA* 
_(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)_

*Transit (de quelques jours, moins d'une semaine)
*
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Pouet Pouet (77)* pour 1 chat sociable
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s'occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez véto du 93)*

Durée déterminée*

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine


*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS!*

Je vois déjà ce que je peux faire avec ces propositions-là.

----------


## pistache69

Bsr, à confirmer par Chatperlipopette, mais elle peut sortir les 8 et 9, à conditions de FA transit, pour ensuite quarantaine chez moi à Lyon. 
Il faudrait donc trouver une FA transit en attendant co voit (co train) sur lequel elle a pt être déjà des pistes

Je laisse le soin à Chatperlipopette de venir confirmer ça dès qu'elle le pourra

----------


## sydney21

Bien qu'en théorie je n'ai plus de place (d'autant plus que j'ai recueilli de façon imprévue une jeune minette hier, bah oui elle a eu la bonne idée de venir miauler sous mes fenêtres de bureau, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la récupérer, et comme elle n'est pas identifiée, et qu'elle est en chaleur, la voilà installée à la maison) j'envisage de réserver un de ces pauvres minous le souci c'est que je me torture l'esprit pour savoir lequel...

A priori Pouetpouet pourra me faire la quarantaine, on n'est pas loin l'une de l'autre.

----------


## SarahC

Ok, a-t-on une idée à la louche du trajet? Enfin, de la date?

----------


## SarahC

Sydney21, peu importe, fais au mieux, il faut "faire de la place", à défaut de trouver pr 30... En deux jours.
Dc un en moins, puis un en moins, puis....

*ET IL FAUT AUSSI DES CO-VOITUREURS DISPO VENDREDI OU SAMEDI!*

----------


## sydney21

J'hésite entre le 2 et le 3, les "anciens", malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre les deux...

----------


## SarahC

> J'hésite entre le 2 et le 3, les "anciens", malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre les deux...


La nuit porte conseil devant un choix aussi cornélien!

----------


## Lady92

Les 2 sont sans aucun doute tres beaux  :: 
L un a l avantage d etre deja castre, l autre a l avantage d avoir une photo...
Qui d autre peut proposer quelque chose?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bsr, à confirmer par Chatperlipopette, mais elle peut sortir les 8 et 9, à conditions de FA transit, pour ensuite quarantaine chez moi à Lyon. 
> Il faudrait donc trouver une FA transit en attendant co voit (co train) sur lequel elle a pt être déjà des pistes
> 
> Je laisse le soin à Chatperlipopette de venir confirmer ça dès qu'elle le pourra


Exact, je peux chapeauter le 8 et 9 car FA de quarantaine ( pistache69 ) + FA longue durée vers chez moi qui peut prendre en charge 2 chatons de moins de 6 mois. J'ai normalement un co voit courant semaine prochaine ( mardi ou mercredi ) mais à confirmer. Il me manque la FA de transit.

----------


## Lady92

Merci chatperlipopette et sydney pour vos propositions! 
Grace a vous il n en reste que 25 a sauver  :: 
Qui d autres pour passer a 24?

----------


## Lilly1982

> Exact, je peux chapeauter le 8 et 9 car FA de quarantaine ( pistache69 ) + FA longue durée vers chez moi qui peut prendre en charge 2 chatons de moins de 6 mois. J'ai normalement un co voit courant semaine prochaine ( mardi ou mercredi ) mais à confirmer. Il me manque la FA de transit.


Je peux les prendre en transit soit dans ma sdb ou dans la sdb de mes parents (je leur demande demain matin) si ça peut aider.
Par contre je vais faire ma chieuse mais vu que je peux à peine marcher (je fais du 10m/h environ lol), il faudrait les amener vers chez moi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je t'ai répondu par mail Lilly, vois en fonction de ton état de santé surtout mais il est clair qu'il faut qqun pour te les amener si c'est le cas.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Le petit 2 est tellement mignon, il ressemble à mon Kanoma qui est aussi blanc tabby avec un joli petit nez rose.

J'aimerai pouvoir prendre un autre chat en accueil mais pas de place. Et puis je commence à être à sec côté don... Ça me désole complètement de voir tout ces chats sans solution... Et de ne pas pouvoir faire grand chose. 
Cette semaine j'ai même plus le temps de suivre le forum sur mon lieu de travail. J'ai trop de boulot. (preuve en est, l'heure à laquelle je me couche à cause du stress et de la dose de caféine que j'ai pris dans la journée pour tenir)

S'il vous plaît aidez-les si vous le pouvez !...

----------


## Rinou

Dispo pour du co-voiturage samedi matin à partir de l'endroit 1 : 3 caisses avec sac + 1 grande (récupérée hier) pouvant transporter 2 chats (8 et 9 ou 18 et 19 par exemple) mais n'entrant pas dans un sac.
*Un impératif* : prévoir un transfert de caisse ou bien m'en laisser en échange afin que je puisse toujours en avoir pour sortir d'autres chats la semaine suivante.

----------


## TROCA

Un grand merci à celles qui se sont proposées  pour rendre possible la sortie des 8 et 9 et pour un des anciens Sydney avez-vous fait votre choix  entre 1 et 2 ? Quelqu'un pour se proposer pour l'autre ancien celui qui ne sera pas retenu par Sydney ?
Il faut avancer car il reste plein d'urgences anciens, femelles gestantes, blessés, malades. 
C'est demain pour la liste 1 et vendredi pour la liste 2. Alors pas une minute à perdre pour sauver des vies . 
*TOUS ENSEMBLE MOBILISONS NOUS* car quoi de plus gratifiant que de sauver une vie

----------


## Ibis

> Un grand merci à celles qui se sont proposées  pour rendre possible la sortie des 8 et 9 et pour un des anciens Sydney avez-vous fait votre choix  entre 1 et 2 ? Quelqu'un pour se proposer pour l'autre ancien celui qui ne sera pas retenu par Sydney ?
> Il faut avancer car il reste plein d'urgences anciens, femelles gestantes, blessés, malades. 
> C'est demain pour la liste 1 et vendredi pour la liste 2. Alors pas une minute à perdre pour sauver des vies . 
> *TOUS ENSEMBLE MOBILISONS NOUS* car quoi de plus gratifiant que de sauver une vie


Je veux bien prendre le 2. Mais qui peut faire la quarantaine ? Et quelle assoc veut bien chapeauter ?

----------


## corinne27

> Exact, je peux chapeauter le 8 et 9 car FA de quarantaine ( pistache69 ) + FA longue durée vers chez moi qui peut prendre en charge 2 chatons de moins de 6 mois. J'ai normalement un co voit courant semaine prochaine ( mardi ou mercredi ) mais à confirmer. Il me manque la FA de transit.


Bonjour, en quoi consiste FA en transit?

----------


## Muriel P

> Bonjour, en quoi consiste FA en transit?


Bonjour,

Etre FA de transit, c'est accueillir un chat pour quelques jours, en attendant son transfert vers sa FA de quarantaine. Il faut bien-sûr pouvoir respecter les mêmes critères que pour une quarantaine : càd isoler le chat en transit de ses propres animaux pour éviter toute contamination éventuelle.

----------


## sydney21

> Je veux bien prendre le 2. Mais qui peut faire la quarantaine ? Et quelle assoc veut bien chapeauter ?


Quelqu'un pour aider pour le 2 SVP !!! Pour la quarantaine il y a Partenaire77 qui s'est proposé, tu es dans quel secteur Ibis ? 
Et à priori il y a des assos prête à chapeauter si FA, donc ça devrait le faire !

Dans ce cas je peux réserver le 3 qui si j'ai bien suivi peut sortir dès maintenant car déjà identifié. 
Mistouflette tu pourrais me faire la sortie, vu que tu es non loin de chez Pouetpouet qui le prendrait en quarantaine ? 

Merci de me communiquer les infos pour la réservation.

----------


## TROCA

> Bonjour, en quoi consiste FA en transit?


Regardez en page 1 tout est expliqué sur les FA et notamment :*
Conditions d'accueil importantes:* ::  
_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en      isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire  de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non   vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la   meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres   animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison.



_

----------


## lorris

Je rajoute 20 euros pour le 1 et le 4 (avec reçu)

----------


## TROCA

> Quelqu'un pour aider pour le 2 SVP !!! Pour la quarantaine il y a Partenaire77 qui s'est proposé, tu es dans quel secteur Ibis ? 
> Et à priori il y a des assos prête à chapeauter si FA, donc ça devrait le faire !
> 
> Dans ce cas je peux réserver le 3 qui si j'ai bien suivi peut sortir dès maintenant car déjà identifié. 
> Mistouflette tu pourrais me faire la sortie, vu que tu es non loin de chez Pouetpouet qui le prendrait en quarantaine ? 
> 
> Merci de me communiquer les infos pour la réservation.


Merci Sydney mais le chat que vous comptez réserver est bien le 1 ? 
Peut-être envoyer un MP à Ibis pour le 2 ?

----------


## Mistouflette

Sydney, on voit en mp

----------


## sydney21

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20  (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 200 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Merci Sydney mais le chat que vous comptez réserver est bien le 1 ? 
> Peut-être envoyer un MP à Ibis pour le 2 ?


Non en fait je pense réserver celui ci
*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

*

----------


## TROCA

> Non en fait je pense réserver celui ci
> *3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable
> 
> *


Merci pour lui Sydney. 

Alors rien pour le 1 un chat mega love au regard si triste ? C'est un ancien et pour lui le délai c'est demain. Qui lui donnera sa chance ?
*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Dispo pour du co-voiturage samedi matin à partir de l'endroit 1 : 3 caisses avec sac + 1 grande (récupérée hier) pouvant transporter 2 chats (8 et 9 ou 18 et 19 par exemple) mais n'entrant pas dans un sac.
> *Un impératif* : prévoir un transfert de caisse ou bien m'en laisser en échange afin que je puisse toujours en avoir pour sortir d'autres chats la semaine suivante.


Je t'envoie le lien du co voit de cette semaine

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Non en fait je pense réserver celui ci
> *3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable
> 
> *


On t'a donné les infos sydney ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide
*
*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble*
*

* ::  *A RESERVER AVANT DEMAIN JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  

*Le petit de 4 mois avec Ataxie ( n°28 ) est réservé, sa compagne de cage a 10 mois elle est restée et a le coryza**

ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 

*
*29) Femelle, 10 mois noire et blanche, craintive, très jolie sortante le 17/03
Coryza 
**30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

* 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Edit*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Transit (de quelques jours, moins d'une semaine)
Lilly1982* pour le 8 et 9 *OK
*
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Pouet Pouet (77)* pour 1 chat sociable
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée*

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine


*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## sydney21

> On t'a donné les infos sydney ?


Non rien.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Déjà corrigé, je t'envoies les infos pour le 3 c'est ça ?

----------


## Gaston

Je vous donne des nouvelles de la mamie sortie hier et installée dans ma salle de bain. Je n'avais pas le coeur de l'enfermer dans une cage de convalo donc j'ai redistribué les places à la maison pour elle.

Cette petite mère doit avoir un problème de train arrière (soit un accident pas soigné, soit de l'arthrose) car elle ne saute pas et a une démarche un peu chaloupé.
Quand j'ai installé un couffin par terre et que je l'ai soulevé pour l'installer dedans elle a miaulé et craché.......

Elle est couverte de bourres, notament sur le dos, je suppose que son problème de train arrière l'empêche de faire correctement sa toilette. J'ai donc commencé ce matin par couper quelques bourres avec des ciseaux et elle s'est laissé faire en ronronnant. Bien sur dessous il y a comme un amas de péllicules, mais pas de puces. Par contre certaines bourres sont moins compactes et je vais essayer de la brosser......

Côté alimentation, elle n'a rien mangé depuis qu'elle est à la maison. Ce matin je lui ai donné une autre marque de pâtée je vais voir ce soir si elle apprécie mieux ou pas, sinon ce soir j'essairais le thon ou les sardines...... mais elle n'est pas maigre et a un jolie petit bidon 

Côté caractère, à par le passage pour entrer dans le couffin, ce n'est que ronrons et frottage contre les jambes, de plus elle a un regard très expressif.......

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston, n'hésites pas à l'emmener chez le véto si besoin d'un contrôle et pour la soulager.

----------


## TROCA

*10 CHATS EN URGENCE* et pas une proposition pour eux ? Il y a des blessés, les 10 et 16, qui doivent atrocement souffrir. Il faut les sortir pour qu'ils aient les soins appropriés. Il y a une mamie écaille qui n'a pas l'air en forme. Il y a des femelles gestantes à sortir avant qu'elles ne donnent naissance à leurs BB , il y a des chats malades. 
Il faut beaucoup plus de propositions pour permettre à tous ces chats d'espérer être sauvés . Nous sommes leur dernière chance.

----------


## Mistouflette

merci pour les nouvelles, son regard m'avait interpellée.............;;

----------


## sydney21

> Déjà corrigé, je t'envoies les infos pour le 3 c'est ça ?


oui stp

----------


## Mag87

Moi je veux être FA, je suis dans le 87, contactez moi ! D'avance merci. 
Pour chatons de max 2 mois, maxi 2 chatons et pour le temps environ 6 mois...

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Moi je veux être FA, je suis dans le 87, contactez moi ! D'avance merci. 
> Pour chatons de max 2 mois, maxi 2 chatons et pour le temps environ 6 mois...


Avez vous rempli un formulaire FA ? Si pas encore fait merci de me communiquer votre adresse mail par MP.

----------


## sydney21

Chatperli je t'ai envoyé un MP

----------


## chatperlipopette

Répondu avec les infos demandées  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

*attention pour l'endroit 2 resa a faire demain max donc c'est urgentissime* !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je modifie sur la liste avec les résa faites

----------


## SarahC

> Moi je veux être FA, je suis dans le 87, contactez moi ! D'avance merci. 
> Pour chatons de max 2 mois, maxi 2 chatons et pour le temps environ 6 mois...


Merci. Pour le moment nous n'avons pas de petits de cet âge, semaine prochaine peut-être.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)


_  ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Handicats réserve le petit ataxique, qui n'était pas avec la chatte, erreur de mise en page lors de la mise en ligne.

Par contre, Calymone, tu peux nous dire où on doit organiser le co-voit, s'il a une FA?

Chatperlipopette, si jamais ton trajet en train se concrétise, tu peux nous dire quand, à la louche, et selon, si reste une place, des fois que ça aide?

Pour la FA potentielle des petits, on a déjà verrouillé un truc? Je ne sais pas, désolée, je suis en pointillés depuis hier et mes prochaines journées vont être très chargées. 
*
ET ENCORE UNE FOIS, IL FAUT TOUS LES RESERVER NON PAS VENDREDI POUR L'ENDROIT 2, MAIS JEUDI, POUR TOUS!!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
Bon ben edit.

Sarah la petite très jolie a 10 mois. Tu peux modifier ainsi que la couleur ( violet )
La 30 est collée à l'autre*

----------


## SarahC

*On recherche toujours des FA de 15 jours - 3 semaines!!

ET DES CO-VOITUREURS!! 
*

----------


## SarahC

> Sydney, on voit en mp


On a sorti les urgences par vous hier, donc on regroupe les sorties, dans tous les cas. 
Car nous sommes déjà limités en co-voitureurs côté fourrière 2. 
Le petit de Calymone vient du même endroit; dc on en a déjà 2. 
Et je pense plus. Mais rien encore en FA.

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'attends confirmation pour le co trainage mardi ou mercredi je pense. Par contre, la co voitureuse descend Gypsé + les deux petits donc 2 caisses. Je sais pas si elle pourra en prendre d'autres.

----------


## SarahC

3 av un sac si réception à l'arrivée et si on lui en ramène, peut-être jouable? Car libère une place en FA, et du coup peut-être un chat en plus de sauvé. A confirmer, donc.

Chatperlipopette, 29 et 30 sont ensemble, c cela? Si ok, pas besoin de me dire, sinon, corrige moi, merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::  Elle remonte pas sur Paris après et ne s'arrête que deux minutes sur Lyon. Elle va dans le sud.

----------


## SarahC

> Elle remonte pas sur Paris après et ne s'arrête que deux minutes sur Lyon. Elle va dans le sud.


C'est ds ce sens que je disais que conditions impératives c'est qqn sur le quai, planté devant le wagon, à l'aller, ET au retour, sinon ça le fait pas.
Ce cas de figure on l'a souvent, ne fonctionne que si les gens sont ponctuels, mais reste jouable. A voir, tu nous diras.

----------


## SarahC

Je peux peut-être trouver une place pr un chat ici, mais si qqn a le temps de poster un co voit de RP à Strasbourg (67) ds la rubrique, ce serait top car je dois absolument quitter le net.

----------


## Ibis

> Quelqu'un pour aider pour le 2 SVP !!! Pour la quarantaine il y a Partenaire77 qui s'est proposé, tu es dans quel secteur Ibis ? 
> Et à priori il y a des assos prête à chapeauter si FA, donc ça devrait le faire !
> 
> Dans ce cas je peux réserver le 3 qui si j'ai bien suivi peut sortir dès maintenant car déjà identifié. 
> Mistouflette tu pourrais me faire la sortie, vu que tu es non loin de chez Pouetpouet qui le prendrait en quarantaine ? 
> 
> Merci de me communiquer les infos pour la réservation.


Je suis dans le 94, près de Paris. Je travaille dans le 93, limite du 77.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> C'est ds ce sens que je disais que conditions impératives c'est qqn sur le quai, planté devant le wagon, à l'aller, ET au retour, sinon ça le fait pas.
> Ce cas de figure on l'a souvent, ne fonctionne que si les gens sont ponctuels, mais reste jouable. A voir, tu nous diras.


Oui elles seront au point : Terpsichore et pistache69 à deux c'est mieux !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je peux peut-être trouver une place pr un chat ici, mais si qqn a le temps de poster un co voit de RP à Strasbourg (67) ds la rubrique, ce serait top car je dois absolument quitter le net.


Voici le lien du co voit : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...88#post1019288

----------


## Lady92

Quelques propositions d asso... Mais il manque des FA  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_*SARAH tu as enlevé les 8 et 9 mais je les ai pas réservés j'ai pas leur numéro de registre !*  ::  
*A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide

**8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble


10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

A cause de numéro que j'ai pas je peux pas les réserver franchement ça craint !

----------


## TROCA

Pour le petit 2 "NEZ ROSE" je croyais qu'il y avait une piste , cela se concrétise-t-il ?
Rien pour le 1 au regard si triste, un ancien qui désespère ?
Rien non plus pour la 21 mamie écaille ?
Rien pour les blessés la 10 aux orteils cassés et le 16 à la rotule luxée. J'imagine la souffrance qui est la leur ajouté au stress de la capture et de l'enfermement. Qui aura pitié d'eux ?

----------


## Lady92

Pffff... Ca n avance pas :-(
Il faut des FA  ::  mettez vos conditions, vos exigences, vos angoisses, vos questions... On verra ensuite ensemble ce qu il est possible de faire! 
La parti comme c est... On est a plus de 20 morts pour la fin de la semaine  ::

----------


## sydney21

Le 3 n'est pas réservé non plus, possible qu'il y ait un changement de programme et que je prenne le 2 (ou un autre). J'attends des infos.

----------


## titou71

Je suis ce post avec attention mais malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre en quarantaine et le souci c'est que la chatte que j'ai recueillie n'est pas vaccinée et en ce moment niveau finance c'est un peu tendu! J'espère vraiment que des solutions seront trouvées pour ces chats!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok je le remets sur la liste.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je suis ce post avec attention mais malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre en quarantaine et le souci c'est que la chatte que j'ai recueillie n'est pas vaccinée et en ce moment niveau finance c'est un peu tendu! J'espère vraiment que des solutions seront trouvées pour ces chats!


Possibilité de prendre un chat qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine et est à jour de ses vaccins ?

----------


## titou71

> Possibilité de prendre un chat qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine et est à jour de ses vaccins ?


oui bien sûr

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_Je remets le 3 le 8 et le 9 car non réservés.
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide

**8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble


10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)*

*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: [/QUOTE]

----------


## chatperlipopette

> oui bien sûr


Vous avez renvoyé le formulaire que je vous ai adressé hier ?

----------


## titou71

> Vous avez renvoyé le formulaire que je vous ai adressé hier ?


Non justement car je pensais que ça n'allait pas être bon vu que ma chatte n'est pas vaccinée mais je peux le faire de suite si il faut

----------


## chatperlipopette

27 CHATS !!!!!!!! Y a rien qui bouge !!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non justement il faut le faire et nous on voit après suivant ce que tu auras noté. Faut jamais dire que c'est impossible. Ca peut libérer une place dans une FA pour un chat qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine et cette FA là peut sauver une vie ici.

----------


## Lady92

Qui d autres veut sauver une vie?

----------


## titou71

Je suis dessus là, je le renvois dans le quart d'heure qui suis!

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Gaston

> Je suis dessus là, je le renvois dans le quart d'heure qui suis!


En prenant un chat qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine et à jour dans ses vaccins tu permet à un FA de libérer une place pour sortir un petit de la fourrière et ainsi sauver une vie...........

Et une vie + une + ...... nous pourrons espérer les sauver tous

----------


## chatperlipopette

T'arrêtes de répéter ce que je dis  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un peu d'humour ne tue pas et moi ça me détend quand je vois cette liste qui ne bouge pas. Je rapelle que pour l'endroit 2 les résa c'est avant demain sinon pas de sorties possible pour ce week end et ils seront partis pour faire un tour supplémentaire et vu le nombre, je n'ose même pas imaginer la suite !!!!!!

----------


## titou71

je le renvois au mail indiqué sur le formulaire ou à vous chatperlipopette?

----------


## fina_flora

> je le renvois au mail indiqué sur le formulaire ou à vous chatperlipopette?


aux 2

----------


## titou71

Voilà c'est envoyé

----------


## co92

Nous allons réserver la minette âgée :
*21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
**** Maigre!***

S'il y a une possibilité de la sortir très rapidement, nous pouvons faire une partie du trajet pour aller la récupérer. Le risque majeur c'est qu'elle s'arrête de manger et déclenche une cochonnerie difficile à enrayer ... 

Je ne suis pas dispo samedi pour du covoit, dommage !

Co

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Voilà c'est envoyé


Bien reçu merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Nous allons réserver la minette âgée :
> *21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
> **** Maigre!***
> 
> S'il y a une possibilité de la sortir très rapidement, nous pouvons faire une partie du trajet pour aller la récupérer. Le risque majeur c'est qu'elle s'arrête de manger et déclenche une cochonnerie difficile à enrayer ... 
> 
> Je ne suis pas dispo samedi pour du covoit, dommage !
> 
> Co


Tu as les infos pour la résa ?

----------


## natoyu

> Non justement il faut le faire et nous on voit après suivant ce que tu auras noté. Faut jamais dire que c'est impossible. Ca peut libérer une place dans une FA pour un chat qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine et cette FA là peut sauver une vie ici.


ah bon? Je pensais aussi comme titou71 qu'une FA dont les chats ne sont pas à jour dans les vaccins ne peut pas faire FA, même pour un chat ayant fait la quarantaine...

----------


## shany

oui on les a les info pour la minette de 10ans. J'ai vu pour la réserver en direct auprès de la fourrière

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je peux l'enlever du recap donc ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> ah bon? Je pensais aussi comme titou71 qu'une FA dont les chats ne sont pas à jour dans les vaccins ne peut pas faire FA, même pour un chat ayant fait la quarantaine...


A partir du moment où le chat accueilli a fait une quarantaine STRICTE et qu'il a eu sa primo + son rappel y'a pas de problème.

----------


## TROCA

> Nous allons réserver la minette âgée :
> *21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
> **** Maigre!***
> 
> Co


Merci à Pattounes' Gang pour la minette qui ne peut certainement pas faire un tour supplémentaire en fourrière.
Quid du côté de Sydney pour les anciens 2 et 3 ? 
Toujours rien pour le 1 , ni pour les blessés, doigts fracturés, rotule démise,  ils doivent déguster les pauvres !
*Ce sont des vies qui attendent d'être sauvées . Nous sommes leur dernier recours contre une mort programmée.*
Alors un geste d'intérêt pour eux par pitié ! Proposez un don, un accueil, un covoiturage, tout ce qui mis bout à bout pourra permettre de boucler la sortie d'un chat et lui sauvera la vie.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa faite pour les 8 et 9 ( je me suis demmerdée ) donc Pistache69 tiens toi prête lol. Lilly aussi !

----------


## shany

oui on peut ôter la grand mère du récap car c'est sûr on a une fa pour elle

----------


## fina_flora

> oui on peut ôter la grand mère du récap car c'est sûr on a une fa pour elle


il ne manque plus que la sortie de l'endroit 2 et au moins le début du trajet
qui fait les sorties de cet endroit?
(en dehors de Co92, bien sûr)

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_*J'enlève 8 / 9 et 21 car réservés
*
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**



10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)*

*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

*

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je peux faire FA transit sur Paris (j'ai déjà envoyé le formulaire) par contre il faudra respecter les délais

----------


## chatperlipopette

> il ne manque plus que la sortie de l'endroit 2 et au moins le début du trajet
> qui fait les sorties de cet endroit?
> (en dehors de Co92, bien sûr)



Je ne crois pas que ce soit bouclé pour l'endroit, personne à ma connaissance.

----------


## sydney21

Quelqu'un peut me MP le n° de registre du chat n°2 svp ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je peux faire FA transit sur Paris (j'ai déjà envoyé le formulaire) par contre il faudra respecter les délais


Combien de temps ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Quelqu'un peut me MP le n° de registre du chat n°2 svp ?


Celui là je l'ai je te l'envoie en MP

----------


## Lady92

> ah bon? Je pensais aussi comme titou71 qu'une FA dont les chats ne sont pas à jour dans les vaccins ne peut pas faire FA, même pour un chat ayant fait la quarantaine...



Tu pourrais etre FA apres quarantaine Natoyu ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

Environ une semaine. Quand je dis respecter les délais c'est juste donner une date de départ et s'y tenir. Je peux prendre plusieurs chats de la même fourrière par contre puisque pas d'autres animaux et grand appart là où je les accueille.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Transit (de quelques jours, moins d'une semaine)
Lilly1982* pour le 8 et 9 *OK
*
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Pouet Pouet (77)* pour 1 chat sociable
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée
Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
*
*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine
*titou71 ( 14 )* pour un chat ayant déjà effectué sa quarantaine et à jour de ses vaccins + 1 en transit ( le temps d'un co voit ou autre mais sur du court terme ) mais à voir.


*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Environ une semaine. Quand je dis respecter les délais c'est juste donner une date de départ et s'y tenir. Je peux prendre plusieurs chats de la même fourrière par contre puisque pas d'autres animaux et grand appart là où je les accueille.


Je t'inclus dans le recap ainsi que titou71

----------


## titou71

après quarantaine également pour moi

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact je modifie de suite

----------


## titou71

Et si il faut je peux en prendre un de plus mais en transit

----------


## natoyu

> Tu pourrais etre FA apres quarantaine Natoyu ?


Peut-être, à voir, mais ça serait seulement pour FA à durée déterminée.
J'ai envoyé un mp à chatperlipopette.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Et si il faut je peux en prendre un de plus mais en transit


OK je note merci

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Peut-être, à voir, mais ça serait seulement pour FA à durée déterminée.
> J'ai envoyé un mp à chatperlipopette.


Répondu

----------


## mirabelle94

> il ne manque plus que la sortie de l'endroit 2 et au moins le début du trajet
> qui fait les sorties de cet endroit?
> (en dehors de Co92, bien sûr)


si qlq fait la sortie demain jeudi,
je peux faire demain jeudi ( mais pas vendredi) le relais entre chevry cossigny ( Rv possible près de l'entrée de la N4) et joinville (proche A4 et A86), 
je peux pousser jusqu'à charenton si besoin.
possible aussi de prévoir un RV en cours de route entre Chevry et Joinville à proximité de la N4 

2 Horaires possibles 
- soit prise en charge de la minette à Chevry vers 12h /   arrivée à joinville vers 12h30 ( selon circulation)  ( hypothèse préférable pour moi)
- soit prise en charge vers 14h30 à Chevry  /     arrivée à joinville vers 15h00 ( encore selon circulation)

il faudrait que je le sache ce soir si ça se fait ou pas car je dois de mon côté confirmer mes Rv de demain à l'un et l'autre point du trajet.
demain matin ce sera trop juste pour modifier les RV pris.

mirabelle94

----------


## pacopanpan

bonjour

une fa dans le nord  59 cela peux vous aider? 
je peux pour 2mois ,deux chats et un chien tous sont vaccinés

----------


## chatperlipopette

> bonjour
> 
> une fa dans le nord  59 cela peux vous aider? 
> je peux pour 2mois ,deux chats et un chien tous sont vaccinés


Toute aide est la bienvenue. Une assoc pourrait vous chapeauter ?

Merci de m'envoyer votre mail par MP pour l'envoi du formulaire.

----------


## TROCA

> Quelqu'un peut me MP le n° de registre du chat n°2 svp ?


Sydney, c'est bon pour le 2 le petit NEZ ROSE  ? 
Quid du 3 ? Finalement réservé ou pas ?

----------


## pacopanpan

adresse mail envoyée en mp a chatperlipopette

----------


## chatperlipopette

Formulaire envoyé  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Sydney, c'est bon pour le 2 le petit NEZ ROSE  ? 
> Quid du 3 ? Finalement réservé ou pas ?



Non le 3 attend comme les autres

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**



10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)*

*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

*

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Je remonte car toute aide aussi ici est la bienvenue


PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20  (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 200 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Je n'ai pas trouvé le récap covoiturage. Ma maman fait Paris-St Dizier lundi ou mardi soir (j'ai un doute sur la date).

----------


## sydney21

A priori pour l'instant le 2 est en cours de réservation. Le mail doit être envoyé à la fourrière par la présidente de mon asso, qui travaille actuellement, je lui ai transmis toutes les infos et j'attends confirmation de sa part. Je ne peux rien faire de plus.

Pour le 3 on attend des infos, normalement je peux pas prendre les 2 je n'ai plus de place chez moi, à voir si éventuellement Pacopanpan pourrait me le garder entre 1 et 2 mois le temps que j'ai des adoptions ? Je ne sais pas...  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je n'ai pas trouvé le récap covoiturage. Ma maman fait Paris-St Dizier lundi ou mardi soir (j'ai un doute sur la date).


Normal y'en a pas, je t'envoie le lien par MP où toutes les propositions co voit sont notées.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour pacopanpan on attends le formulaire avant d'inclure sa proposition dans le recap

----------


## Lady92

De grands bebes, de jeunes adultes, 3 males deja castres, certains deja testes, des femelles gestantes, plein de couleur dispo, 1 male poils longs...
Il y a l embarras du choix... Depechez vous, il n y en aura pas pour tout le monde (...si seulement...)

Qui a envie de sauver une vie? Il reste tres peu de temps pour ca, et quel bonheur de les voir retrouver l insouciance apres ce qu ils ont traverse...  :: 
et quel desespoir d apprendre qu ils ont ete arretes parce que nous n avons pu trouver une solution assez rapidement  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Sydney . Croisons les doigts pour le 3. Personne pour les autres anciens le 1 et le 4 ni pour les blessés, les malades et les femelles gestantes.  Cela urge pour eux car ils sont en souffrance. 
Il y a des malades et des blessés qui auront besoin de soins dès leur sortie. Qui fera un don même minime pour aider les associations à les prendre en charge ?
 ::  ::  :: pour tous ces chats et particulièrement pour ceux signalés en urgence ! le délai c'est demain ! 
*Encore trop de chats sans solution, alors on continue, on ne baisse pas les bras, on cherche ce qu'on pourrait faire pour les aider on sollicite son entourage, mais on n'abandonne pas tant qu'ils sont encore en vie.*

----------


## SarahC

La mamie de 10 ans est réservée.

----------


## SarahC

Si l'assoc concernée peut nous dire qd sortira la mamie, et par qui, on pourra sans doute faire comme la fois précédente et en sortir par la même occasion, car dans la 2, on a des chats réservés.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dans la 1 aussi.

----------


## SarahC

> Dans la 1 aussi.


Ah? Ben parfait, je suppose que les co voit ne se font pas le même jour pour ne pas mélanger?
Et on peut savoir lesquels? 
Ca nous évite de chercher ds le vide pr eux qd sont casés, et nous évitera aussi des co voit! PARFAIT!  ::

----------


## pacopanpan

formulaire remplis et envoyé

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bien recu et repondu.

Le 8 et 9 sous mon assoc. Je crois que rinou peut faire la sortie. sortants des vendredis. Ils vont chez lilly en transit.

----------


## sydney21

Chat n°2 réservé par mail, à confirmer par tél demain matin.

----------


## Nayade

bonjour, je suis FA pour l'association la patte de l'espoir. Je leur ais demandé de me chapoter pour que je prenne un chat en FA de quarantaine, j'attends leur réponse. Pour le moment rien de sur car ils ont fait pas mal de sortie de fourrière ces dernières semaines, donc pas sur qu'ils puissent en sortir encore un autre.
Je posterais dés que j'aurais une réponse définitive, positive ou négative de leur part.  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

pacopanpan et natoyu, je vous inclus au récap

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Transit (de quelques jours, moins d'une semaine)
Lilly1982* pour le 8 et 9 *OK
*
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Pouet Pouet (77)* pour 1 chat sociable
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée
Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine
*titou71 ( 14 )* pour un chat ayant déjà effectué sa quarantaine et à jour de ses vaccins + 1 en transit ( le temps d'un co voit ou autre mais sur du court terme ) mais à voir.


*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chat n°2 réservé par mail, à confirmer par tél demain matin.


 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide (un ancien de la liste)

**
*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**



10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)*

*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

*

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce que des assoc de RP, du 59, du 67 et du 14 nous lisent ????

----------


## chatperlipopette

Encore 24 chats sur la sellette, c'est beaucoup trop !!!!!

----------


## fina_flora

> Si l'assoc concernée peut nous dire qd sortira la mamie, et par qui, on pourra sans doute faire comme la fois précédente et en sortir par la même occasion, car dans la 2, on a des chats réservés.


à priori, la 21 viendrais chez moi
mais je sais pas comment on la sort
je peux réceptionné facilement jeudi et normalement pas vendredi et samedi après mes covoiturages
je dis normalement car j'aimerais que charmant doigt dégonfle pour aller bosser vendredi et faire la sortie de la fourrière 1 samedi
et dans tout les cas, je ne sors pas de la fourrière 2 (trop compliqué et surtout trop stressant pour moi, désolé)
dommage que l'on ne puisse pas demander un tranfert l'endroit 2 vers l'endroit 1 ............

----------


## pacopanpan

chatperlipopette comme je l'ai dit par mail , le chat non vacciné n'est pas chez nous pour l'istant donc je peux assurer une quarantaine
je peux prendre meme 2 chats comme 29 30 ou autre ,

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK pièce de quarantaine ou pas ? Je sais plus j'ai vu plusieurs formulaires donc je sais plus !

----------


## shany

> Si l'assoc concernée peut nous dire qd sortira la mamie, et par qui, on pourra sans doute faire comme la fois précédente et en sortir par la même occasion, car dans la 2, on a des chats réservés.


Justement si un covoit se monte, cela nous intéresse pour récupérer la mamie, car en ce moment notre planning est chargé

----------


## chatperlipopette

*

PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20  (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 200 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## Ibis

Oui Flokelo, si le 2 est retenu je peux en prendre un autre, le 1 ou le 3 ou ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*


*

**
*

*************

*7) femelle, 1an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**



10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)*

*

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

*

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## babe78

> bonjour, je suis FA pour l'association la patte de l'espoir. Je leur ais demandé de me chapoter pour que je prenne un chat en FA de quarantaine, j'attends leur réponse. Pour le moment rien de sur car ils ont fait pas mal de sortie de fourrière ces dernières semaines, donc pas sur qu'ils puissent en sortir encore un autre.
> Je posterais dés que j'aurais une réponse définitive, positive ou négative de leur part.


combien de temps peux tu garder le chat ? es-tu prête à t'engager même si cela se passe mal avec ta lapine ? une quarantaine dure en général 15 jours mais elle peut durer plus si l'animal tombe malade donc il faut pouvoir s'engager sur environ 1 mois même si normalement, c'est réglé en 15 jours, surtout que nous devrons ensuite trouver une fa longue durée après

----------


## babe78

> Je suis ce post avec attention mais malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre en quarantaine et le souci c'est que la chatte que j'ai recueillie n'est pas vaccinée et en ce moment niveau finance c'est un peu tendu! J'espère vraiment que des solutions seront trouvées pour ces chats!


comptez vous faire vacciner votre chatte ? car si oui, il nous faudrait trouver une fa pour environ 1 mois le temps que votre puce ait ses vaccins et son rappel

----------


## SarahC

De 10 à 16 pas l'ombre de que dalle.... Les petits finiront pas naître, et en fourrière... Quant aux blessés.....

Par contre, si qqn peut faire un récap sorties et vers qui, ce serait top, je n'organise pas les co-voit, je les survole, je n'ai pas le temps et ne suis pas dispo vendredi soir.

----------


## Nayade

> combien de temps peux tu garder le chat ? es-tu prête à t'engager même si cela se passe mal avec ta lapine ? une quarantaine dure en général 15 jours mais elle peut durer plus si l'animal tombe malade donc il faut pouvoir s'engager sur environ 1 mois même si normalement, c'est réglé en 15 jours, surtout que nous devrons ensuite trouver une fa longue durée après



Pas de problème au niveau du lapin, avec les 2 chattes que j'ais eut en garde j'ais mis au point quelques techniques pour limiter les problèmes si ils ne s'entendent pas. Pour la durée, je suis prête à m'engager jusqu'au week end d'adoption du 7 avril à Grigny, soit 3 semaines environ.

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai pas exemple aucun relais entre la fourrière 1 et Meaux. Sydney21, si tu veux bien poster ds les co voit, car ceux qui iront à la 1 ou la 2 ne passeront peut être pas du tout au retour par là, et les co voit vont se croiser.

Bref, si chacun peut nous lister qui il a pris, et s'il peut faire un bout de chemin ce serait parfait.

Je le répète, je n'organise pas.

----------


## pacopanpan

oui salle de bains ou chambre non occupée

----------


## titou71

> comptez vous faire vacciner votre chatte ? car si oui, il nous faudrait trouver une fa pour environ 1 mois le temps que votre puce ait ses vaccins et son rappel


J'ai eu quelqu'un au téléphone par rapport à ça cet après-midi. Je compte la faire vacciner mais je suis désolée ma proposition tombe à l'eau car j'ai dû emmener mon chien en urgence chez le véto en fin d'après midi et il est gravement malade et à part l'aider et soulager ils ne peuvent rien faire et rien qu'aujourd'hui ça m'a couté une fortune donc financièrement je ne pourrais pas suivre, je suis vraiment désolée.

----------


## SarahC

Ok, sans souci, bon courage pour votre toutou!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Transit (de quelques jours, moins d'une semaine)
Lilly1982* pour le 8 et 9 *OK
*
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Pouet Pouet (77)* pour 1 chat sociable
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée
Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## SarahC

*Dans la foulée, message pour les chats réservés et leurs assocs:*

*1) Ils sont tous résa, confirmé? Le délai c'est demain.
2) Ils vont en FA de quarantaine, où?* 
Pensez à nous passer les coordonnées sur soschatsnac2012@gmail.com afin que cela soit centralisé pour les personnes accédant à la boite, si besoin
*3) Qui dans votre entourage, ou vous-même peut avancer?* Car desservir tous les lieux à la queue-leu-leu est impossible.
*4) Des impératifs horaires à respecter?* Pas avant ou pas après telle heure?
*5) Vendredi ok, ou samedi?* 

*On va aider comme on peut, si pas d'infos, pas de co-voit, ou pas en coordination avec tous les autres sortants.
Le but est d'en sortir un max, sans contraintes trop lourdes pr chacun, et synchro, pour que tout glisse.*
*Donc on peut filer un coup de main, mais il nous faut la vision d'ensemble du SOS.* 

*Pour les co-voitureurs potentiels, je rappelle que nous avons un lien Doodle à vous passer pr coordonner la chose.*

----------


## SarahC

Calymone, si tu me lis, peux tu aussi poster pr relais, je dirais niveau Croissy Beaubourg, et FA une nuit pr le tien?
Et si la personne de la gare (Montparnasse) peut se déplacer un peu, ou pas, et à quelle heure part le train.

----------


## SarahC

Me dire aussi pr les co-voitureurs, ds le planning Doodle, combien de caisses à dispo.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci aux assoc de m'envoyer comme le modèle en MP quel chat elle a chapeauté + où il va + ce dont elle a besoin + plage horaire
*


*Chat'perlipopette* : résa confirmée pour le 8 et 9 sortant dès vendredi / *Va en FA de transit chez Lilly1982* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 à Paris 13ème / Dispo en journée.
*The Pattoune's Gang :*  résa confirmée pour n° 21 Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tortue / *va chez Fina-Flora dans 91* / besoin covoit endroit 2 vers 91 ou sud 92 ou sud 94 / possibilité de récupérer la chatte sur paris et 1ère couronne sud/est
*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa à confirmer jeudi pour le 2 / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 à prox Meaux (77)
Suis pas dispo vend, éventuellement samedi je peux avancer sur Croissy Beaubourg.

----------


## shany

*edit*

----------


## SarahC

* Nous n'avons donc PERSONNE pour la fourrière 2 SAMEDI MATIN!!! Nous n'avons qu'une personne VENDREDI MATIN! 

 Pour la 1, pour le moment, nous n'avons PERSONNE VENDREDI, et PERSONNE SAMEDI!!! AVANT 13h! 
**
Pour les personnes ayant complété les champs, j'avais oublié une plage horaire!
**
Pour celles qui peuvent co-voiturer mais n'ont pas encore pu compléter, merci de nous contacter, moi ou Chatperlipopette ou toute personne qui veut bien devenir le délégué Doodle!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Shany merci d'éditer ton message, je l'ai rajouté plus haut.

Aux assoc : Merci de me transmettre en MP sur le même schéma le récap ( ça évitera de rallonger le post )

----------


## SarahC

Alicelovespets, la gare Montparnasse c loin de chez toi?
Renvoie moi tes coordonnées complètes stp. Par MP.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
* 
13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable (un ancien de la liste)**

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**

20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable*

*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 
_29 et 30 sont ensemble, la 30 se colle à l'autre._ 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20  (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 200 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée
Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## SarahC

> Je n'ai pas trouvé le récap covoiturage. Ma maman fait Paris-St Dizier lundi ou mardi soir (j'ai un doute sur la date).


On a un lien externe pour les indiquer. Mais pr le moment rien du tout ds cette direction.

----------


## SarahC

Bon, si des assocs savent de façon ferme qu'elles peuvent prendre des chats, faites signe, il est 21h30 et là on doit tout boucler, sans avoir aucun co-voitureur. 

Pour Fina samedi je n'ai personne pour son chat.

J'ai qqn vendredi pr lui, et pr l'ataxique, mais je n'ai pas de FA, pas de relais.


Pour la fourrière 1, rien pour samedi direction Paris, Paris combien?
Et je n'ai encore moins qqch direction Meaux dans le 77.

On en est là. Donc quasi nulle part.

30 chats, à peine quelques uns de sauvé, et dans le lot, une luxation, une fracture, des gestantes, des petits trop grands déjà, des cools, des flippés que l'on comprend largement, et il est mercredi soir, demain c'est FINI pour une partie d'entre eux, ne nous leurrons pas!!!

30, ça, ct des listes de début d'été il y a 3 ans!!! Et ça fait 3 ans que ce serait cool qu'on ne soit pas 3 pelés à gérer ce sujet! 

Donc si vous voulez vous proposer, c'est MAINTENANT, pas demain matin, c'est LA!!! FA, ASSOCS, CO-VOITUREURS, s'il manque un élément de la chaine c'est foutu!

----------


## shany

pour le chat de fina on peut le recupérer vendredi

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est la minette écaille c'est ça ?

----------


## SarahC

Oui, l'écaille. A mon avis ce serait ds le secteur de Croissy ou Pontault. Jouable? Fin de matinée?

Calymone, idem, en fonction de qui pourrait prendre le tien, si tu trouves où le mettre?

----------


## shany

oui pour nous c'est jouable

----------


## chatperlipopette

Demain ou dans les jours à venir, on va voir sur le post ce genre de choses :  ::  ou  :: ou  ::  ou  ::  . Ce sera trop tard !

----------


## SarahC

*13, 3 et 20 ont une solution. Coup de main souhaité pour gare de Lyon dimanche! En transports!*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : *

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie
**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

Si on récapitule on en est à 22 pages et seulement 7 chats de sauvés sur 30 !!!

Je suis contente pour ceux là mais tellement triste pour les autres... ::

----------


## SarahC

Bon, je suis lue par 10 personnes. Si vous pouvez intervenir, c'est maintenant!!

Demain je ne suis pas dispo et je n'ai aucune référence pr les résa de la fourrière 1, pr info, il faudra vous adresser à Cyrano & à Venise nest pas en Italie, si elles sont connectées demain.

D'où l'intérêt de boucler là. J'en ai marre, depuis 19h figé comme une crétine à attendre un espoir quasi utopique!

Les gestantes vont mettre bas et les petits vont mourir comme les précédents et les blessés, au revoir car ils ne les garderont pas 107 ans dans cet état et ds ce contexte.

Ce n'est la faute de personne, à part de tous ces p**** de c*** qui ont fait que ces chats en soient arrivé là!

Le prochain que j’entends parler de portée, je lui en colle une.....

----------


## SarahC

> Si on récapitule on en est à 22 pages et seulement 7 chats de sauvés sur 30 !!!
> 
> Je suis contente pour ceux là mais tellement triste pour les autres...


Un peu plus, non? Si on compte les 2 sortis? J'ai une illusion plus courte, chez moi c 16, j'ai paramétré pr avoir moins d'espoirs vides en allant sur Rescue directement..... 

On perd un jour de mobilisation, ce n'est pas rien, ça aussi ça me gonfle, mais bon, tt le monde peut prendre congé, c sûr que là c pas de bol du tout....

Et les cas, tout le monde ne peut pas en prendre, ça aussi..... Merci à tous les cons d'AVANT la fourrière. Il faudrait les trainer de force et les enfermer à leur place!

Je me suis encore plantée sur les infos de fin de liste, je rectifie. Parenthèse close!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les deux anciennes ( la trico + la mamie de 9 ans ) , 13 / 3 / 20 / 8 / 9 / 2 et  21 = 9 chats sauvés et 22 pages pour moi.

----------


## SarahC

Si on a une FA de genre un mois, EVIDEMMENT FRAIS PRIS EN CHARGE, on la sauve!

*10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée
Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## SarahC

"Luxation" doit kiffer à fond de morfler au fond de sa cage, et les gestantes, si elles les font, déjà, il y en aura de plus sur ce monde de cons, et si elles les font là bas, classe!

----------


## fina_flora

> Demain je ne suis pas dispo et je n'ai aucune référence pr les résa de la fourrière 1, pr info, il faudra vous adresser à Cyrano & à Venise nest pas en Italie, si elles sont connectées demain.


si l'une d'elles pouvaient m'envoyer les info (par mai, cela va de soi), je suis en arrêt demain et pourrait transmettre au besoin
je vais les mp

----------


## SarahC

Bon allez, je fais un tour, après tout c pas humain de se bouffer ça, ET depuis des années, et depuis des heures, et X heures par soir.
A+ 
De toute façon, si ça devait bouger encore, ça se saurait. Ou pas. 

Merci aux intervenants futurs potentiels s'ils existent! Ils ne vont jamais garder tout le monde, malheureusement!

----------


## SarahC

*IL Y A DES BLESSES DANS LE LOT, DES GESTANTES ET DES MALADES, s'il n'est pas trop tard! 

PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
40  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences de préférence avec reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20  (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 200 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : *

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie
**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Les deux anciennes ( la trico + la mamie de 9 ans ) , 13 / 3 / 20 / 8 / 9 / 2 et 21 = 9 chats sauvés et 22 pages pour moi.


désolée j'avais oublié les 2 premières sorties  ::  (d'ailleurs a-t-on des nouvelles ?)
Bon on se réconforte comme on peut et on va se dire que ça en fait toujours 9 sauvés sur 30...

Je me demande si les gens qui pourraient aider attendent que ce soit la période des chatons pour se proposer ? 
Les adultes n'ont-ils pas droit à une chance eux aussi ?  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

*<13, 3 et 20 ont une solution. Coup de main souhaité pour gare de Lyon dimanche! En transports!*>

quelle heure ? 
et précision :  il faudra prendre les minous  à quel endroit pour les amener gare de Lyon ?

----------


## SarahC

Je pense que c'est plus une question de place, de ne pas savoir à quoi cela engage, d'assoc que nous n'avons pas. 
Les FA qui ont envoyé un formulaire, ben c pas qu'on ne peut pas, c'est qu'on a un chat non vacciné ds le lot, ds le 67, une FA moyenne durée ds le 10 sans assoc, une personne dont le chien a eu des soucis et qui du coup annule, et une autre ds le nord, moyenne durée, pas d'assoc. 
Et pas de "un mois" pr le "luxation", etc.

----------


## sydney21

13, 3 et 20 sont réservés, or ils réapparaissent dans le dernier récap...

----------


## SarahC

> 13, 3 et 20 sont réservés, or ils réapparaissent dans le dernier récap...


J'avais recorrigé en cours de route. Merci qd même.

----------


## mirabelle94

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100 € (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
60 € (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10 € (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10 € (odycee) sans reçu
20 € (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20 € (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 220 €
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je vous donne des nouvelles de la mamie sortie hier et installée dans ma salle de bain. Je n'avais pas le coeur de l'enfermer dans une cage de convalo donc j'ai redistribué les places à la maison pour elle.
> 
> Cette petite mère doit avoir un problème de train arrière (soit un accident pas soigné, soit de l'arthrose) car elle ne saute pas et a une démarche un peu chaloupé.
> Quand j'ai installé un couffin par terre et que je l'ai soulevé pour l'installer dedans elle a miaulé et craché.......
> 
> Elle est couverte de bourres, notament sur le dos, je suppose que son problème de train arrière l'empêche de faire correctement sa toilette. J'ai donc commencé ce matin par couper quelques bourres avec des ciseaux et elle s'est laissé faire en ronronnant. Bien sur dessous il y a comme un amas de péllicules, mais pas de puces. Par contre certaines bourres sont moins compactes et je vais essayer de la brosser......
> 
> Côté alimentation, elle n'a rien mangé depuis qu'elle est à la maison. Ce matin je lui ai donné une autre marque de pâtée je vais voir ce soir si elle apprécie mieux ou pas, sinon ce soir j'essairais le thon ou les sardines...... mais elle n'est pas maigre et a un jolie petit bidon 
> 
> Côté caractère, à par le passage pour entrer dans le couffin, ce n'est que ronrons et frottage contre les jambes, de plus elle a un regard très expressif.......


Voilà pour la mamie qui est sous chat'perlipopette, pour la trico je sais pas.

----------


## SarahC

La trico a un gros coryza mais aux dernières nouvelles de mardi, elle n'était pas hospi. Depuis, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Lady92

::  besoin de FA  :: 
Sans FA, ils meurent demain...
Les FA peuvent etre partout en France, pas necessairement seulement en RP  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci aux assoc de m'envoyer comme le modèle en MP quel chat elle a chapeauté + où il va + ce dont elle a besoin + plage horaire
*


*Chat'perlipopette* : résa confirmée pour le 8 et 9 sortant dès vendredi / *Va en FA de transit chez Lilly1982* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 à Paris 13ème / Dispo en journée.

*The Pattoune's Gang :*  résa confirmée pour n° 21 Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tortue / *va chez Fina-Flora dans 91* / besoin covoit endroit 2 vers 91 ou sud 92 ou sud 94 / possibilité de récupérer la chatte sur paris et 1ère couronne sud/est

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa à confirmer jeudi pour le 2 / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 à prox Meaux (77)
Suis pas dispo vend, éventuellement samedi je peux avancer sur Croissy Beaubourg.

*Handi'Cats* : résa confirmée pour le 28 sortant samedi / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Calymone* / *Besoin d'une FA de transit sur Paris pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche* / Besoin d'un co voit dimanche matin pour l'amener à St Lazare (départ du train à 9h40, cotrain effectué par Fauve, qui peut faire un peu de route pour récupérer le chaton)

----------


## mirabelle94

<Je vous donne des nouvelles de la mamie sortie hier et installée dans ma  salle de bain.>

 merci Gaston pour les nouvelles de cette petite mamie bien perturbée.
c'est tout de même bizarre ce niveau de douleur au niveau du train arrière. 
elle n'aurait pas une articulation déplacée ??? 
ou un douleur abdominale importante qui tirerait sur ses lombaires  ( genre ventre gonflé avec du liquide ? )
je confirme qu'elle pèse lourd   :: 
mais c'est  justement un problème avec les chats obèses qui cessent de manger : le risque de lipidose hépathique
j'espère qu'elle va vite se remettre à manger et se rétablir.

----------


## Muriel P

> *Handi'Cats* : résa confirmée pour le 28 sortant samedi / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Calymone* / *Besoin d'une FA de transit sur Paris pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche* / Besoin d'un co voit dimanche matin pour l'amener à St Lazare (départ du train à 9h40, cotrain effectué par Fauve, qui peut faire un peu de route pour récupérer le chaton)


Il nous faut trouver d'urgence un accueil pour ce petit loulou afin qu'on puisse organiser correctement sa sortie !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF

Tu as demandé ?
*

----------


## Muriel P

> *Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
> 
> Tu as demandé ?
> *


Je viens de lui envoyer un MP, merci !!!

----------


## mirabelle94

j'ai peut-être qlq qui pourrait faire samedi matin le trajet en voiture de Pontault à paris (et peut-être même jusqu'à Montrouge). 

est-ce que ça vous arrange ?

si oui je fais le forcing demain pour confirmer la chose.

----------


## Lady92

Donc ca y est tout le monde est alle dormir et ces 20 chats vont mourir demain...
Sans grand espoir, mais si jamais quelqu un passe par la et peut encore proposer quelquechose...  :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Je pense que c'est plus une question de place, de ne pas savoir à quoi cela engage, d'assoc que nous n'avons pas. 
> Les FA qui ont envoyé un formulaire, ben c pas qu'on ne peut pas, c'est qu'on a un chat non vacciné ds le lot, ds le 67, *une FA moyenne durée ds le 10 sans assoc*, une personne dont le chien a eu des soucis et qui du coup annule, et une autre ds le nord, moyenne durée, pas d'assoc. 
> Et pas de "un mois" pr le "luxation", etc.


Ca dépend où dans le 10 mais si besoin je peux me rendre disponible pour un covoit' en train pour aller à Troyes (10) un weekend. (je suis troyenne à l'origine, ça me donnera une excuse pour voir ma famille) 
Donc pour une prochaine fois si besoin de covoiturage dans le coin vous pouvez penser à moi. (et à ce moment là je vous dis quel weekend et quand je peux partir exactement, et donc au besoin il faudra peut-être trouver un transit d'une semaine grand max' je pense)

----------


## cyrano

> La trico a un gros coryza mais aux dernières nouvelles de mardi, elle n'était pas hospi. Depuis, je ne sais pas.


*
notre anorexique vient de finir sa deuxième grosse pâtée de la journée!!!!! et réclame des milliard de câlins........*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Ca dépend où dans le 10 mais si besoin je peux me rendre disponible pour un covoit' en train pour aller à Troyes (10) un weekend. (je suis troyenne à l'origine, ça me donnera une excuse pour voir ma famille) 
> Donc pour une prochaine fois si besoin de covoiturage dans le coin vous pouvez penser à moi. (et à ce moment là je vous dis quel weekend et quand je peux partir exactement, et donc au besoin il faudra peut-être trouver un transit d'une semaine grand max' je pense)


Je t'envoie le lien pour les propositions de co voit

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 
_
Pour le FIV+, un test par PCR est à prévoir, pour confirmer ou infirmer cela.

_*1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)

*C'est un beau tigré, *MEGA LOVE,* toujours en recherche de câlins, qui vient se frotter à toute personne qu'il rencontre. :: *

*

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : *

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie
**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
20  (Lorris) pour le 1 et le 4 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 220 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée
Alicelovespet ( RP )*pour plusieurs chats 1 semaine max* IMPERATIF
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## TROCA

> Oui Flokelo, si le 2 est retenu je peux en prendre un autre, le 1 ou le 3 ou ...


Une piste pour le 1 au regard si triste ? Ce chat semble avoir beaucoup plus d'un an. C'est en ancien et il est FIV+. 
Il n'aura aucune chance de faire un autre tour sur les listes.
Les anciens (1 ,3 et 4), les blessés, les malades seront les premiers à partir après avoir passé des semaines en fourrière dans la souffrance et la détresse, attendant vainement qu'une main se tende vers eux. Alors personne pour eux ?
Les gestantes vont faire leurs BB en fourrière. On sait ce que cela donne.
Dans quelques heures il sera trop tard pour certains, mais tant qu'ils sont en vie, on peut, on doit essayer de les aider.

----------


## Rinou

> *
>  Pour la 1, pour le moment, nous n'avons PERSONNE VENDREDI, et PERSONNE SAMEDI!!! AVANT 13h! 
> **
> Pour les personnes ayant complété les champs, j'avais oublié une plage horaire!
> **
> Pour celles qui peuvent co-voiturer mais n'ont pas encore pu compléter, merci de nous contacter, moi ou Chatperlipopette ou toute personne qui veut bien devenir le délégué Doodle!*


Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tout lire mais je peux être à la fourrière 1 à 9 h (impossible d'inscrire ma plage horaire sur doodle  :: ) avec 4 caisses dont une pouvant transporter 2 chats.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu peux aller jusqu'où Rinou ? Tu irais quand ? Demain ou samedi ?

----------


## Rinou

> *assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa à confirmer jeudi pour le 2 / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 à prox Meaux (77)
> Suis pas dispo vend, éventuellement samedi je peux avancer sur Croissy Beaubourg.


Pas encore tout lu mais ca peut s'arranger car si je fais la sortie de l'endroit 1, je remonte ensuite en direction de PONTAULT donc pas loin de Croissy.

----------


## Rinou

> Tu peux aller jusqu'où Rinou ? Tu irais quand ? Demain ou samedi ?


Je ne peux y aller que samedi matin car je bosse en semaine et remonter jusqu'à Villemomble (93).
Pour le raccord vers Croissy Beaubourg, il n'y a aucun pb. Faudra juste que j'appelle la personne qd je partirai de l'endoit 1 afin que l'une ou l'autre n'attende pas 3 plombs.

----------


## Muriel P

::   Nous allons avoir une hécatombe là si pas de propositions de dernières minutes  ::  
20 chats sur le carreaux !!!! 
Une asso pour couvrir Ibis peut-être, qui se propose comme FA longue durée, pour sauver le 1 ???  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lilly ne pouvant se deplacer cause accident est ce qu une bonne ame peut lui amener les 2 loulous qui vont chez ? C est pas de la mauvaise volonte de sa part car d habitude elle donne toujours un coup de main pour les sorties ou les co voit.

----------


## mirabelle94

j'ai quasiment convaincu mon mari de prendre des chats samedi matin sur Pontault-Combault  pour aller sur Paris porte de Versailles .
il fera le trajet de toute façon ! 

si cela intéresse une assoc de venir récupérer les minous Porte de Versailles le transport pourrait se faire entre 11h et 12h.

par contre je doute qu'il fasse le détour par Villemomble.  Pontault (ou Champigny ou Noisy le grd  près de l'A4) ) serait  OK pour lui 

pour le moment les négociations sont bien avancées mais j'attends confirmation de votre part pour clore mes négociations familiales  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Lilly ne pouvant se deplacer cause accident est ce qu une bonne ame peut lui amener les 2 loulous qui vont chez ? C est pas de la mauvaise volonte de sa part car d habitude elle donne toujours un coup de main pour les sorties ou les co voit.


Oh que non ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté, ça me fait bien chi** d'être coincée chez moi. Mais après un accident d'ascenseur, je n'ai pas trop le choix...

----------


## mirabelle94

juste pour confirmation :
 pour aujourd'hui pas besoin de relais du 77 aux Portes de paris-est ?
voir ma proposition d 'hier : possibilité de faire avec des chats en voiture le trajet du 77 ( chevry cossigny => joinville ou charenton)

----------


## Callie92

Je suis dispo samedi pour co-transporter sur Paris (zones 1-2). Je peux récupérer les 2 pour Lilly par exemple.

----------


## sydney21

> Je ne peux y aller que samedi matin car je bosse en semaine et remonter jusqu'à Villemomble (93).
> Pour le raccord vers Croissy Beaubourg, il n'y a aucun pb. Faudra juste que j'appelle la personne qd je partirai de l'endoit 1 afin que l'une ou l'autre n'attende pas 3 plombs.


Rinou si tu peux aller vers Villemomble ça m'arrange dans ce cas je pourrais récupérer le loulou n°2 et l'emmener ensuite chez pouetpouet.

----------


## sydney21

Comme une c** j'ai failli oublier d'appeler la fourrière pour confirmer ! Je suis un peu perturbée en ce moment...

Bon c'est chose faite résa confirmée pour loulou n°2  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voir directement avec lilly pour les filles qui peuvent lui rapprocher un max.

----------


## sydney21

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa confirmée pour le 2 / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 vers Meaux (77) ou Montfermeil/Villemomble (93)
Suis pas dispo vend, éventuellement samedi je peux avancer sur Croissy Beaubourg.

----------


## lorris

Quelqu'un a une idée du montant des soins pour les blessés ou les gestantes ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Malheureusement non sans avis veto c est difficile.

----------


## lorris

On n'a pas eu des cas similaires ? Pour avoir une petite idée.

----------


## lorris

Je fais un don de 100 euros pour 10 et 16 pour aider à payer leurs soins si quelqu'un les sort, à régler en plusieurs fois si c'est possible (avec reçu). Pour les gestantes, je n'ai pas d'idée du montant nécessaire.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> juste pour confirmation :
>  pour aujourd'hui pas besoin de relais du 77 aux Portes de paris-est ?
> voir ma proposition d 'hier : possibilité de faire avec des chats en voiture le trajet du 77 ( chevry cossigny => joinville ou charenton)


*Mirabelle:* pas besoin de toi aujourd'hui: aucune sortie ce jour en revanche possible pour toi samedi fin de matinée de faire Villemomble /Paris 13? ou eventuellement dimanche matin Villemonble /Paris pour être à Paris autour de 9h ?
*Rinou:* à priori un seul point de chute pour le moment en sortant de l endroit n°1 samedi matin: Villemomble 
*Sydney:* tu peux recuperer ton chat pour Pouet Pouet samedi fin de matinée à Villemonble?

Qui peut faire Olympiade / gare de lyon (direct metro ) dimanche matin pour être à 10H max gare de lyon?

----------


## sydney21

stérilisation "hystérectomie" pour les gestantes = 75 euros chez ma véto

----------


## sydney21

> *Sydney:* tu peux recuperer ton chat pour Pouet Pouet samedi fin de matinée à Villemomble?


oui sans pb

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

PERSONNE POUR LES 2 GESTANTES RESTANTES, LES 2 BLESSES AVEC DES DONS DE LORRIS :: , LE FIV DE L ENDROIT N° 2 QU ON N A DEJA PAS PU SAUVER LA SEMAINE DERNIÈRE ET POUR QUI C'EST LA SEULE CHANCE?

----------


## SarahC

En méga coup de vent... (je ne peux rester ici plus de qq mn, je ne peux organiser des choses moi-même, désolée)

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER AVANT CE JEUDI 15 MARS!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : *

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie
**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*CO92*: Sortie de l endroit n°2 par Mistouflette demain matin, direction Villemomble: tu peux recuperer ta minette sur le trajet?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Le 1 a une solution  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Pour l endroit 2, réservation avant midi pour sortie demain matin: Rien d'autre

----------


## SarahC

> *CO92*: Sortie de l endroit n°2 par Mistouflette demain matin, direction Villemomble: tu peux recuperer ta minette sur le trajet?


Pr info, elle passe nécessairement par Croissy, si c plus pratique.

Super pr le 1, j'édite la liste.

----------


## Ibis

> Le 1 a une solution


Qui le prend ?

----------


## SarahC

> Qui le prend ?


En assoc, en FALD.

----------


## SarahC

Les derniers dons sont ils pointés? Pensez à le faire, comme je le disais, je ne suis que de passage, de mon tél, et peux être interrompue à n'importe quel moment.

----------


## TROCA

> Le 1 a une solution


Merci Venise pour cette bonne nouvelle . Je suis contente pour le loulou au regard si triste car c'était sa dernière chance.
Rien pour les blessés qui doivent vraiment souffrir . Lorris a proposé généreusement un don de 100€ pour les soins pour l'association qui les prendra en charge. Alors vite une association (qui délivre des reçus) pour eux. 
Merci Sydney pour le 2.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Lorris de rectifier si je me suis trompée : vous donnez bien au total 120 (Lorris) (20  pour 1 et 4 + 100 pour 10 et 16) ?

 *PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
120  (Lorris) 20 pour le 1 et le 4+ 100 pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 320 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## co92

> *CO92*: Sortie de l endroit n°2 par Mistouflette demain matin, direction Villemomble: tu peux recuperer ta minette sur le trajet?


On peut se joindre au RV prévu à Croissy, histoire de ne pas faire trop d'arrêts pour la covoitureuse, que nous remercions chaleureusement.

Co

----------


## co92

Est ce que la proposition de Partenaire tient toujours pour faire une quarantaine (avec castration chez le véto à Villemomble) ?

Co

----------


## sydney21

> Le 1 a une solution




 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lorris

oui c'est bien ça Troca

----------


## Rinou

> j'ai quasiment convaincu mon mari de prendre des chats samedi matin sur Pontault-Combault pour aller sur Paris porte de Versailles .
> il fera le trajet de toute façon ! 
> 
> si cela intéresse une assoc de venir récupérer les minous Porte de Versailles le transport pourrait se faire entre 11h et 12h.
> 
> par contre je doute qu'il fasse le détour par Villemomble. Pontault (ou Champigny ou Noisy le grd près de l'A4) ) serait OK pour lui 
> 
> pour le moment les négociations sont bien avancées mais j'attends confirmation de votre part pour clore mes négociations familiales


En revenant de l'endroit 1 je remonte sur la N104 en passant à côté de Pontault donc ça pourrait se faire.

----------


## SarahC

> Est ce que la proposition de Partenaire tient toujours pour faire une quarantaine (avec castration chez le véto à Villemomble) ?
> Co


Je l'ai contacté en fonction d'une dernière piste. J'attends confirmation.

----------


## Rinou

> *Rinou:* à priori un seul point de chute pour le moment en sortant de l endroit n°1 samedi matin: Villemomble


Pas de raccord à Pontault en plus alors (si ça peut permettre de sauver un autre chat) ?

----------


## SarahC

Rinou, pr le moment on en a juste à rapatrier sur Paris intra muros, et aucune autre piste entre temps, dc on modulera....

----------


## Rinou

> Le 1 a une solution



Super !
Ce chat est vraiment adorable !!! :: 
Je suis soulagée de ne pas avoir à le laisser derrière moi cette fois (idem pour le n° 2).

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : *

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie
**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*
*Aucune piste pour ces chats là en urgence car blessés, ancien (4), gestantes, ou malades ?*
10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable*  :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *
12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide*  ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable*  ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *
16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif *  ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *
**4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
**24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif  Début de coryza 
27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive* * Début de coryza 
**30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive* * Début de coryza* 

 ::  ::  :: *POUR EUX* ! 

Il y a des dons pour les urgences, des dons dédiés aux blessés. Des solutions pour eux SVP car dans quelques heures il risque d'être trop tard pour certains d'entre eux. Mais tant qu'ils sont encore là, essayons tous ensemble de leur sauver la vie !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Personne pour faire Villemomble/Paris samedi fin de matinée pour 4 chats dans 3 caisses?
Personne pour les blessés, le fiv ancien ,les gestantes...?

----------


## SarahC

Je ne passe qu'en coup de vent.
Si résa encore à faire, pr infos, Venise ou Cyrano.
2 chats de plus sauvés!
Me déconnecte pr une partie de la journée.


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable**

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : *

4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV + (un ancien de la liste)**
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie
**
30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Rinou

> *
> 6) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
> * *Lu**xation de la rotule*


Peut-être celui-la afin qu'il voit vite un véto ?

----------


## partenaire77

Je peux prendre la 10 avec orteils cassés en quarantaine; si je la récupère chez le véto, ce sera normalement en soirée.

----------


## Muriel P

> qui m'aide à choisir parmi les restant ?
> 
> le choix est horrible à faire !!! je n'ai qu'une seule place sinon j'aurai bien pris les 2 rouquins, avis aux fa potentielles !!!!


C'est vrai que c'est horriblement difficile de faire un choix... Que dire ? Le FIV+ sociable est déjà un ancien... Il y a des petits de 5 mois, de 7 mois, de 10 mois, les rouquins castrés, plein de jeunes adultes, une femelle gestante et un mâle avec luxation de la rotule...  :: 
Cette semaine est vraiment trop dure, pas assez de FAs pour tellement de chats...

----------


## lorris

Très dur de choisir. A priori, les plus urgents seraient le dernier ancien, la gestante ou le blessé. Mais après...

----------


## TROCA

Il faut se dépêcher. Ils sont tous à sauver mais certains sont plus en urgence que d'autres car malades (24,27 et 30), blessés (le 16,craintif mais qui ne le serait pas avec une rotule luxée!), anciens (le 4 FIV+) ou femelle gestante (il en reste une, la 12)
Et puis il y a des babichous de 5 mois qui risquent aussi d'être rattrapés par le coryza, une petite femelle "craintive" de 10 mois et d'autres sociables jeunes ..... 
L'essentiel est de ne pas trop tarder à les réserver pour être certains qu'ils pourront sortir ce WE.
il reste encore 17 chats sans solution. Alors on continue à chercher pour eux .

----------


## SarahC

> Je peux prendre la 10 avec orteils cassés en quarantaine; si je la récupère chez le véto, ce sera normalement en soirée.


Détails ce soir par tél.

----------


## SarahC

Bon, outre choisir, il y a organiser la sortie et passer les infos à Chatperli.
Si ça se trouve le véto est déjà reparti.
*
Si vous pouvez vous proposer, c'est maintenant ou jamais!!!!* 

Ct ma parenthèse pré-réunion, je REfile.

----------


## coch

le olympiades/GDL dim matin est ok pour moi...si besoin...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super on a donc qqun pour dimanche gare de lyon !!!!!

Merci coch

Lilly : c est regle ou pas pour toi ?

----------


## sydney21

*PETIT RECAP DES CHATS SAUVES (pour rebooster un peu le moral)

1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +
*
*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide*

*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

5) Femelle 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive 
**
6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable*

*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

**13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

**20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza***

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui merci sydney !!!!!!! c est vrai que ca fait du bien !

Allez il faut tenter encore d en sauver !!! Dans 3h on ne pourra plus.

----------


## TROCA

13 chats réservés . Merci à toutes celles qui ont permis ce résultat. Mais il faut continuer de proposer pour en sauver encore, ceux-là ou ceux qui resteront sur les listes. Il reste une femelle gestante qui risque de mettre bas en fourrière si on ne la sort pas, un blessé qui souffre, des malades., un ancien qui plus est FIV
Qui encore offrira son aide en faisant un don, son concours à un covoiturage, en accueillant un chat en quarantaine ou en longue durée, un bout de solution qui ajouté à d'autres peut permettre de sauver encore une vie.
*TANT QU' ILS SONT LA NOUS N' AVONS PAS LE DROIT D' ABANDONNER POUR CEUX QUI RESTENT*

----------


## sydney21

possibilité de réserver jusqu'à quelle heure ?

----------


## sydney21

*12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* *Gestante!!*  :: 


Si j'ai une FA provisoire qui se propose dans mon secteur ou RP pour 3 semaines/1 mois minimum (moins si j'ai la chance d'avoir des adoptions) je pourrais peut-être prendre celle-ci...

----------


## Rinou

> *28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
>  Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave" + coryza* 
> *29) Femelle, noire et blanche, craintive, très jolie
> *_(sa maman?)_*
> 28 et 29 sont ensemble
> *


Triste pour la minette 29 qui va voir le petit 28 partir sans elle.

----------


## pacopanpan

je voudrais faire plus et cela me désole 

peut etre me proposer pour la gestante bien que jamais mis de petit chaton au monde, ou me proposer pour  les petits si cela peut motiver une assos, je peux les garder pour l'instant jusque fin mai premiere semaine de juin

peu importe pourvu que tous s'en sortent

----------


## TROCA

Qui dans le secteur de Sydney (93/77) pourrait accueillir la chatte gestante 12 pour lui permettre de sortir avant qu'elle ne fasse ses BB ?
Qui aura pitié du blessé (n°6) qui doit souffrir dans sa cage ?
On peut encore sauver des chats. Alors on ne baisse pas les bras !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Triste pour la minette 29 qui va voir le petit 28 partir sans elle.


Rinou, il y avait erreur de la fourrirere 29 et 28 ne sont pas ensemble meme si c'est toujours difficile de laisser un chat en fourriere
En revanche tu va avoir besoin de 6 boites je crois?. Quelqu un peut t en prêter pour samedi matin?

----------


## sydney21

> je voudrais faire plus et cela me désole 
> 
> peut etre me proposer pour la gestante bien que jamais mis de petit chaton au monde, ou me proposer pour les petits si cela peut motiver une assos, je peux les garder pour l'instant jusque fin mai premiere semaine de juin
> 
> peu importe pourvu que tous s'en sortent


si les gestantes ont la chance de sortir il faudra faire le nécessaire afin d'éviter la naissance des chatons, il y aura déjà bien assez de chatons sur les listes dans les semaines à venir...

----------


## sydney21

> Qui dans le secteur de Sydney (93/77) pourrait accueillir la chatte gestante 12 pour lui permettre de sortir avant qu'elle ne fasse ses BB ?


On peut élargir la proposition à toute la RP si FA provisoire sérieuse.

----------


## Rinou

> En revanche tu va avoir besoin de 6 boites je crois?. Quelqu un peut t en prêter pour samedi matin?


Si je compte bien il y a même 9 chats à sortir de l'endroit 1 non ?

----------


## lorris

Flokelo en a choisi un, non ? toujours pas ?

----------


## Lilly1982

> Super on a donc qqun pour dimanche gare de lyon !!!!!
> 
> Merci coch
> 
> Lilly : c est regle ou pas pour toi ?


Je dois voir avec Venise. Dès que je sais, je te tiens au courant

----------


## TROCA

*UNE FA DE 3 SEMAINES/1MOIS EN RP POUR QUE SYDNEY PUISSE SORTIR LA DERNIERE CHATTE GESTANTE LA N°12.*
Il reste peu de temps pour la réserver. Alors si vous pouvez l'accueillir merci de lui répondre .

*IL Y A AUSSI ENCORE UN BLESSE LE N°6 QUI POURRAIT LE PRENDRE EN CHARGE ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une super mauvaise nouvelle, UN RAJOUT = UNE MAMAN AVEC SES BB je mets la liste à jour !!! Comme si celle ci n'était pas assez longue !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> possibilité de réserver jusqu'à quelle heure ?


17h30 je pense faut tenter de toute façon !

----------


## lorris

Troca, je crois que c'est le 16 le blessé restant.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

SE RAJOUTE UNE MAMAN AVEC SES DEUX BB, ILS SONT DEJA MALADES URGENCE !!!!!!

J'enlève le 4 il est réservé*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *sortante le 17

Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

*Le rajout 

31) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable ++ sortante le 20/03
Ses 2 bb de 2 mois tous les deux brun tabby et blancs sociable comme la maman
Début de coryza
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Franchement c'est désespérant !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Si je compte bien il y a même 9 chats à sortir de l'endroit 1 non ?


Moi j'en compte 7 non ? Car la 5 et 6 sont déjà sorties.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je dois voir avec Venise. Dès que je sais, je te tiens au courant


OK

----------


## shany

*
31) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable ++ sortante le 20/03
Ses 2 bb de 2 mois tous les deux brun tabby et blancs sociable comme la maman
Début de coryza
*
Pour ceux là on a une FA de dispo, elle pourra les gérer

----------


## Rinou

> Moi j'en compte 7 non ? Car la 5 et 6 sont déjà sorties.


6 ou 7 alors (c'est pour savoir le nombre de caisse à prévoir) ?  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci aux assoc de m'envoyer comme le modèle en MP quel chat elle a chapeauté + où il va + ce dont elle a besoin + plage horaire
*


*Chat'perlipopette* : résa confirmée pour le 8 et 9 sortant dès vendredi / *Va en FA de transit chez Lilly1982* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 à Paris 13ème / Dispo en journée.

*The Pattoune's Gang :*  résa confirmée pour n° 21 Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tortue / *va chez Fina-Flora dans 91* / besoin covoit endroit 2 vers 91 ou sud 92 ou sud 94 / possibilité de récupérer la chatte sur paris et 1ère couronne sud/est

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa confirmée pour le 2 / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 vers Meaux (77) ou Montfermeil/Villemomble (93)
Suis pas dispo vend, éventuellement samedi je peux avancer sur Croissy Beaubourg.     	


*Handi'Cats* : résa confirmée pour le 28 sortant samedi / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Calymone* / *Besoin d'une FA de transit sur Paris pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche* / Besoin d'un co voit dimanche matin pour l'amener à St Lazare (départ du train à 9h40, cotrain effectué par Fauve, qui peut faire un peu de route pour récupérer le chaton)


Merci de me dire en MP si chacun a bouclé son co voit. 
Sydney j'ai remis ta modif ici

----------


## chatperlipopette

> 6 ou 7 alors (c'est pour savoir le nombre de caisse à prévoir) ?


6 caisses car les 8 et 9 peuvent être dans la même ( ils étaient ensemble )

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Rinou* normalement 7 ou 8 à sortir donc 6 ou 7 caisses
Tu retrouves Chantil à la fourriere qui en prend 1 directement : je vois si elle peut te prêter des caisses pour remonter sur Villemomble avec les autres sinon Cyrano t en apportera à ton travail demain en dernier recours

----------


## sydney21

Chatperli tu as remis le 10 et 15 sur ta liste or en recoupant la dernière liste de Sarah avec celle du début du post pour moi ils sont réservés. Qui peut confirmer ? 

Car ça ferait 2 chats en plus à sortir de l'endroit 1

----------


## chatperlipopette

MurielP : tu as pu voir abec alicelovespet si elle pouvait prendre le petit une nuit ?

----------


## sydney21

> .
> 
> 2 chats de plus sauvés!
> 
>  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
> **INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  
> _(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour, il est important de respecter les consignes données)
> 
> _
> ...


.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chaperlipopette covoit a peut prés bouclé : mais problème de la sortie de l ataxique samedi; on réessaie une dernière fois de le faire sortir vendredi.
Si ca ne peut pas se faire, ca refout en l air le covoit, et on n a personne samedi pour aller le chercher à l endroit n°2 (tous les autres de l endroit 2 sortent demain matin)

----------


## chatperlipopette

Nan t'as raison, je suis + opérationnelle quand je suis le post toute la journée lol. Je modifie.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

**

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

**

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 

SE RAJOUTE UNE MAMAN AVEC SES DEUX BB, ILS SONT DEJA MALADES URGENCE !!!!!!

J'enlève le 4 il est réservé*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *sortante le 17

Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 

*Le rajout 

31) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable ++ sortante le 20/03
Ses 2 bb de 2 mois tous les deux brun tabby et blancs sociable comme la maman
Début de coryza
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sydney21

*CHATS A SORTIR DE L'ENDROIT 1 (sauf erreur de ma part)**

1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +
*
*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide*

*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *

**13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chaperlipopette covoit a peut prés bouclé : mais problème de la sortie de l ataxique samedi; on réessaie une dernière fois de le faire sortir vendredi.
> Si ca ne peut pas se faire, ca refout en l air le covoit, et on n a personne samedi pour aller le chercher à l endroit n°2 (tous les autres de l endroit 2 sortent demain matin)


Oui car noté " sortant le 17 " rhoo fais flic pour un jour ! 

Pour moi Lilly m'a dit.

----------


## TROCA

Pas de nouveau pour la 12 la dernière femelle gestante pour laquelle Sydney se proposait, et le 16 le blessé (luxation de la rotule) ? Cela urge pour eux

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est ça Sydney

----------


## chatperlipopette

> *
> 31) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable ++ sortante le 20/03
> Ses 2 bb de 2 mois tous les deux brun tabby et blancs sociable comme la maman
> Début de coryza
> *
> Pour ceux là on a une FA de dispo, elle pourra les gérer


Et t'as déjà fait la résa je suppose ?

----------


## sydney21

*CHATS A SORTIR DE L'ENDROIT 2 (sauf erreur de ma part)

**3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

4) Mâle 3 an brun tabby, sociable FIV +

**20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable
* :: * Maigre!*  :: 

*28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébéleuse "peu grave"** + coryza** 


*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci aux assoc de m'envoyer comme le modèle en MP quel chat elle a chapeauté + où il va + ce dont elle a besoin + plage horaire
*


*Chat'perlipopette* : résa confirmée pour le 8 et 9 sortant dès vendredi / *Va en FA de transit chez Lilly1982* / Bouclé pour ma part, Lilly va les chercher à villemomble.

*The Pattoune's Gang :*  résa confirmée pour n° 21 Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tortue / *va chez Fina-Flora dans 91* / besoin covoit endroit 2 vers 91 ou sud 92 ou sud 94 / possibilité de récupérer la chatte sur paris et 1ère couronne sud/est

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa confirmée pour le 2 / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Besoin d'un co voit de l'endroit 1 vers Meaux (77) ou Montfermeil/Villemomble (93)
Suis pas dispo vend, éventuellement samedi je peux avancer sur Croissy Beaubourg.         


*Handi'Cats* : résa confirmée pour le 28 sortant samedi / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Calymone* / *Besoin d'une FA de transit sur Paris pour la nuit de samedi à dimanche* / Besoin d'un co voit dimanche matin pour l'amener à St Lazare (départ du train à 9h40, cotrain effectué par Fauve, qui peut faire un peu de route pour récupérer le chaton)


Merci de me dire en MP si chacun a bouclé son co voit. 
Sydney j'ai remis ta modif ici[/QUOTE]

----------


## sydney21

25 personnes suivent le sujet et personne n'a une SDB ou une pièce à proposer pour accueillir une chatte gestante entre 15 jours et 1 mois ?  :: 

CA URGE !!!

----------


## Alicelovespets

> MurielP : tu as pu voir abec alicelovespet si elle pouvait prendre le petit une nuit ?


Oui je peux prendre le chaton d'handicats. Reste juste à voir quand et où je le récupère.

----------


## corinne27

> 25 personnes suivent le sujet et personne n'a une SDB ou une pièce à proposer pour accueillir une chatte gestante entre 15 jours et 1 mois ? 
> 
> CA URGE !!!


comment ça se passerait pour la chatte? Et ses petits?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Chat'perlipopette* : résa confirmée  pour 8 et 9 sortent samedi via Rinou/ *Va en FA de transit chez Lilly1982* / Lilly va les chercher à villemomble *si le 28 sortant vendredi sinon Mirabelle94* 

*The Pattoune's Gang :*  résa confirmée pour  21 sort vendredi via Mistouflette / *va chez Fina-Flora dans 91* / Pattounes gang la recupere sur le trajet de Mistouflette à Croissy Beaubourg 

*assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa confirmée pour le 2, sort samedi via Rinou / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Sydney la récupère à Villemomble


*Handi'Cats* : résa confirmée pour le 28 , sort vendredi vià Mistouflette *sinon aucune solution pour sortie samedi* / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Calymone* / *Transit chez Alicelovepets à confirmer (reception samedi  dans paris, nuit, et dépose en gare saint lazare dimanche)* / (départ du train à 9h40, cotrain effectué par Fauve, qui peut faire un peu de route pour récupérer le chaton)

*SSAD:* résa confirmé pour le 4, sort vendredi via Mistouflette, dépose à Villemomble.*Va ou? Qui le recupere?*

----------


## TROCA

*Reste encore 17 chats à sauver* *dont des urgences* blessé, malades (coryza). Il faut continuer. Des propositions encore pour boucler la sortie de la 12 et pour les autres et des dons supplémentaires pour aider les associations qui prennent des chats nécessitant des soins.

----------


## shany

> Et t'as déjà fait la résa je suppose ?


on vient de la faire.

Actuellement nos fa ne savent pas gérer les minettes gestantes, on en a déjà une qu'on a du mettre chez moi en attendant de trouver mieux, car trop tard pour avorter, ce n'est pas toujours facile de trouver des personnes dispo et sachant aider une minette qui va mettre bas.

----------


## TROCA

> on vient de la faire.
> 
> Actuellement nos fa ne savent pas gérer les minettes gestantes, on en a déjà une qu'on a du mettre chez moi en attendant de trouver mieux, car trop tard pour avorter, ce n'est pas toujours facile de trouver des personnes dispo et sachant aider une minette qui va mettre bas.


Merci Shany d'avoir réservé la maman et les BB . Dommage qu'ils ne soient sortants que le 20 acec le coryza qui rôde.

----------


## fina_flora

*pour l'endroit 1, 2 caisses de disponible à proximité si besoin


*​je suis désolée, je ne peux pas conduire, mais ces 2 caisses ainsi que 2 sac ikea sont à proximité

----------


## sydney21

> comment ça se passerait pour la chatte? Et ses petits?


si je peux la récupérer c'est stérilisation directe, sauf si elle met bas en cours de route ! Donc normalement pas de petits, par contre j'ai vu que vous étiez dans la Loire, ça me semble un peu loin pour trimballer une chatte gestante jusque là pour une durée limitée, d'autant qu'il faut un véto avec tarif asso à proximité. Merci néanmoins de vous être manifestée.

Je crois bien que ma proposition va tomber à l'eau, c'est trop court pour tout boucler... ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Oui je peux prendre le chaton d'handicats. Reste juste à voir quand et où je le récupère.


Vu avec Alice ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> si je peux la récupérer c'est stérilisation directe, sauf si elle met bas en cours de route ! Donc normalement pas de petits, par contre j'ai vu que vous étiez dans la Loire, ça me semble un peu loin pour trimballer une chatte gestante jusque là pour une durée limitée, d'autant qu'il faut un véto avec tarif asso à proximité. Merci néanmoins de vous être manifestée.
> 
> Je crois bien que ma proposition va tomber à l'eau, c'est trop court pour tout boucler...


Sydney tu as vu avec Cyrano pour la 12?

----------


## sydney21

> Sydney tu as vu avec Cyrano pour la 12?


Oui elle m'a appelé et du coup grâce à sa proposition d'accueil temporaire la n°12 est RESERVEE !!!  :: 
J'ai appelé la fourrière c'est ok elle est sortante samedi.

 ::

----------


## Gaston

Si besoin de moi pour covoit du samedi pour en faire un bout vous savez que vous pouvez compter sur moi......

Je donne des nouvelles de la mamie:

 Hier soir quand je suis rentrée du travail Mademoiselle avait mangé, j'ai également commencé les séances de relooking, elle accepte d'être brossée, elle est couverte de bourres, et c'est des brosses de poils morts que j'enlève, elle a l'air d'apprécier que l'on s'occupe d'elle....

Ce matin elle avait également mangé un peu mais ce n'est pas une grosse mangeuse, je pense qu'elle commence à être sourde car suivant les bruits elle ne réagit pas toujours, par contre , elle ronfleeeeeeeeee c'est mignon, elle doit ratrapper tout ce sommeil qui a du lui manquer en fourrière. J'ai mis un pull tout doux dans le couffin et elle est litéralement lovée à l'intérieur.

Celà mettra un peu de baume aux coeurs pour tous ceux qui suivent ce sauvetage

----------


## TROCA

> Oui elle m'a appelé et du coup grâce à sa proposition d'accueil temporaire la n°12 est RESERVEE !!! 
> J'ai appelé la fourrière c'est ok elle est sortante samedi.


Merci à vous deux ! :: 

Merci Gaston pour la mamie .  :: à la belle.  Les bonnes nouvelles remontent le moral des troupes.

Je pense au blessé le 6 qui continue à souffrir dans sa cage . Pauvre bonhomme !

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Oui elle m'a appelé et du coup grâce à sa proposition d'accueil temporaire la n°12 est RESERVEE !!! 
> J'ai appelé la fourrière c'est ok elle est sortante samedi.


Genial !!!!

----------


## TROCA

*Il reste encore 15 chats a sauver dont des urgences , alors on continue a chercher  tant qu' ils sont encore la !
Pas de répit dans la mort programmée*

----------


## Gaston

> il y a actuellement 18 utilisateur(s) parcourant ce sujet. (7 membre(s) et 11 visiteur(s))
> Gaston*,Alexiel-chan,Callie92,*chatperlipopette*,mirabelle94,titou71


*Allez les visiteurs, lancez vous Que du bonheur d'avoir sauvé une petite vie et les associations et les FA confirmées seront là pour vous entourer et vous aider...........*

----------


## Nayade

Bonjour, je me propose comme FA de transit si besoin. Je suis dispo jusqu'au 28 mars maximum, car ensuite je garde un chat et ils ne devront pas etre en contact. Je peux prendre un voir deux chats si la durée est courte.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour les nouvelles Gaston. Si elle devient sourde elle a peut être plus de 9 ans pour finir. Je ferai vérifier par le véto qui la suivra. Bon si elle a repris de l'appétit c'est déjà une bonne chose.

Je remets une dernière fois la liste ( advienne qui pourra ) en enlevant la minette que Sydney a réservé de justesse. Je suis arrivée en retard à l'école pour elle mais elle le valait bien.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour, je me propose comme FA de transit si besoin. Je suis dispo jusqu'au 28 mars maximum, car ensuite je garde un chat et ils ne devront pas etre en contact. Je peux prendre un voir deux chats si la durée est courte.


Astu déjà rempli un formulaire FA ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de m'envoyer ton adresse mail par MP.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**

**

11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide
*
*
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable

**

16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 



J'enlève la 12 et la 30 avec ses bb ils sont réservés*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *sortante le 17

Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Gaston merci pour les bonnes nouvelles concernant cette mamie.
Tout ce que tu dis laisse penser effectivement qu'elle serait peut-être plus vieille qu'annoncé.
c'est une chance qu'elle aime se laisser brosser car les chats qui n'ont pas l'habitude n'apprécient pas tjs au début.
on ne peut que lui souhaiter de se remettre au plus vite des mauvais moments passés en fourrière, et peut-être avant aussi,. 
on ne sait pas combien de temps elle est restée avant que la fourrière ne vienne la chercher .




,

----------


## Lady92

Je rappelle que flokelo est ok pour couvrir les 2 rouquins 18 & 19 si une FA se propose

----------


## chatperlipopette

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
120  (Lorris) 20 pour le 1 et le 4+ 100 pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 320 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je rappelle que flokelo est ok pour couvrir les 2 rouquins 18 & 19 si une FA se propose


Il me semblait qu'elle n'avait de la place que pour 1 seul !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Mise à jour en enlevant alicelovespet


RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*Partenaire (77)* pour un chat sociable (peut s occuper de la castration/stérilisation chez veto du 93)*

Durée déterminée**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## lorris

Bravo et merci à toutes. Merci à FLOKELO si elle en prend 2 autres !

----------


## Nayade

> Astu déjà rempli un formulaire FA ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de m'envoyer ton adresse mail par MP.


Oui je l'avais déja envoyé en janvier

----------


## co92

Pour les sorties de l'endroit 2 prévues demain vendredi matin, il faut que les associations qui ont réservé des chats envoient un mail en fourrière donnant l'autorisation à Mistouflette (sous ses vrais nom et prénom évidemment) de sortir les chats pour le compte de l'asso concernée. Il faut que le mail soit arrivé avant que les chats ne sortent.

Co

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci de m'envoyer un MP pour vous donner le nom et prénom de la personne ( Mistouflette ) pour les assoc qui ne connaissent pas.

----------


## sydney21

Et pour samedi matin, endroit 1, c'est OK pour toi Rinou, tu pourras tous les prendre ?
Car il faut confirmer ta venue également...

----------


## Lady92

> Il me semblait qu'elle n'avait de la place que pour 1 seul !


Il me semble bien qu'elle peut prendre les 2 si une FA peut les accueillir tous les 2

----------


## sydney21

*CHATS A SORTIR DE L'ENDROIT 1 (sauf erreur de ma part)**

1) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable FIV +
*
*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide*

*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: 

*12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide


**13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

*

----------


## Rinou

> *Rinou* normalement 7 ou 8 à sortir donc 6 ou 7 caisses
> Tu retrouves Chantil à la fourriere qui en prend 1 directement : je vois si elle peut te prêter des caisses pour remonter sur Villemomble avec les autres sinon Cyrano t en apportera à ton travail demain en dernier recours


OK ! Par contre, si Cyrano passe à mon travail, il vaudrait mieux que ce soit l'après-midi car je serai indisponible toute la matinée.
Attention, je rappelle que la caisse qui peut contenir 2 chats n'entre pas dans un sac IKEA donc peut-être prévoir un transfert dans 2 autres caisses si les minets doivent prendre les transports en commun.
Et je ne laisserai partir aucune caisse sans caisse en échange.

----------


## fina_flora

> OK ! Par contre, si Cyrano passe à mon travail, il vaudrait mieux que ce soit l'après-midi car je serais indisponible toute la matinée.
> Attention, je rappelle que la caisse qui peut contenir 2 chats n'entre pas dans un sac IKEA donc peut-être prévoir un transfert dans 2 autres caisses si les minets doivent prendre les transports en commun.


*
j'en ai 2 de dispo à Cesson si tu as besoin (ainsi que 2 sac ikéa)*

----------


## SarahC

> Pour les sorties de l'endroit 2 prévues demain vendredi matin, il faut que les associations qui ont réservé des chats envoient un mail en fourrière donnant l'autorisation à Mistouflette (sous ses vrais nom et prénom évidemment) de sortir les chats pour le compte de l'asso concernée. Il faut que le mail soit arrivé avant que les chats ne sortent.
> 
> Co


Comme à chaque fois, donc.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui je l'avais déja envoyé en janvier


Nous l'avons, en effet.

----------


## SarahC

Je ne sais pas si Mistouflette a assez de caisses par contre, et on a un souci de sorti pour samedi pr l'ataxique.
Sortant QUE samedi, PAS avant, sous délai.
C super...............................

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Mise à jour en enlevant partenaire77 et en rajoutant Nayade


RECAP FA* 
(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)
*Quarantaine (15 jours)*
*
Durée déterminée**
pacopanpan ( 59 )* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*natoyu ( 67 )* pour un chat 1 mois ou 2 max après quarantaine
*Nayade ( 91 )* pour 1 ou 2 chats sociables jusqu'au 28/03 dernier délai.

*Longue durée
**Ibis (94)* pour chat après quarantaine

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE FA POUR LES SAUVER; PROPOSEZ VOUS*

----------


## fina_flora

> on a un souci de sorti pour samedi pr l'ataxique.
> Sortant QUE samedi, PAS avant, sous délai.
> C super...............................


j'aurais bien envie de leur demander de la transférer à l'endroit 1 pour le coup
dommage que la non assistance à "personne" en en danger ne s'applique pas ..............

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Bonjour, je me propose comme FA de transit si besoin. Je suis dispo jusqu'au 28 mars maximum, car ensuite je garde un chat et ils ne devront pas etre en contact. Je peux prendre un voir deux chats si la durée est courte.


J'ai rajouté ta proposition au récap. Merci à toi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> j'aurais bien envie de leur demander de la transférer à l'endroit 1 pour le coup
> dommage que la non assistance à "personne" en en danger ne s'applique pas ..............


Ben oui comme ça il se choppe les cochonneries de la 1.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide
**
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
16) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
sortante le 17
Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences en priorité avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
120  (Lorris) 20 pour le 1 et le 4+ 100 pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 320 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Il faut 6 box à Rinou, le FIV sort par ailleurs pr raisons logistiques.
Il faut 4 box à Mistouflette, et un co-voitureur samedi pr le petit de Calymone.

----------


## fina_flora

> Il faut 6 box à Rinou, le FIV sort par ailleurs pr raisons logistiques.
> Il faut 4 box à Mistouflette, et un co-voitureur samedi pr le petit de Calymone.


j'en ai 2 à proximité de la fourrière 1 (+ 2 sac ikea), c'est tout ce que je peux proposer cette semaine

----------


## chatperlipopette

HS : moi je n'ai plus qu 1 caisse à vous ( celle de Cash ). Toutes les autres sont remontées. Tout le monde a tout bien récupéré ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Il faut 6 box à Rinou, le FIV sort par ailleurs pr raisons logistiques.
> Il faut 4 box à Mistouflette, et un co-voitureur samedi pr le petit de Calymone.


Mistouflette a tous ses box ok pour elle
IL FAUT UN COVOITUREUR ENDROIT N°2 SAMEDI MATIN POUR LE PETIT ATAXIQUE DE CALYMONE VERS VILLEMOMBLE OU VERS PONTAULT COMBAULT

----------


## SarahC

Mes pensées à ce chat................. Oh la la, j'ai mal pr lui!
J'ai demandé des précisions à un contact ce jour.
CRAINTIF veut bien dire CRAINTIF, pas sauvage.... ET imaginez vous avec une luxation, comme ça, avec du Doliprane, genre..... Dans un truc grand comme vos toilettes! 
Qui serait cool ds ce cas? 

*16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *
*

----------


## SarahC

*18 chats sauvés sur 33! La moitié! C'est bien mais trop peu, mais ne nous démotivons pas!
18 en combien de jours? 
2, et encore!
*
*Donc quand on vous dit qu'ensemble on peut faire des miracles, c'est vrai, non?*

*Oui, c'est clairement les boules pr les pas encore sauvés, mais ils ne sont en principe pas encore morts, ou encore sauvables, tout dépend comment on voit son verre à moitié vide ou à moitié plein!*

Alors oui, je RALE, je ne fais quasi que ça, mais mine de rien,* si je ne gardais plus aucun espoir, je ne posterais plus!*

*Donc, au travers de ce premier élan, ayez un peu d'imagination, ils ressemblent à quoi?* 
*Ne voudrions nous pas les voir, enfin, tous, postés en photos, avec diverses anecdotes de co-voiturage et de FA en fin de semaine?*

*Ce sujet a été massivement suivi, plus de 13000 vues! (pas 13000 personnes, hein!) et on peut, en tentant encore et encore le bouche-à-oreille de faire des petits miracles!*

*Un autre, PUIS UN AUTRE, puis tout le monde!*

*Il en reste 15!
*
*Dans le lot:* 

*5 bons vrais sociables!* Du chat standard aussi classique que tout chat que vous avez à côté de vous sur le canap'

*5 grands chatons!* *A peine pré-ados ou ados on va leur couper la vie sous le pied?!* Ben non, ne réagissons pas NOUS, membres de la protection, comme l'adoptant qui veut un "maximum 2 mois, et pas noir"! Ils ne le sont même pas, tiens! Ah oui, tigré! Mais quoi de plus "pas comme les autres" que les tigrés, ils ont tous des traits différents! Idem pour les noirs et blancs!

*Dans le lot, oui, des craintifs! Des timides, des flippés, des malmenés de la vie! Tout degré de flip, mais quelle reconnaissance de les voir ensuite dans les AVANT/APRES et de se dire "mince alors, et dire qu'il était comme ça!"*
*
Combien ne reprennent pas confiance une fois chez vous? Rares! Eh oui, chez vous! Vous pouvez le faire!*
*
Novice ou pas, il faut:*
*- aimer les chats
- être patient: ne pas trop en demander tout de suite à un chat qui a vécu des choses que tout être innocent comme eux n'aurait dû vivre
- un chat n'a pas tjs la reconnaissance immédiate, et il a raison, il en a vu des choses... Avant vous!
- un certain esprit du challenge
- l'envie d'aider, de faire un truc super, genre comme "sauver une vie"!*

*ALORS? ON VOUS ATTEND!!!! Allez, un mois, et on vous libère, car un mois, ou une bonne quarantaine, c'est autant de VIES sauvées, et de soirées banales tuées à faire un vrai truc qui a du sens, plus que de regarder une merde sur TF1!*

*Et pour les plus courageux (et je vous assure que les personnes faisant des accueils longues durée sont tous des gens normaux, pas des droïdes ou des sur ou sous humains!), un accueil longue durée! Longue durée ne veut pas dire années, mais mois, voire semaines!*

*QUI VEUT SE LANCER?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben voilà !!!! T'as fait fuir tout le monde Sarah  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce post est déserté !!!! Il reste de nombreux chats à sauver. Ce n'est pas parce que la date de résa est dépassée qu'il ne faut pas continuer à se mobiliser. Nous pouvons encore les sauver et espérer une sortie en début de semaine !


MOBILISEZ VOUS !!!!!

----------


## TROCA

*MERCI A TOUTES CELLES QUI ON PERMIS DE SAUVER 18 CHATS !* La preuve, une fois de plus, qu'en se mobilisant, tous ensemble on peut le faire.
*Il reste encore 15 chats à sauver dont des urgences*. Pensez au chat à la rotule luxée: il souffre ce qui peut expliquer qu'il soit craintif ; il n'a pas envie qu'on le touche car il a mal. Tous les chats qui ont mal fuient le contact. Alors aidons-le à sortir. Il y a des dons pour lui ;
Il y a aussi des chats en coryza; il n'est pas bon pour eux de prolonger leur séjour en fourrière. On sait les dégâts que peut faire le coryza s'il n'est pas soigné correctement à temps. 
Tous ces chats ont besoin de nous. *Continuons à nous mobiliser pour eux pour leur sauver la vie !*

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide
**
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
16) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
sortante le 17
Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

On va attendre qu'ils soient dans cet état là !



Ticharoux rescapé de fourrière !

----------


## SarahC

> *Chat'perlipopette* : résa confirmée  pour 8 et 9 sortent samedi via Rinou/ *Va en FA de transit chez Lilly1982* / Lilly va les chercher à villemomble *si le 28 sortant vendredi sinon Mirabelle94* 
> 
> *The Pattoune's Gang :*  résa confirmée pour  21 sort vendredi via Mistouflette / *va chez Fina-Flora dans 91* / Pattounes gang la recupere sur le trajet de Mistouflette à Croissy Beaubourg 
> 
> *assistance aux félins dieppois*: résa confirmée pour le 2, sort samedi via Rinou / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Pouetpouet* / Sydney la récupère à Villemomble
> 
> 
> *Handi'Cats* : résa confirmée pour le 28 , sort vendredi vià Mistouflette *sinon aucune solution pour sortie samedi* / *Va en FA de quarantaine chez Calymone* / *Transit chez Alicelovepets à confirmer (reception samedi  dans paris, nuit, et dépose en gare saint lazare dimanche)* / (départ du train à 9h40, cotrain effectué par Fauve, qui peut faire un peu de route pour récupérer le chaton)
> 
> *SSAD:* résa confirmé pour le 4, sort vendredi via Mistouflette, dépose à Villemomble.*Va ou? Qui le recupere?*


Tous les chats de la fourrière 2 sortent ce matin.
Tout le monde a adressé sa proc?

Seul l'ataxique n'a pas de piste de sortie samedi, pas de co-voit, pas de sortie, de fait......

On espère encore.

Ceux de la 1 sortent tous demain matin.

Pas le temps, encore une fois, de coordonner ou de vérifier quoi que ce soit, il incombe aux assocs de suivre leur sortie et de s'assurer que tout a été fait.

Je repasse en coup de vent en milieu de journée, voire avant, mais rapido.

Ce n'est pas parce que les résa devaient être faites hier qu'on ne peut plus chercher de pistes.

Tout ce qui sera fait avant mardi ne sera plus à refaire, et ce seront autant de chats qui n'apparaitront plus sur les listes.

N'attendons pas qu'ils en disparaissent autrement.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Chatperlipopette / Procuration faite, y'a plus qu'à.....

Pour les assoc qui n'ont pas le nom de la personne pour les sorties fourrières, merci de me MP

----------


## TROCA

Chacun d'entre nous peut aider ces chats en faisant un don, en proposant un covoiturage, en proposant un accueil, en diffusant autour de soi pour sensibliser des personnes qui n'ont pas forcément accès à Rescue. Chacun peut être un maillon de cette belle chaine de solidarité qui a permis de sauver de nombreuses vies.
Dans ce combat contre la mort programmée, il n'y a pas une minute à perdre. Il faut continuer à se mobiliser et à proposer. 
*ON CONTINUE POUR LES 15 CHATS QUI RESTENT ET QUI ONT RV AVEC LA MORT !PAS DE REPIT TANT QU' ILS N AURONT PAS TOUS UNE SOLUTION !*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Nous venons d'apprendre que le minou n°11 était dans la même cage que la 12 ( sortie par sydney ). Personne pour le sortir ? Il pourrait sortir demain en même temps que les autres sydney ?

----------


## sydney21

A priori oui, c'est la fourrière qui nous demande si on peut les prendre ensemble, sauf que moi j'ai plus de place... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: Lui a une chance que les autres n'ont pas !!!!! Ne la laissons pas passer !!!!!!!! 

*Mâle 1 an tabby gris et blanc, timide 

**Une assoc pour lui !!!!!*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Des propositions de FA, d'asso' c'est d'autant plus de temps de gagner pour les prochaines sorties.
Car ceux qui ne sortent pas aujourd'hui et demain repartent (peut-être) pour un tour.

*Pas d'association pour le 11 qui pourrait sortir en même temps que la 12 cette semaine ?*

----------


## SarahC

> A priori oui, c'est la fourrière qui nous demande si on peut les prendre ensemble, sauf que moi j'ai plus de place...


Mais quelle merde!!!
C'est pas possible!
Ils ne peuvent pas NE PAS oublier ce genre d'infos?
JE TROUVE ATROCE de se dire que le chat qui part crèvera de stress pr son pote restant, que celui qui reste flippera comme un taré, et que mardi si ça se trouve, il passera en sac poubelle!


Si j'avais su, et je ne le fais jamais autrement, on aurait organisé une quarantaine commune, AU MOINS CELA, mais comment prévoir si on ne sait pas!!!

Alors là j'ai grave les boules!

A ce propos, peut on ENFIN avoir les âges de ces chats? Si qqn les rappelle, et un point sur ceux qui sont encore là?

Idem pr l'endroit 2? 

Merci à celles qui pourront avoir les infos, que l'on sache de suite si on cherche ds le vide ou non! 


EN ATTENDANT LE PETIT ATAXIQUE N'A PERSONNE PR ETRE SORTI SAMEDI!

----------


## TROCA

*ON PEUT ENCORE EN SAUVER MAIS C EST MAINTENANT* . Certains d'entre eux ne supporteront pas un autre tour en fourrière.
Alors c'est maintenant qu'il faut se manifester pour les sortir avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.
Le petit 11 attend une association pour qu'il puisse sortir demain . Sa compagne de cage sort demain grâce à Sydney. Il a droit à la même chance. Qui la lui donnera ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour l'endroit 2 : A 16H hier ils étaient tous là puisque j'avais rajouté la maman et ses bb.
Pour l'endroit 1 : je ne sais pas.

----------


## SarahC

Même si le 11 qui est peut être son amoureux, son pote, son frère, son fils ne sort qu'en quarantaine av elle, et si on trouve une FA longue durée derrière, au moins ils seront SORTIS ensemble de là, c'est super important pour les chats de sortir ensemble de ces lieux là, pour la suite, et parce que c'est juste innommable d'en laisser un regarder l'autre partir, et vice versa! Bon courage à RINOU si elle doit assister à cela en direct, c'est juste insupportable!

Elle pourra donner une dernière caresse au chat ac luxation, car il ne fera certainement pas de second tour gratuit!

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## TROCA

Pitié pour le blessé. Je rajoute 30€ pour lui. Un association pour lui SVP.

----------


## TROCA

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

130  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
120  (Lorris) 20 pour le 1 et le 4+ 100 pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 350 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide L'oublié et qui peut sortir dès demain en même temps que sa pote 
**
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
16) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif  Des dons sont prévus pour lui ! 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
sortante le 17
Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR LE 16 ET LE 11.*

Pour le 16 il est clair que c'est sa vie qui se joue maintenant. Si nous le laissons, nous ne le revrrons pas sur les prochaines listes. Il aura attendu des semaines dans la souffrance en vain. Ce n'est tout juste pas imaginable ! Que faut-il pour motiver une association à le sortir? Il y aura des dons pour lui car il fait partie des urgences et il y a des dons qui lui sont spécifiquement affectés. 
Mais pour lui c'est maintenant ou jamais !

----------


## fina_flora

> Pour l'endroit 2 : A 16H hier ils étaient tous là puisque j'avais rajouté la maman et ses bb.
> Pour l'endroit 1 : je ne sais pas.


quelqu'un pourrait il appelé pour savoir si tout les chats de l'endroit 1 sont encore en vie?

----------


## mariecaro

j'avais proposé un don de 10e par paypal(reçu fiscal) je ne le vois plus noté,pt etre a t il ete attribué à un autre chat??
sinon je le fais pour le chat no 16 pour ses soins!!

----------


## sydney21

Les chats 11 et 12 ont été abandonnés dans un cimetière par une dame. Ils étaient 4 au départ, la fourrière n'en a attrapé que 2.

A la limite si qqun veut bien prendre les 2 ensemble dans la même FA, on pourra envisager un transfert d'asso et dans ce cas moi j'en ressors un qui est tout seul ? 

A noter que la chatte dite gestante ne l'est pas forcément d'après des infos que l'on m'a communiqué, donc moins de risque pour sa prise en charge.

Je ne peux malheureusement prendre les 2, là je suis archi complète et je rappelle que j'ai la chance d'avoir l'asso de Kalie qui m'aide pour les sorties fourrière mais sinon j'agis en indépendante avec TOUS les frais à ma charge, donc j'ai des limites...

 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Edit car erreur

----------


## chatperlipopette

Dans un cimetière ? Quelle horreur !!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> j'avais proposé un don de 10e par paypal(reçu fiscal) je ne le vois plus noté,pt etre a t il ete attribué à un autre chat??
> sinon je le fais pour le chat no 16 pour ses soins!!


Je l'ai ôté mais pas encore eu le temps de te faire le MP.
Concerne la trico, comme prévu, qui est sortie mardi. 
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

> TROCA : tu peux éditer pour rajouter le don de mariecaro pour le 16 ? Merci


Non, il est déjà retiré. Cf le moment où je te dis de contacter ton donateur au début, et où je dis que je la contacte. 
OU ALORS c'est un nouveau don, pas pr la trico. Et là c moi qui me plante.

ENCORE UNE FOIS, que les donateurs se pointent eux-mêmes dans la liste, on y gagne en temps et en clarté!

----------


## SarahC

> Les chats 11 et 12 ont été abandonnés dans un cimetière par une dame. Ils étaient 4 au départ, la fourrière n'en a attrapé que 2.
> 
> A la limite si qqun veut bien prendre les 2 ensemble dans la même FA, on pourra envisager un transfert d'asso et dans ce cas moi j'en ressors un qui est tout seul ? 
> 
> A noter que la chatte dite gestante ne l'est pas forcément d'après des infos que l'on m'a communiqué, donc moins de risque pour sa prise en charge.
> 
> Je ne peux malheureusement prendre les 2, là je suis archi complète et je rappelle que j'ai la chance d'avoir l'asso de Kalie qui m'aide pour les sorties fourrière mais sinon j'agis en indépendante avec TOUS les frais à ma charge, donc j'ai des limites...


Je pense qu'on peut se brosser, SEC....

----------


## Gaston

J'ai déjà proposé de faire un covoit samedi matin (page 30) je n'ai jamais fait de sortie fourrière mais si besoin pour le petit qui n'a personne s'il n'est pas sortie aujourd'hui je me propose.......

La petite N° 25 de la semaine passée part dimanche matin donc j'ai une place de quarantaine pour une sortie si une asso couvre les deux petits (11 et 12 je crois) il faudra juste prévoir un nuit dans une FA de transit......

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui sarah effectivement j'avais oublié. 

Pour l'endroit 2 : je confirme, ils sont tous là avec aucun changement pour le moment.

----------


## chatperlipopette

[QUOTE=Gaston;1022477]J'ai déjà proposé de faire un covoit samedi matin (page 30) je n'ai jamais fait de sortie fourrière mais si besoin pour le petit qui n'a personne s'il n'est pas sortie aujourd'hui je me propose.......[QUOTE]


Génial !!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> La petite N° 25 de la semaine passée part dimanche matin donc j'ai une place de quarantaine pour une sortie si une asso couvre les deux petits (11 et 12 je crois) il faudra juste prévoir un nuit dans une FA de transit......



Allez une assoc pour prendre en charge les deux minous et sydney pourrait en sauver un autre à la place  ::

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai déjà proposé de faire un covoit samedi matin (page 30) je n'ai jamais fait de sortie fourrière mais si besoin pour le petit qui n'a personne s'il n'est pas sortie aujourd'hui je me propose.......
> 
> La petite N° 25 de la semaine passée part dimanche matin donc j'ai une place de quarantaine pour une sortie si une asso couvre les deux petits (11 et 12 je crois) il faudra juste prévoir un nuit dans une FA de transit......


Ben honnêtement, si déjà on doit t'emmerder, j'aime autant ne le faire que dimanche matin, car là, pas encore de solution, je crois.
Et tu viens de méga loin, donc je pense et j'espère que l'on pourra encore trouver une bonne âme.

Et encore une fois, je ne suis pas la seule à pouvoir chercher une co-voitureuse, les autres forums et diffusions peuvent servir à cela.

Calymone, si tu me lis, peux-tu peux être lancer un mailing de masse sur ton forum à toi? Sait-on jamais?!

----------


## Gaston

On ne "m'emmerde" jamais quand il sagit de sauver une vie et ce petit ne va pas passer une semaine de plus en fourrière (s'il reste vivant) simplement parcequ'il n'a personne pour le sortir samedi matin alors qu'il a tout FA et ASSO

----------


## mirabelle94

Gaston a écrit :  <J'ai déjà proposé de faire un covoit samedi matin (page 30) >

je rappelle que mon mari est Ok pour transporter un ou plusieurs  chats samedi matin entre Pontault combault et paris. ou proche banlieue . ( proposition postée jeudi)
( il sera en voiture) 
 il ira porte de Versailles mais un détour est possible si c'ts pas trop long. et porte de Versailles (ou même un peu plus loin)  ça pourrait arranger Gaston non ? 

il attend de savoir si on a besoin de lui.

----------


## SarahC

> Gaston a écrit :  <J'ai déjà proposé de faire un covoit samedi matin (page 30) >
> 
> je rappelle que mon mari est Ok pour transporter un ou plusieurs  chats samedi matin entre Pontault combault et paris. ou proche banlieue . ( proposition postée jeudi)
> ( il sera en voiture) 
>  il ira porte de Versailles mais un détour est possible si c'ts pas trop long. et porte de Versailles (ou même un peu plus loin)  ça pourrait arranger Gaston non ? 
> 
> il attend de savoir si on a besoin de lui.


Je sais, mais Mirabelle, on est au travail, je ne peux RIEN faire et je suis quasi seule à organiser.
Je passe déjà des heures et des nuits à cela, je ne peux pas perdre mon travail pr cela. Cela avance à petits pas, il faut tjs s'attendre à de l'organisation de dernière minute, nous ne fonctionnons qu'ainsi, car à 2 ou 3 pelés, pas facile. Et surtout que tout se décante généralement pile 2 mn avant l'échéance. 
Votre mari est potentiellement prévu, mais ne vous attendez pas à une réponse avant ce soir.

Gaston, je tente une dernière piste, et en fonction, je fais signe.

Si ça marche, le mari de Mirabelle entre en scène, car on aura qqn avant.

si ça ne marche pas, je te contacte, Gaston. 

Je me déconnecte pr retourner au travail.

----------


## mirabelle94

> Je ne peux malheureusement prendre les 2, là je suis archi complète et je rappelle que j'ai la chance d'avoir l'asso de Kalie qui m'aide pour les sorties fourrière mais sinon j'agis en indépendante avec TOUS les frais à ma charge, donc j'ai des limites...


mais on pourrait te verser une partie des dons ne nécessitant pas de reçu. ce serait logique. non ?

----------


## SarahC

> Allez une assoc pour prendre en charge les deux minous et sydney pourrait en sauver un autre à la place


Si quelqu'un peut encore nous aider! Pr lui, et pr le blessé ou n'importe quel autre chat!!!!!!!

----------


## mirabelle94

> Je sais, mais Mirabelle, on est au travail, je ne peux RIEN faire et je suis quasi seule à organiser.
> Je passe déjà des heures et des nuits à cela, je ne peux pas perdre mon travail pr cela. Cela avance à petits pas, il faut tjs s'attendre à de l'organisation de dernière minute, nous ne fonctionnons qu'ainsi, car à 2 ou 3 pelés, pas facile. Et surtout que tout se décante généralement pile 2 mn avant l'échéance. 
> Votre mari est potentiellement prévu, mais ne vous attendez pas à une réponse avant ce soir..


oui je sais que ce n'est pas facile  c'est juste pour éviter un long trajet à Gaston ou qlq d'autres d'ailleurs.
ce soir c'est OK pour savoir
A+ tard

----------


## Rinou

Si je prenais 11 et 12 en quarantaine, y-aurait-il une FA longue durée derrière ?
Il n'est pas question que j'en sorte un et pas l'autre !
Vous imaginez un peu la scène : on met la caisse de transport dans la cage, les 2 minets s'y réfugient puis on en sort un de force pour le laisser tout seul dans la cage ?
Vous imaginez un peu le traumatisme de ces pauvres bêtes ?
Ils étaient 4, ont été abandonnés dans un cimetière, il n'en reste plus que 2 alors pas question de les séparer !!!
Donc si une asso me suit, je prends les 2 en quarantaine afin de leur éviter un nouveau traumatisme mais il faut absolument une FA longue durée derrière.

----------


## TROCA

Toujours aucune proposition pour le chat à la rotule luxée le 16 qui se morfond dans sa cage en souffrant ? Il y a des chats qui n'ont vraiment pas de chance ... Pauvre petit père, grosse pensées pour toi, mais malheureusement à part des dons je ne peux rien faire de plus.

----------


## Gaston

Une FA longue durée, une asso pour le petit et ils sortent tous les deux....

Même s'ils ne sont pas réservés par la même asso ils peuvent rester ensemble pour la quarantaine et ensuite pour la longue durée pour peu qu'ils soient intégrés ensuite avec d'autres chats ils pourront ensuite être proposés à l'adoption individuellement et donc séparés

----------


## Rinou

Si asso + FA longue durée pour les 11 et 12 Sydney pourrait peut-être sortir le minet à la rotule luxée ?
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Qui sera le dernier maillon pour sauver 3 vies ? Ne laissons pas les efforts de quelques personnes se perdre car il aura manquer un maillon à la chaine. C'est de la vie de ces chats qu'il s'agit !

----------


## co92

Nous irons mardi à la fourrière 2 pour sortir maman + 2BB. Si le petit ataxique est toujours là, on peut le sortir en même temps et l'avancer un peu vers sa future FA.

Petite mamie écaille est arrivée à bon port : elle est super gentille, a un bon coup de fourchette (ca tombe bien elle est bien maigre), se tient tranquille sauf dans les halls d'immeuble et les ascenceurs (bref quand il vaudrait mieux être discret !) et adore les câlins. Des photos à venir. Elle semble saine (pas de yeux qui coulent, pas de nez bouché, peut être encore qq puces et de la gale d'oreille mais ça, c'est pô grave du tout !!!).

Merci à Mistouflette pour nous l'avoir amenée avec le sourire en plus !!!
Co

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

* VOILA LES PHOTOS DES SORTIES DU JOUR (Merci Mistouflette)

3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable
*
*
4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +
*
Il semblerait que ce pauvre chat (un ancien) souffre d'un problème de bouche, non?
*
20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable
*

*21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable*

C'est sur qu elle n est pas bien epaisse

----------


## Gaston

Dernière nouvelles de la petite mamie/

Hier elle n'a pas mangé donc ce matin miettes de thon ---------> Que c'est bon, pas de fainéante, à l'odeur je sors vite de mon couffin et je miaule  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

CO92, le petit ataxique a un covoiturage dimanche matin pour Evreux
Il faut qu il sorte demain matin
QUELQU UN POUR FAIRE ENDROIT 2/VILLEMOMBLE ou PONTAULT COMBAULT?

IL NOUS FAUT DES DONS POUR LES BLESSES, LES GESTANTES ET DONNER DES COUPS DE POUCE AUX ASSOS ET PERMETTRE DE SORTIR PARTICULIEREMENT VU L URGENCE LE CHAT SOUFFRANT D UNE LUXATION DE LA ROTULE ET LE PETIT N°11 QUI VA ETRE SEPARE DU N°12 QUI SORT DEMAIN

IL NOUS FAUT DES FA LONGUE DUREE

 ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci pour ces vies sauvées . Quelle belle récompense pour tous ceux qui se sont intéressés à ces chats. Alors on continue pour le 11 et 16 le petit père à la rotule luxée. On ne peut pas les laisser là . Pour le 16 c'est sa dernière chance de sortir et il doit être soigné.
Encore un effort et on le sort ainsi que le copain de cage de la 12.
Nous n'avons pas le droit de les trahir en les abandonnant. On peut les sauver!

----------


## sydney21

> mais on pourrait te verser une partie des dons ne nécessitant pas de reçu. ce serait logique. non ?


Même si j'agis en indépendante, l'asso de Kalie qui me chapeaute peut délivrer des reçus fiscaux, c'est toujours un plus pour les donateurs, mais les dons me sont reversés car tous les frais vétos sont payés de ma poche. Mais en dehors de la partie financière, je précise que j'ai actuellement 27 chats chez moi, que je travaille et que je suis seule à m'en occuper. C'est un peu ça aussi le pb, je ne peux pas les entasser, et malgré toute ma bonne volonté je ne peux prendre tous les chats de la liste. J'ai ajouté hier en dernière minute la chatte n°12 car ça me fend le coeur de voir ceux qui restent, mais je ne peux prendre son copain en plus.
Désolée.

----------


## TROCA

Il ne se passe plus rien alors ? Plus de proposition , pas un signe d'espoir pour ces chats ? Je ne peux pas y croire . On ne va pas les laisser abandonner à leur triste sort.

----------


## lorris

les petits roux ne sortent pas non plus finalement ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> les petits roux ne sortent pas non plus finalement ?


Non plus  ::

----------


## Rinou

Flokelo avait besoin d'une FA longue durée pour les sortir mais personne ne s'est proposé.

----------


## sydney21

Bon je viens de réserver le mâle n°11, je ne peux pas le laisser tout seul...

Par contre j'espère qu'on ne me laissera pas tomber maintenant que les choses sont faites, j'ai toujours besoin d'une FA quarantaine pour 15 jours/3 semaines le temps que j'ai qq adoptions qui me libèrent des places.

Je ne sais pas si Cyrano pourra prendre les 2, sinon Rinou si tu es Ok pour me les garder, ce serait sympa, de toute façon je ne vous planterai pas ensuite, vous pouvez compter sur moi pour les récupérer.

----------


## Rinou

MERCI SYDNEY21 !!!  :: 
Je te fais la quarantaine alors sauf si Cyrano les prend.
A voir par contre comment on fait pour les stérilisations car je ne suis pas du tout à côté de Villemomble.
Perso je suis d'avis d'attendre qq jours pour voir comment ils vont avant de leur faire subir une anesthésie.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Dernière nouvelles de la petite mamie/
> 
> Hier elle n'a pas mangé donc ce matin miettes de thon ---------> Que c'est bon, pas de fainéante, à l'odeur je sors vite de mon couffin et je miaule


C'est qu'elle a des goûts de luxe madame !

----------


## Gaston

Merci Sydney pour le petit..

Pour Sylver, pas de problème pour moi si tu dois me le laisser quelques jours de plus (le temps d'une adoption si necessaire), celà vas te permettre de voir venir, maintenant qu'il est à la maison......... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,
** INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS**!*  ::  
_(merci    de remettre cette mention à chaque      mise à jour, il est    important de respecter  les     consignes données)

_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR CE JEUDI 15 MARS, LE PLUS VITE POSSIBLE!!!! *  ::  *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
14) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
16) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif  Des dons sont prévus pour lui ! 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
** 18 et 19 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*22) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
Début de coryza

26) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
sortante le 17
Coryza

30) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza* 



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ibis

Il en reste combien finallement ? Je n'ai pas tout suivi.

----------


## SarahC

> MERCI SYDNEY21 !!! 
> Je te fais la quarantaine alors sauf si Cyrano les prend.
> A voir par contre comment on fait pour les stérilisations car je ne suis pas du tout à côté de Villemomble.
> Perso je suis d'avis d'attendre qq jours pour voir comment ils vont avant de leur faire subir une anesthésie.


Je pense que c'est mieux, et Cyrano sera soulagée aussi.

----------


## SarahC

> Bon je viens de réserver le mâle n°11, je ne peux pas le laisser tout seul...
> 
> Par contre j'espère qu'on ne me laissera pas tomber maintenant que les choses sont faites, j'ai toujours besoin d'une FA quarantaine pour 15 jours/3 semaines le temps que j'ai qq adoptions qui me libèrent des places.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si Cyrano pourra prendre les 2, sinon Rinou si tu es Ok pour me les garder, ce serait sympa, de toute façon je ne vous planterai pas ensuite, vous pouvez compter sur moi pour les récupérer.


Tu peux nous faire une estimation des frais pour les deux?

----------


## sydney21

> MERCI SYDNEY21 !!! 
> Je te fais la quarantaine alors sauf si Cyrano les prend.
> A voir par contre comment on fait pour les stérilisations car je ne suis pas du tout à côté de Villemomble.
> Perso je suis d'avis d'attendre qq jours pour voir comment ils vont avant de leur faire subir une anesthésie.


Mes vétos habituelles sont sur Claye, et préfèrent en général attendre 15 jours avant de stériliser un chat tout juste récupéré, pour éviter de déclencher un stress supplémentaire. Donc c'est pas urgent, sauf si la femelle est gestante mais dans ce cas ça serait bien de vérifier demain auprès du véto de Villemomble ? (car pas de certitude de la fourrière à ce sujet). On verra demain comment ils se portent pour commencer.

Merci pour ta proposition.

----------


## SarahC

> Merci Sydney pour le petit..
> 
> Pour Sylver, pas de problème pour moi si tu dois me le laisser quelques jours de plus (le temps d'une adoption si necessaire), celà vas te permettre de voir venir, maintenant qu'il est à la maison.........


C'est cool, merci.

----------


## TROCA

::  Sydney . Mille mercis pour le petit et sa compagne.

Il reste le blessé, le 16, qui attend désespérément qu'on vienne le sortir de l'enfer qu'il vit . Qui aura pitié de lui ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Il en reste combien finallement ? Je n'ai pas tout suivi.


Ceux de la liste plus haut. Donc encore bcp trop !

----------


## SarahC

A titre EXCEPTIONNEL comme là on était dans un choix cornélien et que Sydney21 n'a pas choisi la facilité, on va lancer un appel à dons. Je m'en occupe.
Je ne fais plus aucun appel à dons pr personne, mais là, on est ds un cas particulier.

----------


## SarahC

Je propose d'attendre ds tous les cas qq jours pr la répartition des dons.
Déjà je boucle le semaine 10 ce WE, dont pensez à mettre des photos et des nouvelles pr les assocs concernées.
On ne touche à rien pr ces dons là, inclus ici, et on ajoute un appel spécial pr les chats un peu imprévus côté Sydney.
Ici, trop peu visible, et ne concerne bien souvent que les donateurs habituels, qui ont déjà assez à faire. 
Tout le monde est ok? 
Ds tous les cas je le lance. Si c bien chez D, je vois, à la louche, les tarifs.
Et je me REPETE, je ne le fais QUE parce que Sydney21 est une protectrice indépendante et qu'elle n'a pas de support de diffusion en plus.

----------


## lorris

merci sydney !

----------


## TROCA

::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR LE 16 LE CHAT A LA ROTULE LUXEE* !

*NE L' ABANDONNONS PAS, NOUS SOMMES SA DERNIERE CHANCE ! Il a des dons . Alors une association par pitié pour lui aussi* .

----------


## sydney21

> Tu peux nous faire une estimation des frais pour les deux?


castration = 30 euros
ovario = 60 euros
ovario hystérectomie (si besoin) = 75 euros
rappel TC = 20 euros *2

Actes effectués chez mes vétos de Claye.

----------


## Ibis

Je donne 20  pour le 16*

PROMESSES DE DONS:

130  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
120  (Lorris) 20 pour le 1 et le 4+ 100 pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
20  (Ibis) pour le 16 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 370 
*
***QUI SUIT ?*  ::

----------


## sydney21

> A titre EXCEPTIONNEL comme là on était dans un choix cornélien et que Sydney21 n'a pas choisi la facilité, on va lancer un appel à dons. Je m'en occupe.
> Je ne fais plus aucun appel à dons pr personne, mais là, on est ds un cas particulier.


Merci Sarah !

----------


## sydney21

> Pour Sylver, pas de problème pour moi si tu dois me le laisser quelques jours de plus (le temps d'une adoption si necessaire), celà vas te permettre de voir venir, maintenant qu'il est à la maison.........


J'ai déjà pris RV pour la castration de Silver lundi 26 mars, comme tu me dis qu'il est adorable je pense qu'il devrait trouver rapidement une famille donc je pourrais le récupérer le week-end du 24-25 mars si ça te va.

----------


## TROCA

*16) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif  Des dons sont prévus pour lui ! 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

Toujours personne pour s'intéresser à moi ?
*

----------


## Gaston

OK pour moi, et si tu as besoin que je le reprenne quelques jours après sa castration pas de problème même si nous n'habitons pas l'une à côté de l'autre on peu s'arranger en faisant chacune une moitié du trajet....... 
Arpajon, Montfermeil c'est environ 55km donc jouable si chacune fait la moitié du chemin avec un rendez vous à une porte de Paris

----------


## SarahC

> *16) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif  
> * *Des dons sont prévus pour lui !* * 
> * *Lu**xation de la rotule* *
> 
> Toujours personne pour s'intéresser à moi ?
> *


J'espère déjà qu'il est encore là... Rinou pourra nous en dire plus si elle peut le voir, cela l'aidera peut être enfin, espérons.  ::

----------


## fina_flora

*bon sang, un des contacts habituel de l'endroit 1 ne peut il pas appeler!!!!
ou donnez moi le num de registre et celui de la fourrière que je le fasse
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vu l heure de toute facon c est trop tard.

----------


## TROCA

> J'espère déjà qu'il est encore là... Rinou pourra nous en dire plus si elle peut le voir, cela l'aidera peut être enfin, espérons.


La pensée de ce pauvre bonhomme qui souffre dans sa cage sans attirer l'attention des visiteurs va me hanter tout le WE !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> La pensée de ce pauvre bonhomme qui souffre dans sa cage sans attirer l'attention des visiteurs va me hanter tout le WE !


+1

----------


## SarahC

*Voici l'appel à dons pour les deux chats que Sydney21* aura pu, grâce à tous, sauver, ne négligeons pas non plus cette bonne nouvelle, car outre le blessé, il en reste beaucoup.
*Mais, pour tenir, et car il faut rappeler que 19 chats, cela reste un exploit, il faut se dire que nous avons tous fait ce que nous avons pu.*
Je sais que cela n'est pas facile, mais réjouissons nous AUSSI pour ces deux chats-là, qui, je le rappelle, faisaient partie du cauchemar du jour il y a encore quelques heures.
Cela fonctionne toujours ainsi, un, puis un autre, puis un autre, mais on ne peut pas tous tout faire, et être partout, et bien que le blessé soit clairement un chat qui m'angoissera moi aussi, 2 jours pour bien faire, avouez que cela relève un peu du délire..... *Mais les portes restent ouvertes pour lui et tous les autres, tout le WE, n'attendons pas pour MIEUX faire!* 

*Si vous voulez relayer l'appel pour les deux minets, le voici:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/47761-HELP!-Appel-à-dons-pr-deux-chats-abandonnés-lâchement-réunis-in-extremis!-(RP)?p=1023064#post1023064

*Pour les autres, je vais recréer sous peu un topic tout neuf, car là nous atteignons un nombre de pages record qui peut rendre la lecture compliquée.* 
Je le laisse en revanche encore en ligne pour au moins demain, rappelons que le WE Rescue est relativement déserté.

----------


## shany

Voici 2 photos de la mamie écaille qui est véritablement un amour. La puce a eu la queue coupée, donc en guise de queue, elle a l'équivalent d'un pompon de lapin!

----------


## chatperlipopette

J en ai un comme ca sous l assoc, ca les rend unique !

----------


## sydney21

> OK pour moi, et si tu as besoin que je le reprenne quelques jours après sa castration pas de problème même si nous n'habitons pas l'une à côté de l'autre on peu s'arranger en faisant chacune une moitié du trajet....... 
> Arpajon, Montfermeil c'est environ 55km donc jouable si chacune fait la moitié du chemin avec un rendez vous à une porte de Paris


Je te remercie mais si je le récupère je le garde ensuite, tu auras sans doute besoin de la place pour un autre chat et ça évitera de trop le déboussoler !

----------


## SarahC

*Bon sang, on a enfin le co-voit pr le petit ataxique!
Merci à la co-voitureuse qui se reconnaîtra!*

Mirabelle94, Venise a toutes les infos, je dois quitter le net.

----------


## Mistouflette

:: merci pour lui ; tellement difficile de l'avoir laissé ce matin en sachant que je ne pouvais revenir demain

----------


## Muriel P

> *Bon sang, on a enfin le co-voit pr le petit ataxique!
> Merci à la co-voitureuse qui se reconnaîtra!*


Un très grand merci à elle !!!  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

bon ben, parée pr recevoir number 2 ce matin/midi !  ::  florence (sydney) donnera des news ....bizbiz

mistouflette => J'ai tjs ta boite transport qui avait servi pr heidi /haribo, défoncée par monsieur, mais tu m' avais dit vouloir la recup pr pièces . ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> bon ben, parée pr recevoir number 2 ce matin/midi !  florence (sydney) donnera des news ....bizbiz
> 
> mistouflette => J'ai tjs ta boite transport qui avait servi pr heidi /haribo, défoncée par monsieur, mais tu m' avais dit vouloir la recup pr pièces .


Pouet Pouet, tu peux donner à sydney la boite en vrac de Mistouflette. Elle pourra lui faire passer via Cyrano 
Bonne "reception" du petit nouveau

----------


## pouetpouet

> Pouet Pouet, tu peux donner à sydney la boite en vrac de Mistouflette. Elle pourra lui faire passer via Cyrano 
> Bonne "reception" du petit nouveau


bon , finalement vu avec Monique, plus simple que je la garde car elle habite à côté.
Et puis idem pr celle qui servira au n°2, je lui rendrais aussi car j'en ai une perso que je pourrais utiliser pr lui.BIZ

----------


## Mistouflette

Merci Venise d'y avoir pensé..............;

----------


## Calymone

Merci infiniment à toutes pour la sortie du petit ataxique, ca n'aura pas été de tout repos, et un grand merci à la covoitureuse !!!

J'ai eu la fourrière ce matin, le loulou était déjà sorti ! On attends les nouvelles !!

Merci à tous !

----------


## Lilly1982

*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble

*sont bien arrivés à la maison.

Ils se cachent dans leur boîte de transport mais le mâle est allé se promener dès que j'ai fermé la porte (il n'est pas discret, le gel douche qui tombe, ça fait du bruit)

Par contre ils n'ont pas 5 mois. Tout du moins le tabby. Sur sa fiche de visite médicale, il est noté à 8-10 mois et la noire à 6 mois.

Place aux photos pleines de flash dans les yeux  :: 





*

*Ils sont beaux ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Lilly pour ces belles photos. Dire qu'il va falloir que j'amadoue ma FA car elle ne peut accueillir que des chatons de moins de 6 mois. Bon ben raté. Clair qu'ils n'ont pas 5 mois.

----------


## fina_flora

> Merci Lilly pour ces belles photos. Dire qu'il va falloir que j'amadoue ma FA car elle ne peut accueillir que des chatons de moins de 6 mois. Bon ben raté. Clair qu'ils n'ont pas 5 mois.


ben, tu n'as qu'à lui faire croire qu'ils ont 5 mois,  ::  :: 

on a des nouvelles de la liste de l'endroit 1: sont ils tous toujours là???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier .......... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je déconne hein ! Mais avec les nouvelles de Kenji, j'ai besoin.

----------


## SarahC

*Voici le minou sorti sous Handicats ce matin:

28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 



* 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci à Rinou et au mari de mirabelle94 pour la sortie et le co voit jusqu'à chez Lilly.

 ::

----------


## SarahC

On en est là; de mémoire:


*PROMESSES DE DONS:

130  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
120  (Lorris) 20 pour le 1 et le 4+ 100 pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
20  (Ibis) pour le 16 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 370 
*

Je classe le sujet pr en créer un avec les derniers.

----------


## SarahC

*LE NOUVEAU SUJET EST EN LIGNE:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...06#post1024106


*Les chats suivants deviennent:* *

ENDROIT N°1* : 

*7 => 1 ) femelle, 1 an, noir et blanche, un peu timide**
**
14) => 2) mâle, 1.5 an, brun tabby et blanc, sociable
**
16 => 3) mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *

17 => 4) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

18 => 5) mâle castré, ? an, roux et blanc, sociable
19 => 6) mâle castré, ? an, roux, sociable**
**5 et 6 sont ensemble**


ENDROIT N°2* : 
*
*
*22 => 7)  Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
23 => 8)  Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

24 => 9) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

25 => 10) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
 Début de coryza 

26 => 11) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, sociable

27 => 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
** Début de coryza 
*
*29 => 13) Femelle, noire et blanche, 10 mois, craintive, très jolie* *
 Coryza 

30 => 14) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby blanche, à peine craintive
** Début de coryza*

----------


## SarahC

_Je reporte une partie des dons, encore une fois, c'est arbitraire, et sera amené à évoluer, mais je fais cela aussi car je rappelle que certains chats sortis n'ont pas de dons attribués (raison pr laquelle je préfère que cela reste exceptionnel) et qu'ils sont tout de même 19 à être sortis, dont un ataxique, un blessé, 3 gestantes, etc.
Je réajusterai naturellement pour être au plus juste._ 

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
=> Je reporte 30 pour le moment sur la SEM 12
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
70  (Lorris) 20  pour le 1 et le 4 + 100  pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
**=> Je reporte 50 pour le moment sur la SEM 12**
20  (Ibis) pour le 16 avec reçu
**=> Je reporte tout pour le moment sur la SEM 12*

 *TOTAL : 270 
*
Même si j'ajoute les 30  de début, cela fait 17  de dons par chat en moyenne, OR il y a des dons pour les gestantes, radios, etc.
Et je ne peux pas raisonner "bêtement" mathématiquement.... Je vais essayer de faire au mieux, pour tous. Car je ne peux pas faire faire des dons à X,67 , ou qqch du style..... Et il est vrai aussi que depuis bien longtemps nous n'avons pas versé une micro contribution aux co-voitureuses, sans compter les billets de train, car là, si je rajoute cela, on en arrive à 10  et qq.... Pas facile de faire des choix, je ne vous le cache pas.... On a tjs peur de se planter, de vexer, de rater un truc... 
Précision: je ne compte pas les 2 de Sydney21 qui sortent ensemble, qui eux ont un appel spécialement fait pour eux. 
Je fais AU MIEUX, et je me répète, loin de moins de vous couper vos dons sans respecter vos choix, mais entre les assocs qui en prennent régulièrement, celles qui ne peuvent délivrer encore de reçus et qui pourtant aident souvent, et j'en passe, j'évite les reports au maximum, ainsi que les pointages fléchés, j'essaie de voir le SOS dans sa globalité, et je pense à la fois au SOS qui vient de se boucler, et à celui en cours. Pas facile, j'ai le "sale" rôle, mais j'assume, car c'est forcément qqn de "non affilié" à qui que ce soit qui doit trancher, et encore une fois, ds un contexte global. 

Je classe le sujet pr en créer un avec les derniers.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Tous les chats prévus à la sortie ce jour de l endroit N°1 sont maintenant chez leur FA respective et ceux restants en fourrière sont à cette heure tous en vie. 
Merci aux FA / ASSOS de poster des photos des nouveaux arrivés et de nous donner de leurs nouvelles.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Le petit ataxique est bien arrivé chez moi. Il est adorable et très sociable.

----------


## sydney21

Voici le minou n°2, un peu timide pour l'instant mais qui s'est laissé caresser.

----------


## coch

le numéro 4 brun tabby fiv+ en cours de route....

----------


## sydney21

Je n'ai pas vu le loulou n°11 (sorti in extremis) car Rinou l'a déposé directement chez elle.
Par contre la chatte n°12, bleue et blanche est bien gestante, ça a été confirmé par une visite véto.
Il faudra procéder à sa stérilisation très rapidement.





Elle était un peu agitée suite à sa sortie fourrière, mais sinon cette chatte semble plutôt sociable, en tout cas on a pu la toucher sans souci.

----------


## SarahC

*Pour nos lecteurs, une nouvelle façon d'aider les chats, ça ne mange pas  de pain, c'est gratuit, et si cela peut les aider, cela nous aidera ici  indirectement!**Merci en revanche, dans un souci de clarté, de ne poster QUE sur ce lien-là si vous pouvez nous aider!**
Cela évitera à ce sujet de faire X pages pour rien, fin du HS:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/47854-Petit-casting-afin-de-ns-aider-à-orienter-les-personnes-ayant-perdu-leur-chat!-(IDF)?p=1024198#post1024198

----------


## sydney21

La minette bleue et blanche sera stérilisée dès lundi, autant ne pas perdre de temps et éviter de se retrouver avec des bébés sur les bras...
Son petit frangin (je suppose), le loulou n°11 s'est montré un peu méfiant avec Rinou tout à l'heure, et puis elle lui a déposé une gamelle de thon, et il est venu donner un coup de tête sur sa main, puis un 2è, et finalement ça a fini par de gros câlins.
C'est pas génial ça ?  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah ben ça c cool!

RESTE PLUS QUE LES PHOTOS DE TOUT LE MONDE!!!!!  ::

----------


## lorris

merci pour les photos. C'est super de les voir.

----------


## partenaire77

Premières nouvelles de Tsunane, puisque ce serait son nom;les os semblent s'être consolidés donc, pas besoin d'opération ni de soins particuliers. :: 
Elle a par contre une blessure à la queue; on voit bien la plaie, qui était dissimulée sous les poils agglomérés !
L'autre côté est propre et cicatrisé.
Je pense qu'elle sera plus à l'aise après nettoyage au désinfectant.
(Comme par hasard, c'est la seule photo que j'arrive à insérer :: )

----------


## babe78

merci beaucoup partenaire77 pour la petite puce

----------


## sydney21

De quel minou s'agit-il dans la liste ?

----------


## partenaire77

C'était la N° 10, aux "orteils" cassés. 
Voici une photo qui la met plus en valeur !

----------


## Rinou

> Je n'ai pas vu le loulou n°11 (sorti in extremis) car Rinou l'a déposé directement chez elle.
> Elle était un peu agitée suite à sa sortie fourrière, mais sinon cette chatte semble plutôt sociable, en tout cas on a pu la toucher sans souci.


Je vais vous mettre les photos mais un peu de patience car, entre mon PC qui met 3 plombs à les charger et mon clavier qui me tappe les lettres quand il veut, c'est pratique ... :: 

En attendant, voilà des nouvelles :
Le petit mâle est un amooooour de chat !
Quand je pense qu'il a faillit ne pas sortir ...
Il vient se faire caresser, frotte sa tête, ronronne comme un fou, c'est un vrai trésor.
Il a du poids à prendre car il n'est pas épais le pauvre.
Il éternue un peu, mais seulement quand il bouge. Lorsqu'il est couché, aucun éternuement et il respire normalement.

Quand à la minette, elle est un peu plus timide mais se laisse caresser sans soucis, ronronne et m'a même léché la main.
Le fait d'entendre son copain ronronner la rassure.
Je ne l'ai pas entendue éternuer.

Les deux minets ont bien mangé, leurs selles sont belles, RAS de ce côté là.

Mes parents les emmènent tous deux pour leur stérilisation lundi matin.
Ma mère m'a proposé de garder la minette dans sa salle de bain ensuite afin qu'elle soit sous surveillance après son opération.
Je lui ai dit que si je les avais pris ensemble c'était pour qu'ils ne soient pas séparés et donc que je préférais la garder. Elle m'a alors dit qu'elle prenait les deux (je n'en reviens pas que mon père ait accepté ! Je pense qu'il a été ému par leur histoire ...).
C'est super car du coup ils ne seront plus en cage et auront des visites et des câlins dans la journée, ce que je n'aurais pu faire. ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Mes parents les emmènent tous deux pour leur stérilisation lundi matin.
> Ma mère m'a proposé de garder la minette dans sa salle de bain ensuite afin qu'elle soit sous surveillance après son opération.
> Je lui ai dit que si je les avais pris ensemble c'était pour qu'ils ne soient pas séparés et donc que je préférais la garder. Elle m'a alors dit qu'elle prenait les deux (je n'en reviens pas que mon père ait accepté ! Je pense qu'il a été ému par leur histoire ...).
> C'est super car du coup ils ne seront plus en cage et auront des visites et des câlins dans la journée, ce que je n'aurais pu faire.


Super !!!  ::  Merci à tes parents !! Ils assurent !

----------


## sydney21

Suis vraiment contente pour ces 2 là, et je remercie de tout coeur Rinou et ses parents qui ont permis d'assurer leur sortie.

Le petit Kenzo (n°2) a bien mangé aussi, selles ok et il accepte les caresses.

Il est vraiment mignon, besoin d'être remis un peu en confiance, mais ça devrait venir doucement.

----------


## Rinou

Voici les 2 minets (vous remarquerez que la puce semble plutôt cool non ?) :




Et ensuite le petit mâle (je me demande d'ailleurs s'il a bien un an car ses roupignoles ne sont pas bien grosses) : 

 
 

Voila ce que ça donne un timide de fourrière.  ::

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ils sont super mignons !
Merci à toi Rinou et à tes parents. (Tu as des parents géniaux. Ce ne sont pas les miens qui feraient ça. Ils comprennent même pas pourquoi je fais FA. ^^'')

----------


## SarahC

Eh ben, comme quoi, une fois sortis de ce contexte de stress!
Et ils ont l'air bien contents d'être ensemble! 

Merci aussi à Partenaire77 pour les photos.

----------


## shany

Il reste quel chat à sauver pour le coup?

----------


## SarahC

*Ben j'ai fait un topic, semaine 12, déjà en ligne.*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-03-!-%28RP%29

----------


## Lady92

Ils sont magnifiques  :: 
Merci a toi Rinou et a tes parents! 
Comme Alexei, les miens ne comprennent pas non plus et me prennent je pense pour une debile profonde!

----------


## SarahC

*13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable*

*Elle s'appelle Fenja*

----------


## Rinou

Petit HS : je viens de passer une commande d'alèses de 40 x 60 cm en paquets de 60, à 11,40 € le paquet.
Ca fait 19 cents l'unité.
Si ça intéresse qqn, je lui en mets de côté.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ca peut intéresser les co-voitureuses récurrentes, je pense, merci!

----------


## sydney21

> Petit HS : je viens de passer une commande d'alèses de 40 x 60 cm en paquets de 60, à 11,40 € le paquet.
> Ca fait 19 cents l'unité.
> Si ça intéresse qqn, je lui en mets de côté.


Ca m'intéresse !

----------


## sydney21

Nouvelles de Kenzo ex n°2 :




> il a ronronné !!!  j'ai pu le caresser super bien , il était même sur le dos

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## TROCA

*UN IMMENSE MERCI A CEUX ET CELLES QUI ONT SORTI TOUS CES CHATS ET LES ONT ACCUEILLI ET CHOUCHOUTES.*
Quel bonheur et quel soulagement de les voir sortis d'affaire ! Beaucoup d'entre eux pourront je l'espère retrouver une famille définitive.
Je pense à tous ceux qui ne sont pas sortis et pour lesquels on doit se mobiliser en particulier le 16 (devenu 3) et les malades (coryza).
N'attendons pas pour leur porter secours avant que leur état n'empire.
 :: à tous et  :: aux petits rescapés.

----------


## mirabelle94

> Petit HS : je viens de passer une commande d'alèses de 40 x 60 cm en paquets de 60, à 11,40  le paquet.
> Ca fait 19 cents l'unité.
> Si ça intéresse qqn, je lui en mets de côté.


moi aussi ça m'intéresse
Mirabelle94

----------


## Calymone

> *Voici le minou sorti sous Handicats ce matin:
> 
> 28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
> *** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 
> 
> 
> 
> * 
> *


Le petit loulou, que j'ai appeler Merlin, est bien arrivé !!

Il est adorable !! Vraiment, une sacrée bouille de chenapan, mais alors il à l'air gentil .. Très joueur, pour le moment, je l'ai laisser se poser.
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre des photos non plus, et je fais un passage express car pas dispo ces 2 prochains jours.

Il à l'air très peu atteint, je dis ca objectivement, car je suis habituée, et donc ca ne me choque plus, mais je vous ferais une vidéo, d'ici la fin de la semaine, que vous puissiez constater ^^

Il est aussi très beau, et assez petit (pas l'habitude des chatons moi ...)

Encore merci à TOUT les intervenants, qu'ils soient organisateurs, donateurs, covoitureurs, FA d'une nuit ... vraiment merci pour lui, il a bien failli ne pas sortir pfiou !!

----------


## mirabelle94

contente de ces bonnes nouvelles.
merci à toi calymone d'avoir pris cet adorable petit.

----------


## sydney21

Voici Kenzo (ex n°2). Comme les autres il a attrapé le coryza, c'est pourquoi il a les yeux un peu brillants sur la photo (sa FA venait de lui mettre de la pommade).

Le loulou se détend petit à petit et ronronne !

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

oooh qu'ils sont beaux ces loulous !
J'adore la deuxième photo de Kenzo !

----------


## shany

la petite que l'on a sorti noire et blanche est actuellement hospitalisée

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu peux nous rapeller de quelle minette il s'agit ?

----------


## partenaire77

Tsunane ( ex N° 10 ),a débuté elle aussi un coryza.
A part ses éternuements et un petit appétit, elle semble à l'aise et est aussi sociable que prévu.

----------


## sydney21

*11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
*Gestante!! 

Les 2 loulous ont été stérilisés hier, la minette a été baptisée Candice, son frère (à priori) n'a pas encore de nom.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout s est bien passee pour elle ?

----------


## sydney21

Oui tout s'est bien passé. Candice n'était pas loin d'avoir ses petits  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## TROCA

> Oui tout s'est bien passé. Candice n'était pas loin d'avoir ses petits


OUF il était grand temps pour elle ! Merci Sydney de l'avoir accueillie ainsi que son frère. Trop mignon le petit Kenzo, un gros bébé.
Merci Partenaire pour les photos et nouvelles de Tsuname. Elle est jolie avec ses socquettes blanches. J'espère que son coryza guérira vite. Et pour ses fractures et sa queue qu'en est-il ?

----------


## sydney21

Kenzo en fourrière



Kenzo chez sa FA quarantaine

----------


## SarahC

> la petite que l'on a sorti noire et blanche est actuellement hospitalisée


C'est laquelle et qu'a-t-elle?

----------


## SarahC

Sydney21, ça c'est du chouchouchat!!!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Il est vraiment trop beau Kenzo ! <3 (non c'est pas parce qu'il a des airs de ressemblance avec mon chat pas du tout xD)

----------


## chatperlipopette

> C'est laquelle et qu'a-t-elle?


Sem10 la petite en photo je crois

----------


## TROCA

Trop mignon mon petit NEZ ROSE (KENZO) . Un gros BB qui je l'espère fera le bonheur d'une famille adoptive.
Quelle récompense pour tous ceux qui se sont mobilisés pour sauver ces chats que de les voir s'abandonner ainsi une fois rassurés. Cela peut motiver de nouveaux lecteurs pour entrer dans cette belle chaine de solidarité qui permet chaque semaine de sauver des vies.

----------


## sydney21

Les nouvelles de Kenzo sont bonnes, il mange bien, se laisse câliner, il est sage, ne miaule pas et son coryza commence à s'estomper.
Comme le dit sa FA quarantaine : "c'est de la guimauve" !

----------


## pistache69

Bonjour, Pumba et Rumba qui étaient chez Lilly1982 sont bien arrivés hier soir à lyon pour finir leur quarantaine chez moi (merci pr le cotrain). les ai installés dans leur chambre.
Ils ont bu mangé fait pipi, caca, et visité la chambre de fond en comble et on déjà profité de certains jouets.
Je reviendrai avec des photos dès que possible
Je reste en contact avec Lilly qui m'aide car ils sont craintifs et elle les connaît. Ca va le faire !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bel esprit d equipe c est cool. Je suis la aussi hein. lol

----------


## Gaston

Pour rappel, l'asso chatperlipopette a sortie cette petite mère, une petite mamie qui aura certainement besoin de passer des examens car a des difficultés de déplacement. Accident mal soigné, ou arthrose ce qui va engendrer des frais. 
Elle devrait descendre dans sa FA prochainement

*6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
 Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  ::  

 

une mamie qui commence à ne plus manger sauf de la pâtée.......

Les dernières nouvelles, après avoir boudé la nourriture, elle a commencé par manger un peu de pâtée, puis plus rien, j'ai donc changé de marque, elle a mangé puis de nouveau boudé, donc on est passé au thon la elle a mangé toute la boite mais sur deux jours, elle n'a pas un gros appêtit. Par contre elle avait du sommeil en retard et passait plus de temps à dormir qu'à s'alimenter.
Et puis hier j'ai fait tomber des croquettes et v'là t'y pas qu'elle se lève aussi vite qu'elle peut le faire et avale les croquettes.

Donc elle s'alimente correctement, elle dort moins, accepte aussi que je la brosse mais j'ai du couper plusieurs bourres qu'elle avait sur le dos, par contre dès que je brosse vers l'arrière train elle accepte beaucoup moins.

Hier soir, après la séance coiffure, elle a un peu ronchonné comme le font les anciens, et alors que je m'y attendais le moins elle m'a attrappé la cheville avec l'intention de mordre, seulement l'intention car j'ai vivement crier non. Elle m'a regardé avec un petit air de déception................

Sinon c'est une gentille petite mère, qui ronronne beaucoup et en prenant beaucoup de précaution j'arrive à la mettre sur mes genoux car RUBY ne saute pas
Je vais prendre des photos ce week end car avec un lumbago je ne pouvais pas vraiment me baisser pour la photographier

----------


## chatperlipopette

Eh ben elle est vive quand elle veut !

----------


## Calymone

> Le petit loulou, que j'ai appeler Merlin, est bien arrivé !!
> 
> Il est adorable !! Vraiment, une sacrée bouille de chenapan, mais alors il à l'air gentil .. Très joueur, pour le moment, je l'ai laisser se poser.
> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre des photos non plus, et je fais un passage express car pas dispo ces 2 prochains jours.
> 
> Il à l'air très peu atteint, je dis ca objectivement, car je suis habituée, et donc ca ne me choque plus, mais je vous ferais une vidéo, d'ici la fin de la semaine, que vous puissiez constater ^^
> 
> Il est aussi très beau, et assez petit (pas l'habitude des chatons moi ...)
> 
> Encore merci à TOUT les intervenants, qu'ils soient organisateurs, donateurs, covoitureurs, FA d'une nuit ... vraiment merci pour lui, il a bien failli ne pas sortir pfiou !!




Alors, vous allez me taper sur le doigts, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de prendre des photos de Merlin ...

MAIS il a vu le vétérinaire hier et les nouvelles sont plutôt bonnes !! La fameuse zone sans poil sur son épaule ressemble fort à de la teigne, c'est vrai.

Mais les poils ont déjà commencer à repousser, et ca ne c'est pas fait en 2 jours ... Ma véto pense que :

-Soit il a bien eu la teigne, mais en a guéri => c'est la qu'on se demande comment, puisqu'il a passer 8 jours en fourrière, sous traitement, certes, mais pas assez longtemps pour une guérison


-Soit il a été rasé, mais pour quoi faire ?! Surtout que le "trou de poil" est de forme circulaire ...

Il est passé sous la lampe de wood qui n'est pas efficace à 100%, mais dans le doute ... Et il n'y a eu aucune réaction d'observée sous la lampe.

Donc on continue l'Itrafungol, dans le doute, mais presque sûrs quand même que c'est fini.


Le loulou est un AMOUR !!! Il c'est roulé à tout va sous les caresses, il est hyper expressif, et comme je le disais, son ataxie Cérébelleuse est très légère, il a une démarche saccadée, mais ne tombe pas. Il est très joueur, mais ce qu'il préfère, c'est les câlins !!!

Promis, je vous fait des photos ce soir ^^

----------


## Calymone

Bon heu .... comment dire, pour les photos c'est ... :








... Un peu flou !!!

Il n'arrête pas de bouger, bon déjà un ataxique, c'est pas le loulou le plus "stable" mais alors LUI ^^
Une vraie pile électrique ^^ Il sera un vrai pot de colle, je vous le dit !!


Alors, comme les photos ne ressemblent pas à grand chose, un petit bonus vidéo :


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpn...n-joue_animals

[flash(425,335)]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xpnxml_merlin-joue_animals[/flash]

----------


## anne moisson

::  ::  ::  Magnifique !!! vive l' écuelle d' eau renversée !!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

RUBY notre petite mamie va quitter Gaston demain soir pour rejoindre sa FALD en Savoie.

----------


## Calymone

> Magnifique !!! vive l' écuelle d' eau renversée !!!


Rira bien qui rira le dernier  ::   :: 

Il n'est à la maison que pour la quarantaine ^^

----------


## mirabelle94

Calymone,       Merci bcp pour ces excellentes nouvelles et super images  :: .          ::  à Merlin "l'enchanteur"

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Il est vraiment trop mignon ce petit Merlin !

----------


## chatperlipopette

RUBY ( ex n°6 ) est bien arrivée en transit chez Terpsichore et rejoindra sa FALD mardi. Bon pas mal de frais à prévoir pour elle :

- Voir si problème niveau traumatique au niveau des pattes et du train arrière car ne saute pas et craint quand on la touche.
- Voir son problème de vue car effectivement elle ne fixe pas. 
- N'a pas été testée FIV/FELV !
- Comme chaque minou pris en charge au delà de 7 ans : bilan Urée/Créat/Diabète
- La stérilisation + le rappel de vaccin.

----------


## mirabelle94

oui il faut essayer de la soulager rapidement si elle souffre au niveau du dos ou des articulation des pattes arrières . La pauvrette  !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Apparemment elle aurait une déformation des pattes avant dû a sa démarche un peu chaloupée ou bien autre. On va faire vérifier tout ça.

----------


## Terpsichore

La petite Ruby qui est en transit chez moi a eu droit à son steak haché qu'elle a mangé dans la nuit.
Malgré ses "problèmes", c'est une minette vraiment adorable, avec de grands yeux verts magnifiques, et très caline en plus ! Elle distribue des ronrons à la ronde.  ::

----------


## pistache69

bonsoir 
tentative photos de Pumba et Rumba, en quarantaine chez moi après leur petit séjour chez lilly1982...

Coryza tous les deux, j'espere uqe les traitements vont les soigner efficacement. Rumba la minette noire) se laisse un peu caresser et adore jouer. Pumba est plus craintif mais ce soir il a peu joué aussi... 1ere fois que j'accueille des petits craintifs, j'apprends...
en tout cas ils sont craquants tous les deux, et j'espere les socialiser un peu pendant leur séjour chez moi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Trop choupinou.

----------


## mirabelle94

Sont mimis  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Ils sont trop beaux. Je les aurais bien gardé plus longtemps  ::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Pistache, mimis les petits loups qui vont devenir j'en suis sure des loulous très sociables grâce aux bons conseils des expertes.
On attend avec impatience le résultat du bilan de Ruby pour en savoir plus sur l'origine de ses problèmes et les traitements à lui apporter.
Elle est bien jolie cette minette.
Trop mignon aussi le petit Merlin; Merci Calymone de l'avoir sorti et d'en prendre soin.
*MERCI A TOUTES : LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI ONT SORTI CES CHATS LES NOUNOUS LES COVOITUREUSES ...*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ruby sera vu par le veto samedi. Nous en saurons plus.

----------


## Calymone

Le petit Merlin, petit ataxique de 4/5 mois est réservé à l'adoption proche de chez moi !!

Manque la prévisite cette semaine pour confirmer tout ça, et hop, Merlin vivra dans une maison de 80m2 (sans sortie, bien sûr, surtout étant donné son handicap) sans autre chat, mais avec une maitresse très présente et des câlins à gogo !!!

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## Lilly1982

::

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## TROCA

Merci Calymone et merci à l'adoptante. Longue vie au petit Merlin . ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Génial pour ce petit minet tout choupinou !

----------


## pouetpouet

Le bon pépère KENZO va bien, comme l'a souligné SYDNEY c'est un mamour timidou. ::  
son coryza s'achève.
Sa quarantaine se continue en douceur.
Kenzo sera castré et vacciné (rappel) semaine prochaine chez le véto de florence = sydney.
BIZBIZ

----------


## mirabelle94

> Le petit Merlin, petit ataxique de 4/5 mois est réservé à l'adoption proche de chez moi !!
> Manque la prévisite cette semaine pour confirmer tout ça, et hop, Merlin vivra dans une maison de 80m2 (sans sortie, bien sûr, surtout étant donné son handicap) sans autre chat, mais avec une maitresse très présente et des câlins à gogo !!!


bravo !  ::   Nous te souhaitons tout le bonheur possible petit Merlin.

----------


## Rinou

Voici qq photos de Candice et Jessy, sortis à l'arrache par Sydney21 (seule Candice devant sortir car gestante) :



Ca aurait été criminel de les séparer non ?
Candice va aujourd'hui chez le véto pour le retrait de son pansement et de ses fils.
Ces deux chats sont des crèmes, très câlins. Ce serait vraiment formidable s'ils pouvaient être placés ensemble !

----------


## sydney21

Merci Rinou pour les photos, ils sont trop mignons  ::

----------


## Gaston

Effectivement celà aurait été criminel de les séparer..... ::   C'est de l'amour ou je ne m'y connais pas......

Dans mon avatar, j'ai les mêmes mon gros père Dyonis le papa d'adoption de la petite perle noire FLEUR qui est arrivée à la maison dans un état déplorable. Le premier mois à la maison, elle a dû voir le véto une bonne dizaine de fois et Dyonis l'a prise sous sa protection et depuis ils sont inséparables. Dès que Dyonis se pose pour dormir, tu vois la petite arrivée à pas de loup et se blottir contre lui.....

----------


## CathyMini

Quel beau duo  ::  on ressent l'affection réciproque

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ils sont tellement mignons ensemble !

----------


## pistache69

c'est mon rêve d'avoir deux chats ensemble. mais ce serait plutôt le cauchemar de ma ptite Moka.. dommage
Très belles photos en tt cas
Il faut qu'ils restent ensemble ces deux là !!

----------


## momo

Ils sont trop choux ces 2 minous  ::  :: 

MERCI Sydney de ne pas les avoir séparés!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici des photos de Ruby dans sa FALD



Encore une minette qui n'a pas 9 ans !

----------


## sydney21

Elle est jolie la petite mère  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vous trouvez pas ses yeux étranges ? Il était noté en fourrière " problème de vue "....

----------


## Terpsichore

Elle est très bien cette photo, c'est exactement cette impression que ça fait. Elle est adorable cette pupuce  ::

----------


## Sév51

> Vous trouvez pas ses yeux étranges ? Il était noté en fourrière " problème de vue "


si c'est la remarque que je me suis faite en voyant la photo, l'iris a une couleur particulière, vert clair puis une zone un peu "marbrée" et un vert plus foncé
en plus sa pupille est rétractée, alors que la minette semble être dos à la lumière...
elle a vu un véto ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle y va samedi. plus ca va plus je pense a un AVC. probleme de vue + probleme locomoteur.

----------


## pouetpouet

trop mimis les deux chats,Rinou ... :: 
Tu vas être comblée Florence...
1+2+1 .... :: 

La minette, oui, elle a vraiment un problème aux yeux, c'est clair ...
En espérant pas grave pr sa santé. ::

----------


## Rinou

Je crois qu'il ne faudra vraiment pas séparer Candice et Jessy.
Quand la puce est revenue de chez le véto, Jessy était tellement content de la retrouver qu'il en a fait pipi par terre alors que c'est un chat très propre. Il ne voulait plus la quitter et la léchait. :: 
Vous imaginez un peu s'il était resté seul en fourrière ?  ::

----------


## pistache69

Bonjour,
Quelques nouvelles de Pumba (le tigré) et de Rumba (la petite noire)
Ils mangent bien et leur coryza semble contenu par le traitement, même si bien sur pas encore guéris.
Ellen c'est une vraie chipie, qui a failli me filer entre les pattes ce matin. Elle a très envie d'aller explorer le monde : celui qu'elle voit par la fenêtre (arbres, oiseaux) ou celuis qui est de l'autre coté de la porte...
Pour les caresses, elle est.... irrégulière : hier soir je n'ai pas pu la toucher, et ce matin, au moment ou j'allais partir, elle s'en est donné à coeur joie, à frotter sa tete sur ma main, suivi de petit mordillements amicaux. Une vraie fille quoi ... Elle reste très méfiante, mais elle sait ce qu'elle veut, et elle est prète à faire du charme pour l'obtenir.
Lui, on en est pas encore aux caresses. Mais depuis deux jours, je le fais bcp jouer, et il semble apprécier de plus en plus, d'ou une forme de détente, dans son regard et son attitude. Je soupçonne (mais ai je raison ?) que ce chat pourrait devenir un gros calinou, mais ce n'est pas moi qui en profiterai je pense...il faudra plus de temps. En tout cas c'est une beauté, qui me fascine. Et puis il sent mes doigts sans reculer, y'a du progres non ?!!))
Voilà, je m'étais dit "ils sont craintifs, donc on ne créera pas de lien, donc je m'attacherai pas"... j'ai parlé un peu vite...
Je tache de refaire des photo ce we

----------


## Lilly1982

Je suis trop contente d'avoir des nouvelles de Pumba et Rumba.

Lui on croirait un puma en minus  ::  et elle, son ronronnement m'a tout bonnement étonnée. Elle n'est pas grande mais quand elle s'y met c'est un moteur de 33t  :: 

J'essayerai de mettre des photos de quand ils étaient chez moi

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ben c est moi qui en profiterai je pense.

----------


## pistache69

ouai, mais d'ici là, je ferai mon max de douceur et de persuasion pour obtenir au moins une caresse !!

----------


## Gaston

Je vous mets des photos de RUBY à la maison, les premiers jours elle ne faisait que dormir, installée dans son couffin et enveloppée dans un pull tout doux. Une gentille minette et j'attends avec impatience sa visite véto

----------


## sydney21

> Je crois qu'il ne faudra vraiment pas séparer Candice et Jessy.
> Quand la puce est revenue de chez le véto, Jessy était tellement content de la retrouver qu'il en a fait pipi par terre alors que c'est un chat très propre. Il ne voulait plus la quitter et la léchait.
> Vous imaginez un peu s'il était resté seul en fourrière ?


Si chez moi parmi les autres chats ils sont toujours aussi proches, on essaiera bien sûr de les placer ensemble. Mais parfois il arrive que des chats proches au départ font ensuite chacun leur vie, j'ai recueilli une fratrie de 4 en juillet, une a été adoptée, les 3 autres s'entendent bien mais ne sont pas toujours fourrés ensemble, alors que pendant leur quarantaine ils partageaient les mêmes dodos.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon rv avancé pour Ruby à demain : elle a de plus en plus de mal à se bouger. Sa FALD me dit qu'elle aurait 16/18 ans. Vu son état ça ne m'étonnerait même pas. Apparemment elle entend pas non plus.

----------


## coch

:: 


> Bon rv avancé pour Ruby à demain : elle a de plus en plus de mal à se bouger. Sa FALD me dit qu'elle aurait 16/18 ans. Vu son état ça ne m'étonnerait même pas. Apparemment elle entend pas non plus.


 ::

----------


## Terpsichore

Ah si, elle entend !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pas si sure...gaston avait fait la remarque aussi. Bon on verra bien. si ca c etait le seul probleme ca m irait mais elle cumule notre mamie. Terpsichore tu lui donnes quel age ?

----------


## Terpsichore

Je dirais 13 ou 14 ans...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vivement demain qu on puisse en savoir plus sur son etat de sante.

----------


## Lady92

Si c est une tite mamie, normal qu elle n entende que ce qu elle a envie d entendre :-)
J espere que les nouvelles seront bonnes... Sinon je ferai aussi la sourde oreille

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de RUBY mais je ne sais pas par quoi commencer tellement il y a à dire......

Ses YEUX : C'est une dépigmentation qu'elle a au niveau de l'iris, très courant chez les chats à partir de 13 ans. Ce qui permet au véto de donner un âge au chat. Donc plus il en a plus il est vieux. RUBY a donc 18 ans !
Ses OREILLES : ben comme toute mamie elle entend moyen.
Ses PATTES ainsi que ses déformations : Arthrose +++++ et bec de perroquet sur la colonne vertébrale.
Son coeur : GROS souffle cardiaque.
Ses DENTS : pas en bon état ce qui expliquerait qu'elle a du mal à manger et de plus il faut qu'elle retrouve un équilibre alimentaire si elle a pas mangé mais lisez la suite, vous comprendrez.

Constat du véto : minette qui était obèse il y a peu de temps ( donc certainement stérilisée ), elle a perdu du poids très très rapidement et là GASTON avait vu juste. Cette minette est restée sans manger ou très périodiquement pendant 2/3 mois. Nous pensons qu'à la mort de son proprio, ils l'ont laissé seule dans la maison sans nourriture. 

Demain sera FAIT : Bilan urée/créat/diabète + Bilan sanguin. Si celui ci est OK nous procéderons à une légère anesthésie pour lui enlever des dents. Si ce n'est pas le cas, on fera bouillie tout le temps et on complètera avec ce qu'il faut pour qu'elle ne manque de rien.
Evidemment elle ne sera pas stérilisée si cela a été fait, elle y resterait. Elle ne sera pas testée non plus ( pourquoi faire hein ? ). Elle est certainement pas FELV et si FIV ca ne changera rien. Pour son arthrose, un traitement périodique est mis en place dès demain.

Evidemment nous gardons la minette en *FA définitive*. Pour l'instant, elle reste dans sa FALD actuelle et nous allons voir comment elle se débrouille dans l'appartement. Sinon on aménagera soit le logement soit je la prendrais chez moi mais niveau calme c'est pas ça. Mais commençons par le commencement. RV demain chez le véto pour les bilans.

Je suis heureuse vraiment de l'avoir sortie de cette misère. C'est ma fierté avec Ticharou. Ben voui on se donne du baume au coeur comme on peut.

----------


## SarahC

Pauvre mèmère, sacré bilan et triste vie entre le décès et la sortie fourrière.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

En plus elle est adorable, dès qu'on la regarde elle ronronne.

----------


## TROCA

Pauvre petite mère heureusement qu'elle est sortie !  :: Chatperli à toi et gros câlins à la jolie grand-mère qui je l'espère pourra vivre au calme encore quelque temps.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si elle ne souffre pas avec le traitement mis en place elle va pouvoir se reposer sereinement, sa FALD va la cajoler. Elle adore les vieux.

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour ces nouvelles !
Candice et Jessy sont adorables... 
Ruby est mignonne comme tout, même si les nouvelles sont mitigées. Merci pour elle Charperlipopette, elle aura une chouette fin de vie grâce à toi et sa FALD.

----------


## Lady92

Pauvre Ruby... Les petits vieux sont toujours tellement touchants, merci pour elle

----------


## pistache69

Bonjour, je reviens donner des news et surtout des photos... j'en ai pris 42 ce matin, bcp de Pumba, moins de Rumba car elle est sans cesse en mouvement...!! Pumba continue sur le chemin de la détente, de l'apaisement, et j'ai réussi à le caresser plusieurs fois, du bout des doigts. C'est fou comme son regard a changé, je ne vois plus de peur dans ses yeux, c'est magique...
Rumba me fait comprendre avec ses petits miaulements qu'elle veut sortir de la chambre, et vient réclamer des caresses histoire de me convaincre !! Elle sera contente d'évoluer bientôt dan plus d'espace.
Ca va être dur de les laisser partir, et même si les progrès de pumba sont quotidiens, je n'aurai pas assez de temps pour lui faire les mêmes calins qu'à sa soeur, ça me frustre, un peu, beaucoup
Je vais profiter un max d'eux pendant qu'ils sont encore là
Bon, je mets quelques photos (choix difficile pr Pumba: tres beau et photogénique)
AIE , là j'y arrive pas... help Chatperli, je te les envoie par mail, si tu peux les mettre merci !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu as joué au paparazzi lol . J'en metterai qq unes dans le week end pas les 42 hein ! Je vais choisir les plus jolies  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Avant de vous mettre des photos de Pumba et Rumba je vous donne des nouvelles de RUBY :

Après vérification urée + créat : grosse IRC mais pas de diabète.
Bilan sanguin OK
Gingivite + Tartre ( un peu normal vu son âge ), pas de stomatite donc pas d'urgence pour le détartrage pour le moment on la laisse tranquille.
Echo cardiaque : ben pas trop mal vu son âge et son souffle au coeur.
Le bémol : aucun traitement ne peut être donner pour son arthrose à cause de son IRC ça ne ferait que l'empoisonner plus. Donc si vous avez des trucs à base de plante qui soit compatible et avec son souffle au coeur et avec son IRC je suis preneuse.
Poids : 4,300 KG à surveiller par rapport à son alimentation. Si maigrit, on pensera au détartrage.

Visite de contrôle dans une dizaine de jours.

Je posterai la facture quand la FALD me l'aura scanné, je crois qu'elle avoisine les 100euros.

----------


## chatperlipopette



----------


## Lady92

Cosequin tu peux  pas lui donner pour son arthrose? 

Les 2 chenapans sont super craquants  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je connais pas. c est quoi exactement ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors ruby à bien eu une injection pour soulager son IRC mais la FA ne se souvient plus du nom. Je vais creuser, mais en tout cas suite à cela elle a très bien mange : elle a mangé toute sa pâtée et à mange des croquettes.
reste à savoir si ce traitement sera renouvelle et sera administré régulièrement. Dans ce cas, une demande de parrainage sera effectuée.

----------


## Lady92

Cosequin c est ce qui est donne generallement pour l arthrose par les veto
compo : glucosamine, chodroitine sulfate, manganese.
Generallement il est fait une cure d anti inflammatoire avant de demarrer le cosequin...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Lady92 je vais voir ce qu'il lui a fait en injectable.

----------


## Lusiole

Tu as vraiment des beautés en accueil Chaperlipopette !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voui voui. Ils sont tous magnifiques !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors RUBY a eu une injection d'antibio non pas pour son IRC mais pour soulager sa gingivite d'où le fait qu'elle mange mieux. Pour son IRC elle aura un traitement à vie.

----------


## sydney21

Kenzo (ex n°2) est arrivé chez moi ce soir suite à sa quarantaine. Pour l'instant il est un peu perdu, se cache, normal c'est pas facile d'arriver dans une maison pleine de minous dans tous les sens....
Je vais le laisser un peu tranquille dans une pièce jusqu'à ce week-end, j'espère qu'il va se détendre.

----------


## sydney21

*2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide

*Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose  :: , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*

*


Kenzo est arrivé chez moi mercredi après sa quarantaine, le voici ce matin



Il se montre un peu timide pour l'instant mais j'étais plutôt contente de le voir détendu sur le canapé, au moins il n'est pas caché dans un trou de souris  ::

----------


## pouetpouet

> *2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, juste timide
> 
> *Un bien joli minet au petit nez rose , timide (ben normal quoi, il a peur), mais qui se laisse caresser sans cracher ni taper.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Kenzo est arrivé chez moi mercredi après sa quarantaine, le voici ce matin
> 
> ...


et en plus, il est gentil à souhait !!
tROOOOOOOp beau !!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Son regard a bien changé en tout cas.

Des nouvelles de PUMBA et RUMBA en transit chez moi avant de rejoindre leur FALD mercredi. Rechute du coryza pour Pumba donc de nouveau antibio + Pommade dans les yeux. Rumba elle pête la forme une vraie pipelette. Mercredi RV pour rappel + Castration pour PUMBA.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post de parrainage de RUBY : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...22#post1058622

----------


## sydney21

*11) mâle, 1 an, gris tabby et blanc, timide

12) femelle, 1 an, bleue et blanche, timide
**gestante

*Candice et Jessy sont bien arrivés chez moi après 3 semaines de quarantaine. Les 2 loulous qualifiés de "timides" sont en fait très sociables et très câlins, pour l'instant la seule chose qui les intimide ce sont les autres chats.
Je mettrai d'autres photos prochainement.
Je remercie encore Rinou et ses parents qui ont pris mon relais et ont profité de la quarantaine pour faire stériliser les 2 minous, pour Candice il était grand temps...

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
=> Je reporte 30 pour le moment sur la SEM 12
60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
10  (odycee) sans reçu
20  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
70  (Lorris) 20  pour le 1 et le 4 + 100  pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
**=> Je reporte 50 pour le moment sur la SEM 12**
20  (Ibis) pour le 16 avec reçu
**=> Je reporte tout pour le moment sur la SEM 12*

 *TOTAL : 270 
*

*On en est là avec des dons récoltés par ailleurs pour ces deux-là, chez Sydney21.*




*Pointage des dons sous peu.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu devrais retrouver la facture de Ruby. Besoin de la faire remonter à cette page ?

----------


## SarahC

Je veux bien! ::

----------


## chatperlipopette



----------


## SarahC

On n'avait pas encore mis de photo d'elle.
On avait 2 gestantes pour la même assoc.
Et donc elle, c'est pas la 13, mais donc:

*15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

*
*
Et sa facture d'avortement:*


*
L'autre minette a voyagé dans la foulée, fait une fois arrivée.
Elle (Tricotte) est passée en transit via FA temporaire, et donc via son véto à elle. 
Aidera car reçu possible.*

----------


## sydney21

Voici quelques photos de Jessy, le loulou n°11 qui a failli ne pas sortir...

----------


## sydney21

Ce soir Kenzo (petit nez rose) s'est laissé approcher, j'en ai profité pour le mitrailler...

----------


## SarahC

Il fait encore très jeune mâle, non?

----------


## sydney21

Oui c'est encore un grand bébé  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

Qu'ils sont attendrissants ces grands bébés!

----------


## sydney21

Voici Candice 



Observez la synchronisation avec son frère  ::

----------


## pistache69

joli ballet de têtes !

----------


## Muriel P

Ils sont trop mignons ! Et synchrones !!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Adorables !  ::

----------


## CathyMini

J'adore ce duo  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

PUMBA et RUMBA vont très bien. Ils goûtent enfin à la liberté chez leur FALD. Ils squattent le canapé et se rapprochent bien de leur nounou pour des séances de jeu. Pumba a été castré récemment, bientôt le tour de la petite Rumba.

----------


## pistache69

CONTENTE de voir les minous dans leur fald.. ils me manquent... 
gros calins à eux

----------


## SarahC

*Résumé des chats sauvés pr récap dons:*

*
2) Mâle 1 an, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*



_Je ne compte pas les 2 autres de Syndey21 (11 et 12), un appel spécifique ayant été lancé pr eux, je le rappelle.
_
*3) Mâle castré 1 an, brun tabby FIV/FELV négatif, timidou mais sociable

*
*
4) Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby, sociable FIV +

*

*5) Femelle, 1 an, tricolore un peu craintive SORTANTE LE PLUS RAPIDEMENT POSSIBLE
GROSSE URGENCE CORYZA SEVERE, SE LAISSE MOURRIR NE MANGE PLUS 

*


*6) Femelle, 9 ans, brun tabby blanche, sociable
* :: * Propriétaire décédé. Ne supporte pas bien le box! Commence à se nourrir de moins en moins. Suspicion de problème de vue*  ::  




*8) mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby, timide
9) femelle, 5 mois noire, timide 
8 et 9 sont ensemble*




*10) femelle, âge ?, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* :: * Orteils cassés*  :: *
*

 


*13) femelle, 1 an, brun tortie tabby, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: 

 


*15) femelle, 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, sociable
* ::  *Gestante!!*  :: *

*


*16) mâle, 2 an, noir et blanc, craintif 
* ::  *Lu**xation de la rotule*  :: *
=> Sorti semaine 12 finalement
*
* 20) Femelle, 6 mois, noire et blanche, sociable

*

*21) Femelle, 10 ans, écaille de tor**tue, MEG**A sociable*



*28) Mâle, 4 mois, brun et blanc, MEGA sociable
*** *Ataxie cérébreleuse "peu grave"** + coryza*** 




*31) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche sociable ++ sortante le 20/03
Ses 2 bb de 2 mois tous les deux brun tabby et blancs sociable comme la maman
Début de coryza

*
J'espère que je n'en oublie pas...   ::

----------


## SarahC

::  Il manque des factures, photos, et nouvelles, merci aux assocs d'en poster au plus vite!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PROMESSES DE DONS:

*Voici le pointage remis à jour, ou du moins mis à jour avec des "* ************************ " pour éviter toute ambiguïté.


*60  (Mirabelle94) pour les urgences "gestantes et blessés"  reçu si possible
**20  (Ibis) pour le 16 avec reçu**10  (Callie92) avec reçu si possible
____
TOTAL: 90 


MERCI A CYRANO DE POINTER LES DONS DE CES PERSONNES EN MP, CHATTE DE PIAM AVORTEE CHEZ LE VETO DE CYRANO
Piam a pris 4 chats dans cette liste, dont l'autre chatte également avortée, le petit noir et blanc + le tigré timidou
**
*************************

*
*100  (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30 minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
**____
TOTAL: 100 *

*MERCI A CHATPERLIPOPETTE DE POINTER CES DONS EN MP CONCERNANT NOTAMMENT LA MAMIE QUI A EU DES SOUCIS DE SANTE*
_Chaperlipopette a également pris 2 jeune chats dans la liste_


************************

*
* 10  (odycee) sans reçu
**10  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
**____
TOTAL: 20 *

*MERCI A HANDICATS DE POINTER CES DONS EN MP POUR LE PETIT ATAXIQUE*


************************

*
* 10  (Muriel P) pour les 4 anciens (n°1, 2, 3 et 4) avec ou sans reçu 
**30  (Lorris) 20  pour le 1 et le 4 + 100  pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
**____
TOTAL: 40 *
*
*
*MERCI A SHANY OU CO92 DE POINTER CES DONS EN MP POUR LA MEME ECAILLE 
*_L'assoc a également pris une maman et bébés_ *(sortis semaine 12 par contre) 


**************************

* 20  (Lorris) 20  pour le 1 et le 4 + 100  pour 10 et 16  avec reçu
**____
TOTAL: 20 *
*
**MERCI A FLOKELO DE POINTER CES DONS EN MP POUR LE FIV+*


************************
*
J'ai fait au mieux, Sydney21 a eu un appel pour ses deux chats, mais je n'ai pas pu pour le 2, et Babe78 a pris la chatte à orteils cassés, elle a 0 . J'ai tenté de raisonné en terme de "globalité" sur les interventions des assocs de façon générale, le nombre de chats, mais je ne sais pas comment faire autrement, j'ai essayé de faire au mieux.

Je vais voir si je peux rattraper le coup sur les SOS des semaines suivantes, et je tenterai de compenser un peu par ici, ou alors si les mêmes assocs ont pris des chats après, de compenser dans ce sens. 

Il m'est très difficile de faire ces pointages, je ne fais pas de copinage, je ne raisonne qu'en "chats", et je fais au mieux par rapport aux souhaits des donateurs. Là, je chamboule un peu, mais vraiment, imaginez la complexité de la chose.

Et encore une fois, je vois pour récupérer des dons si possible sur les semaines qui suivent, merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## Calymone

Le petit Merlin, N°28 ataxique, sur la route pour aller chez son adoptante :









Tout se passe super bien, extrêmement câlin, il est adorable <3
On a dû refaire tout les vaccins, car il n'avait as eu sa primo, mais ca a été fait  ::

----------


## SarahC

> 10e pour l'assoc qui chapeautera la trico no5,pour ses soins paypal possible.....help pour ts les minous.. Qq soucis personnels et de santé en ce moment....


*Cyrano, te concerne, pour la chatte en transit, merci de contacter Mariecaro aussi. 
*

----------


## shany

Ai envoyé des MP aux donateurs, merci à eux pour Gin Fizz qui est la mamie écaille que l'on a sorti cette semaine là

----------


## chatperlipopette

La facture de ruby est importante et il faut savoir que pour elle elle est en FA définitive. Ça va être dur la avec 20 euros.

----------


## SarahC

C'est 120, ai mal copié le don de TROCA. Il est bien ds le recap Chatperlipopette. Juste mal agencé.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ok. autant pour moi et merci pour elle. J ai mis les nouvelles dans son post. elle est dans sa FA definitive depuis quelques heures. elle va etre au top.

----------


## SarahC

Au temps pour moi, je voulais faire ainsi au départ, mais j'ai dû re-répartir, tout en faisant en sorte que la facture de Ruby soit entièrement couverte. 

Si jamais, comme elle sera en FA fin de vie tu peux également lui créer un topic ds les parrainages:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/58-Parrainages

Désolée encore pr le manque de clarté, mais j'ai dû jongler et recorriger, et cette nuit je répondais de mon tél, ma "vision" de la chose à 2h et des brouettes était moins limpide que ce jour....  ::

----------


## Callie92

Don de 10 euros pour Cyrano envoyé par paypal aujourd'hui.  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Au temps pour moi, je voulais faire ainsi au départ, mais j'ai dû re-répartir, tout en faisant en sorte que la facture de Ruby soit entièrement couverte. 
> 
> Si jamais, comme elle sera en FA fin de vie tu peux également lui créer un topic ds les parrainages:
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/58-Parrainages
> 
> Désolée encore pr le manque de clarté, mais j'ai dû jongler et recorriger, et cette nuit je répondais de mon tél, ma "vision" de la chose à 2h et des brouettes était moins limpide que ce jour....


Elle a un post dans cette rubrique déjà et des marraines pour ses croquettes et son traitement. Mais rien à voir avec la facture.

----------


## Faraday

Bonne route à toi, petit Merlin ! Et une belle et douce vie  :: ...

----------


## shany

Don bien reçu de Muriel P, merci à elle

----------


## sydney21

Jessy est réservé !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super !

----------


## Muriel P

Super !  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## Lusiole

Génial ! Pas de touche pour sa soeur ?

----------


## Rinou

SUPER ! :: 
Je pense que Silver va aussi apprécier ...
Et la petite Candice ? Les gens ne peuvent vraiment pas l'adopter ?

----------


## sydney21

Je ne l'ai pas encore proposée à l'adoption, là elle me fait un petit coryza et elle était sous traitement car mamelles bien gonflées encore suite à sa gestation. Mais c'est une chatte adorable, elle me suit partout, elle est très attachante.
Dès que son oeil sera guéri et que je pourrais faire de jolies photos d'elle je diffuserai pour lui trouver une famille.

Quant à Silver et Jessy les 2 loulous s'entendent mieux ces derniers jours, et j'ai une visite pour Silver demain, croisons les doigts car avec ses réactions intempestives, c'est pas gagné...

Placer le frère et la soeur ensemble ça n'est pas forcément facile, déjà parce que les gens qui veulent adopter 2 chats d'un coup (et surtout 2 adultes) ne courent pas les rues et il n'est pas dit que même si les gens en voulaient 2 ce serait ces 2 là.

Je pense avoir trouvé une bonne famille pour Jessy, il aura un copain lapin, une maîtresse très présente car la dame ne travaille pas, sur mes conseils ses futurs maîtres lui ont acheté des croquettes RC, ils ont déjà prévu le gros panier en velours, l'arbre à chat et même le rocking chair qui ne sera que pour lui ! Il devrait être bien chouchouté...

----------


## Rinou

Tu penses que son frère ne lui manquera pas ?

----------


## sydney21

> Tu penses que son frère ne lui manquera pas ?


Depuis qu'ils sont chez moi ils ne sont pas forcément très proches l'un de l'autre, chacun fait sa vie, je ne pense pas que Candice aura l'occasion de s'ennuyer avec tous les autres chats qui l'entourent, et comme j'ai la chance d'être en congés ce soir pour presque 2 semaines, eh bien je serai là pour lui tenir compagnie !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*100 € (TROCA) pour les urgences dont 30€ minimum pour le 16  avec reçu
**____
TOTAL: 100 €*

*MERCI A CHATPERLIPOPETTE DE POINTER CES DONS EN MP CONCERNANT NOTAMMENT LA MAMIE QUI A EU DES SOUCIS DE SANTE*
_Chaperlipopette a également pris 2 jeune chats dans la liste_


BIEN RECU TROCA, le reçu part demain par courrier.

----------


## sydney21

Retour à la case départ pour Jessy, qui est revenu à la maison ce matin  :: 

Le loulou, bien qu'adorable et très affectueux ne cessait de vouloir sauter aux fenêtres (il était en appart) et il a fait des bêtises lorsque les gens se sont absentés, il a cassé pas mal de choses, apparemment il a un trop plein d'énergie à dépenser, et un accès à l'extérieur serait sans doute le bienvenu et/ou la présence d'un autre animal.

----------


## Lusiole

Dommage pour Jessy... Je ne doute pas qu'il retrouve une bonne famille !

----------


## TROCA

> Retour à la case départ pour Jessy, qui est revenu à la maison ce matin


Ah mince alors ! Au moins en sait un peu plus sur les conditions qu'il lui faut pour que la prochaine adoption marche.

----------


## sydney21

Une vie en maison devrait lui convenir, et peut-être aussi la présence d'un copain chat.

Mais depuis quelques jours bizarrement il est redevenu sage comme une image, au point que je finis par me demander s'il n'est pas malade !  ::

----------


## lorris

Shany : avez-vous reçu mon chèque ?

Flokelo : le chèque pour Hermès est parti

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tous les dons ont été pointés ici, tous les donateurs ont ils été contactés par MP comme prévu?

Si les assocs et FA ont des nouvelles fraîches et des photos à poster, qu'elles n'hésitent pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

RUBY a été hospitalisée ce matin. Je mets des nouvelles sur son post.

Pumba et Rumba évoluent toujours en FA ( la même pour les deux ), je vais rajouter les liens de leur post d'adoption.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lien de RUMBA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...Ã¨re-de-6-mois
Lien de PUMBA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ois-tabby-brun

----------


## sydney21

Une petite photo de Kenzo

----------


## Rinou

Il a une bouille adorable.  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Tout à fait d'accord !

----------


## sydney21

Et le caractère est à l'identique : timide mais câlin, il aime les papouilles mais il faut y aller en douceur.
Il est vraiment mignon  ::

----------


## sydney21

Lien pour Jessy : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...93-77-a-53066/

Lien pour Candice : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...93-77-a-53073/

Lien pour Kenzo : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...93-77-a-53078/

----------


## coch

adoption confirmée pour Hermès, contray dûment établi, mais le canaillou est resté caché sous le lit.....

----------


## laetitia05

Bonjour à tous !!

Nous sommes les adoptants d'Hermès (le n°4 sur la liste de départ, un des anciens).

Nous l'avons récupéré en avril en FA, voilà comment il était en arrivant :


On ne peut pas dire qu'il était très sociable ! Très craintif, il a passé plusieurs semaines sans sortir de la salle de bains, même lorsqu'on laissait la porte ouverte (il est même resté caché derrière les toilettes pendant plus d'une semaine).

Et voilà Hermès aujourd'hui :


Il est toujours assez craintif avec les gens qu'il ne se connaît pas et se cache quand il y a des visiteurs. Il n'est pas très actif et passe la plus grande partie de son temps allongé sur le lit !  :Big Grin:  Il joue de temps en temps avec des bouts de ficelle, et il est devenu très câlin. On peut le prendre dans les bras (ce qu'il ne supportait pas avant) et il adore les caresses, surtout sur la tête. Il refuse de dormir dans son panier et préfère être sur le lit avec nous !

Il n'a plus beaucoup de dents et a les gencives assez rouges, pensez-vous que ce soit dû à une gingivite et qu'il faille l'emmener chez le véto ? Il a un peu de mal à manger ses croquettes et les avale tout rond... Il a aussi les yeux qui coulent un peu (reste de coryza). Mais à part ça, il est en pleine forme !

En tout cas bravo pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces chats et merci de nous avoir permis de rencontrer Hermès ! Il vous remercie aussi beaucoup de l'avoir sauvé !

----------


## sydney21

Merci pour cette adoption !

S'il a les gencives rouges et du mal à manger des croquettes il se peut qu'il ait une gingivite, ce serait plus prudent qu'il voit un véto pour lui administrer un petit traitement.

----------


## coch

ha super merci pour les nouvelles, essayez de voir si il aime la nourriture humide, il se blesse peut-être un peu les gencives lorsqu'il mange ses croquettes, ça lui fait probablement un peu d'inflamations....bonne route à Hermès....

----------


## laetitia05

Oui, on lui met déjà de l'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse dans son eau ! Le Prozym fait la même chose ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de lui en mettre en plus ?
On avait lu que la nourriture humide favorisait la formation de tartre, c'est pour ça qu'on était restés aux croquettes malgré tout.
Et effectivement, il a perdu une de ses canines du haut, et il avait déjà perdu pas mal d'autres dents avant son arrivée (certaines complètement et d'autres sont toutes petites et très abîmées).
On l'emmènera chez le véto pour lui faire faire un détartrage.
Merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## laetitia05

Ok, merci du conseil ! On peut acheter du Prozym en pharmacie ou il faut une ordonnance ?

----------


## laetitia05

Ok, merci !

J'ai aussi retrouvé une ancienne photo d'Hermès, quand il est arrivé au début et qu'il se cachait encore derrière les toilettes, dans des positions pas toujours très confortables...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah oui en effet. Quand ils ont peur au début ils seraient capables de se cacher ds un trou de souris!

----------


## birginite

Bonjour,
Mon pseudo birginite département 54
je peux accueillir un ou 2 chats pour n'importe quel phase du programme d'accueil
je souhaiterait le formulaire FA svp

----------


## Dom91

Birginite, 

Vous êtes sur la semaine 11 de l'année 2012. Si vous voulez vous proposer sur le post de la RP, il faut que vous alliez dans la rubrique "adoptions chat" et non pas dans les "adoptés et sorties d'affaires".

----------


## SarahC

MP envoyé à la personne par sosfourrièresrp  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Tout à fait d'accord !

----------


## sydney21

Et le caractère est à l'identique : timide mais câlin, il aime les papouilles mais il faut y aller en douceur.
Il est vraiment mignon  ::

----------


## sydney21

Lien pour Jessy : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...93-77-a-53066/

Lien pour Candice : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...93-77-a-53073/

Lien pour Kenzo : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...93-77-a-53078/

----------


## coch

adoption confirmée pour Hermès, contray dûment établi, mais le canaillou est resté caché sous le lit.....

----------


## laetitia05

Bonjour à tous !!

Nous sommes les adoptants d'Hermès (le n°4 sur la liste de départ, un des anciens).

Nous l'avons récupéré en avril en FA, voilà comment il était en arrivant :


On ne peut pas dire qu'il était très sociable ! Très craintif, il a passé plusieurs semaines sans sortir de la salle de bains, même lorsqu'on laissait la porte ouverte (il est même resté caché derrière les toilettes pendant plus d'une semaine).

Et voilà Hermès aujourd'hui :


Il est toujours assez craintif avec les gens qu'il ne se connaît pas et se cache quand il y a des visiteurs. Il n'est pas très actif et passe la plus grande partie de son temps allongé sur le lit !  :Big Grin:  Il joue de temps en temps avec des bouts de ficelle, et il est devenu très câlin. On peut le prendre dans les bras (ce qu'il ne supportait pas avant) et il adore les caresses, surtout sur la tête. Il refuse de dormir dans son panier et préfère être sur le lit avec nous !

Il n'a plus beaucoup de dents et a les gencives assez rouges, pensez-vous que ce soit dû à une gingivite et qu'il faille l'emmener chez le véto ? Il a un peu de mal à manger ses croquettes et les avale tout rond... Il a aussi les yeux qui coulent un peu (reste de coryza). Mais à part ça, il est en pleine forme !

En tout cas bravo pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces chats et merci de nous avoir permis de rencontrer Hermès ! Il vous remercie aussi beaucoup de l'avoir sauvé !

----------


## sydney21

Merci pour cette adoption !

S'il a les gencives rouges et du mal à manger des croquettes il se peut qu'il ait une gingivite, ce serait plus prudent qu'il voit un véto pour lui administrer un petit traitement.

----------


## coch

ha super merci pour les nouvelles, essayez de voir si il aime la nourriture humide, il se blesse peut-être un peu les gencives lorsqu'il mange ses croquettes, ça lui fait probablement un peu d'inflamations....bonne route à Hermès....

----------


## laetitia05

Oui, on lui met déjà de l'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse dans son eau ! Le Prozym fait la même chose ? Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de lui en mettre en plus ?
On avait lu que la nourriture humide favorisait la formation de tartre, c'est pour ça qu'on était restés aux croquettes malgré tout.
Et effectivement, il a perdu une de ses canines du haut, et il avait déjà perdu pas mal d'autres dents avant son arrivée (certaines complètement et d'autres sont toutes petites et très abîmées).
On l'emmènera chez le véto pour lui faire faire un détartrage.
Merci pour vos conseils !

----------


## laetitia05

Ok, merci du conseil ! On peut acheter du Prozym en pharmacie ou il faut une ordonnance ?

----------


## laetitia05

Ok, merci !

J'ai aussi retrouvé une ancienne photo d'Hermès, quand il est arrivé au début et qu'il se cachait encore derrière les toilettes, dans des positions pas toujours très confortables...  ::

----------


## SarahC

Ah oui en effet. Quand ils ont peur au début ils seraient capables de se cacher ds un trou de souris!

----------


## birginite

Bonjour,
Mon pseudo birginite département 54
je peux accueillir un ou 2 chats pour n'importe quel phase du programme d'accueil
je souhaiterait le formulaire FA svp

----------


## Dom91

Birginite, 

Vous êtes sur la semaine 11 de l'année 2012. Si vous voulez vous proposer sur le post de la RP, il faut que vous alliez dans la rubrique "adoptions chat" et non pas dans les "adoptés et sorties d'affaires".

----------


## SarahC

MP envoyé à la personne par sosfourrièresrp  ::

----------

